# DS #4506: The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (USA)



## T-hug (Dec 3, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5740^^
*NOTE: The_Legend_of_Zelda_Spirit_Tracks_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA*


----------



## ganons (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

right o what protection does it have


----------



## Absynthe (Dec 3, 2009)

Cool. Any AP?


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2009)

guys im sorry but i just came


TO FIX THE AP USE THIS LINK
TO FIX THE AP USE THIS LINK



UPDATED CHEAT FILE FOR THE PATCHED ROM


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 3, 2009)

Remember, the Gearbox and Whistle do no appear while in the train mode. So you'll have to wait a bit.


----------



## Williamh85 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wish I still had my DS. I HATE THIEVES! Not that I would even do something like that....


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2009)

Sweet... I hope this doesn't have an uncrackable AP. :/


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

Probably my least anticipated Zelda game since the CDi ones, I hardly knew it was out so soon.  Phantom Hourglass & Twilight Princess feel so "been there done that" and gimmick heavy for me.  They are still light years ahead of other modern titles but with a series like this I always expect more.

Should be a very good game however, I just hope that it is more than just another Zelda title.


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 3, 2009)

lol mod u don't have have to skip 15+ release just for this


----------



## Toutatis (Dec 3, 2009)

Fuck yeah it's out.


----------



## Gamer4life (Dec 3, 2009)

Absynthe said:
			
		

> Cool. Any AP?


I bet it has some type of AP on it.
Lol just read the NFO and it says it does have protection on it


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 3, 2009)

inb4noobflood

wow, this was early, too bad my sd is pretty full at the moment


----------



## ganons (Dec 3, 2009)

YES IT HAS ANTI PIRACY READ THE NFO


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

O.O my head just exploded


----------



## lolzed (Dec 3, 2009)

wow thats early,gonna download when all AP is cracked


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

piracy protection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~~!

i smell metaforic (hope not)


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

Hella nice
too bad it has AP


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Watch this thread die.


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

GBATemp will surives from the mob!!!
do us proud GBATemp + new server


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 3, 2009)

if not, we could always spam rickrolls in tribute to gbatemp


----------



## ganons (Dec 3, 2009)

how many pages do you think there will be by tomorrow? lol


----------



## Liink (Dec 3, 2009)

Exciting stuff. Being a Zelda game, i can only see this turning into a frenzy of "does it have anti-piracy?" from a million people...im just gonna wait til all the AP is resolved. As much as it killing me to wait! im a zelda fanboy to no end


----------



## ron555 (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG YES!!! It's not available on the web yet though


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 3, 2009)

91 users already


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

might as well wait till the 7th because the AP will probably be cracked by then


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

ganons said:
			
		

> how many pages do you think there will be by tomorrow? lol



my bet is on 20 or 40
though there will be more threads


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

i am more concern about nintendo's reaction when the game is leaked well ahead of schedule


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

Can we keep on topic and cut the crap please?  Its already been established that there is AP so lets leave that topic until its been fixed.

Pretty sure that most of you wouldn't want to sift through lots of pages of the same comments.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

lol 8 minutes and over 120 users


----------



## shito (Dec 3, 2009)

''everyone, please put yours anti-noob armors''
now that was early *waiting for a patch*


----------



## iFish (Dec 3, 2009)

well i have one thing to say. my rom site dosnt have ths up yet so yeah


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Well i hope someone can fix it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck to the mods keeping it under control.


----------



## psykobug (Dec 3, 2009)

i'm gonna test it  with an emu , report soon


----------



## xanth (Dec 3, 2009)

Wait...how can this be "#4507" when the last release was "#4493?"

In any case, response to releases like this always remind me of those ads from about 10 years ago for surge soda...."SUUUUUURGE!!!"


----------



## Comedor (Dec 3, 2009)

132 User(s) are reading this topic (74 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)

IN B4 200 GUESTS


And XPA is on the roll, one of the best release groups ever, thanks!


----------



## concealed identi (Dec 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Can we keep on topic and cut the crap please?  Its already been established that there is AP so lets leave that topic until its been fixed.
> 
> Pretty sure that most of you wouldn't want to sift through lots of pages of the same comments.





Yes I agree, discussion is better left for places other than internet message boards


----------



## Yuan (Dec 3, 2009)

Where is the AP? I just run it fine @ AKAIO 1.5, created a file and etc.


----------



## Arkanius (Dec 3, 2009)

I can imagine it already
It's a new type of AP. And a damn hard one to chew at that


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

YES FFINALLY IVE BEEN GOING CRAZY FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANKS YOU WHOEVER DUMPED IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!
ALSO AKAIO TIME TO WORK YOUR MAGIC


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Can we keep on topic and cut the crap please?  Its already been established that there is AP so lets leave that topic until its been fixed.
> 
> Pretty sure that most of you wouldn't want to sift through lots of pages of the same comments.



close it than until a FIX


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to see this thread cluttered so much that we'll have to close the thread like we did with others.


----------



## zakin (Dec 3, 2009)

I am playing it right now, so far with YSmenu on an R4 clone it has booted and started a new save file. I'll report if I can actually save or if it freezes. Note on the original R4's firmware the game wouldn't boot.


----------



## Yuan (Dec 3, 2009)

zakin said:
			
		

> I am playing it right now, so far with YSmenu on an R4 clone it has booted and started a new save file. I'll report if I can actually save or if it freezes. Note on the original R4's firmware the game wouldn't boot.



The save has been kept on AKAIO...


----------



## zakin (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't feel like sifting through the pages that have already happened, so didn't know that. Just reporting my finds on Ysmenu for others.

Edit - Was able to save on Ysmenu, no freezes.


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> YES FFINALLY IVE BEEN GOING CRAZY FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANKS YOU WHOEVER DUMPED IT
> 
> 
> ...


YOU.CALM.DOWN.NOW.
Take a deep breath... Breathe in, breathe out...


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Dec 3, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Where is the AP? I just run it fine @ AKAIO 1.5, created a file and etc.



AKAIO probably already fixes it... it seems its not any new protection its just the typical stuff nintendo uses.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ...I just hope that it is more than just another Zelda title.



Hmm...I've got a feeling you're in for disappointment, then. 

I've been looking forward to it because I loved PH, and what I've seen thus far, this is more of the same with a few changes typical of the series.


----------



## Arkanius (Dec 3, 2009)

So it seems it's a green light for R4s using Ysmenu?


----------



## Yuan (Dec 3, 2009)

Saved after first cutscene, and the file was ok.

Hoping to find the AP


----------



## zakin (Dec 3, 2009)

Arkanius, on my Ysmenu I'm playing it at this moment perfectly. Like I said I'll report any freezes later on.


----------



## concealed identi (Dec 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, but that's gonna happen, isn't it? It's one of the most popular game series of all-time. I dunno, maybe I don't get the point of these release threads. If it's just to discuss the game, then this thread should be locked until the piracy is fixed. If it's to discuss a piracy fix as well, then this thread isn't really going off topic. It's kinda baffling for me in general, as I've never seen a message board promote the limitation of discussion as much as this one does. Not a dig at you by the way; I've noticed it quite a bit overall.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Dec 3, 2009)

Arkanius said:
			
		

> So it seems it's a green light for R4s using Ysmenu?



I wouldn't jump to that conclusion since it may have ingame checks..


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 3, 2009)

The release number is wrong its 4495


----------



## Yuan (Dec 3, 2009)

Double tap for roll now. Thanks nintendo, it was impossible to do that on first one (at least to me)


----------



## Theraima (Dec 3, 2009)

No! My DS broke yesterday and this gets released now?! This sucks! And I cant get a new one until next February! Damn it!


----------



## zakin (Dec 3, 2009)

Think I just found the AP, at least to me it seems the gearbox and whistle are missing when you get on the first train. Inless I'm seriously missing something the tutorial was telling me to do stuff..with nothing. Guess Ysmenu may not be in the green.


----------



## Toutatis (Dec 3, 2009)

The game freeze on very first blank screen with Nintendo logo on M3 Simply v1.14.


----------



## OSW (Dec 3, 2009)

That was very unexpected... nice release! Ill check back tomorrow to see whats happening with the AP


----------



## Arkanius (Dec 3, 2009)

zakin said:
			
		

> Think I just found the AP, at least to me it seems the gearbox and whistle are missing when you get on the first train. Inless I'm seriously missing something the tutorial was telling me to do stuff..with nothing. Guess Ysmenu may not be in the green.



Seems that is it. I've heard of similar reports


----------



## Rayder (Dec 3, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> lol mod u don't have have to skip 15+ release just for this




Trust me, the other 15 or so releases look like shovelware anyway.

I found this pretty quick myself, DL'ing now.  We'll see if the good 'ol Cyclo will work through the AP.

Heh, I never finished the last Zelda game......got bored and quit.  I likely won't play through this one either.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow it's been out for more then 10 minutes and this forum isn't filled with noobs asking for a patch or if the patch is out


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> kohkindachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't work on my Cyclo or the Mrs's Acekard.


----------



## Yuan (Dec 3, 2009)

Arkanius said:
			
		

> zakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, finally found it!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a first, normally Cyclo is the one that always works


----------



## MistahJelly (Dec 3, 2009)

I Immediately Creamed.


----------



## jan777 (Dec 3, 2009)

shit.

i came.


----------



## Gullwing (Dec 3, 2009)

What's the matter with your cumming guys? Ooooot! Waiting for the protection bypass


----------



## finalzelda (Dec 3, 2009)

Works 1000000% on r4i revolution


----------



## Toutatis (Dec 3, 2009)

Can someone confirm that the rom contains English, Spanish and French languages ? Thanks.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Toutatis said:
			
		

> Can someone tell if the rom contains several languages like Spanish or French ? or is it only English ?


It's only in English


----------



## Yuan (Dec 3, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Toutatis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, there are Spanish and French. Just change DS language.


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

I finally get a hold off a new computer and ta-dah!
YAY!
And A Gay Little Cat Boy, it does contain spanish and french.


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

finalzelda said:
			
		

> Works 1000000% on r4i revolution




as in, no missing items on the train etc?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so it's one of those kinds, I don't have it yet so I don't know if it works or not >.


----------



## Yuan (Dec 3, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I don't have it, I don't answer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Joking.


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 3, 2009)

Social0 said:
			
		

> finalzelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see he only has 1 post


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 3, 2009)

wow, what a shame, didn't even notice that it got released and the info thread already became overfilled .. 5 pages .. wow:.



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Wow it's been out for more then 10 minutes and this forum isn't filled with noobs asking for a patch or if the patch is out


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> wow, what a shame, didn't even notice that it got released and the info thread already became overfilled .. 5 pages .. wow:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 3, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> wow, what a shame, didn't even notice that it got released and the info thread already became overfilled .. 5 pages .. wow:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manaphy4ever (Dec 3, 2009)

That's really nice it's been released and to the noobs be patient


----------



## Yuan (Dec 3, 2009)

No WFC battle...


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

that would be quite a sight, organised noobs


----------



## Arkanius (Dec 3, 2009)

The noobs are calm because they know its way before the release date
If it was Monday they would be screaming for it, because there would be legit people playing already, and god forbid if they don't play it first than the legit people


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, just been reading how much u hate noobs! LOL 

I hope i aint the one to kick start it all off! anyhow, i have downloaded the rom, put it on my m3ds, and then when i load the rom, it hangs on the nintendo screen?

does anybody know what i could do to fix this?

Sorry to be NOOBish!

cheers for your help


----------



## Lametta (Dec 3, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Wow it's been out for more then 10 minutes and this forum isn't filled with noobs asking for a patch or if the patch is out


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> guys im sorry but i just came



Although you successfully lowered the tone there, I couldn't help but spit my coffee while reading that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

For anyone wondering it works on M3Real, I'm not yet at the train tutorial though, I'm just fooling around.
Link can die by being stung repeatedly by bees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

i'll test it later in no$ busy now


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

please dont hate me


----------



## Mr.Positive (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Hi, just been reading how much u hate noobs! LOL
> 
> I hope i aint the one to kick start it all off! anyhow, i have downloaded the rom, put it on my m3ds, and then when i load the rom, it hangs on the nintendo screen?
> 
> ...



It begins.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr. Positive, 

Sorry to be affecting your life. just want to know why it doesnt work on my M3DS card.

could you help? and ill go away swiftly?

thanks

Also it doesnt seem to have 'begun' as you guys were posting a hell of a lot more before i came on.
makes me feel swell! cheers


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Mr. Positive,
> 
> Sorry to be affecting your life. just want to know why it doesnt work on my M3DS card.
> 
> ...


It works till you ride the train, it just suddenly goes into a black screen afterwards, oh well...
Why does it happen? Because Nintendo wants it to happen.


----------



## Arkanius (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Mr. Positive,
> 
> Sorry to be affecting your life. just want to know why it doesnt work on my M3DS card.
> 
> ...



It might work, but you will it the AP when you reach the train
You better wait


----------



## ConJ (Dec 3, 2009)

zakin said:
			
		

> Think I just found the AP, at least to me it seems the gearbox and whistle are missing when you get on the first train. Inless I'm seriously missing something the tutorial was telling me to do stuff..with nothing. Guess Ysmenu may not be in the green.



Getting the same here. No train controls, unless im being retarded.

Im using AKAIO.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Mr. Positive,
> 
> Sorry to be affecting your life. just want to know why it doesnt work on my M3DS card.
> 
> ...



Its okay, at least you're being polite.

Just wait for the patch, it'll come eventually.


----------



## breaktemp (Dec 3, 2009)

_hello everybody...i'm a noob, and the only cure is the patch for:  _

** DS #4507: The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (USA)  **

as the leader of all noobs, i have kept them quiet with promises of this games A/P-patch being released by 'noon-this-friday' !! 

* if our demands are not met...the flood-gates will be open by yours truely *

btw...this is a joke...the game looks great...hope you all enjoy it !!


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Mr. Positive,
> 
> Sorry to be affecting your life. just want to know why it doesnt work on my M3DS card.
> 
> ...



READ the NFO file, and find out why

there is AP in the ROM

and some flash cards NEED an update for some roms to work and load right


----------



## casidepro (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy hell its out didnt expect this so soon


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

I'l tell you what,

Il try and be as un-noobish as possible.

Ill follow the thread and wait for improvements.

But if anybody knows if i need to do anything with my m3ds.

all help would be greatly appreciated 
thanks

*Posts merged*



			
				Ryupower said:
			
		

> Cemrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers for your help. will do


----------



## Rayder (Dec 3, 2009)

Seems to work fine, if a bit slow, in No$GBA.  Basically, your timer, the whistle rope and accelerator lever overlays are missing on the flashcarts.  But I only played until you get to Zelda's castle in No$GBA.


----------



## shito (Dec 3, 2009)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> that would be quite a sight, organised noobs


shhhh!! they might be planing a surprise attack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




on topic: is it better than PH?


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 3, 2009)

The ROM loads fine on my CycloDS Evolution with the latest beta firmware 1.56 Beta 4, I am still very early in the game and will report any freezing/crashing when/if this happens  ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

oh it works in no$? sweet i'll play it later than. emulators RULE!


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey rayder which version of No$GBA did you use


----------



## Rayder (Dec 3, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> The ROM loads fine on my CycloDS Evolution with the latest beta firmware 1.56 Beta 4, I am still very early in the game and will report any freezing/crashing when/if this happens  ...




You will have no train controls, rendering the game unplayable.  I was using No$GBA 2.6a.


----------



## Rfire (Dec 3, 2009)

Two white screens on bootup in Supercard CF


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 3, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'OH !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with no$zoomer?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2009)

im using no$gba 2.6a too, but the train controls are missing.


----------



## Austinz (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow supercard Slot 2 is mega gay, the program wont even create a rom out of it, it just keeps giving me a 0kb file back, so I cant even test to even see black screens


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2009)

I GANT GET IT TO WORK NEED HELP NAO

*Posts merged*

FUCK WHY cant my R4 play it, it plays everything else!!!!! must be a bad rip


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, great! I`ll stop playing everything for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really don`t get all the "been there, done that" talk about Twilight Princess or Phantom Hourglass, since TP was what the fans wanted after the *VERY* unique Wind Waker (it was IMO exactly what everybody wanted after the trailer shown before WindWaker was revealed) and Phantom Hourglass introduced a new flow to the series with the over world dungeon and the Touchscreen-Controls were great as well!

I was really looking forward to this game and I expect it to be great. And I heard they took care of the small flaws of PH (big dungeon was a little tedious...), which should make this game amazing!


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

If people read the NFO they'd notice that there's a fix on it's way.


----------



## soulfire (Dec 3, 2009)

ow yeah its released


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> If people read the NFO they'd notice that there's a fix on it's way.


If you knew how to read you'd understand it states there's a fix coming for Might and Magic, not Spirit Tracks, though one will probably get released eventually, just now now.


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 3, 2009)

Man, now I'll be waiting for both Might and Magic AND this to get cracked so I can play them.  I'm not looking forward to the all-touch screen controls... that irks me.


----------



## casidepro (Dec 3, 2009)

wow almost 400 people around here


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 3, 2009)

golio514 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And if you knew how to read you'd see it says they're working on fixing both.

On Spirit Tracks:
"Has protection but we'll deal with it soon."

On Might and Magic:
"crack is on the way just being tested fully this time."


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 3, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I really don`t get all the "been there, done that" talk about Twilight Princess or Phantom Hourglass, since TP was what the fans wanted after the *VERY* unique Wind Waker (it was IMO exactly what everybody wanted after the trailer shown before WindWaker was revealed) and Phantom Hourglass introduced a new flow to the series with the over world dungeon and the Touchscreen-Controls were great as well!



I completely agree with you.

Also,


Spoiler



Hadrian sux. kthxbai


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

link says hi to you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



please cool down and chill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









isn't it epic to view the game in such manner


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> link says hi to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How didi you do that??????????


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> golio514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops

@Rockstar: No$gba!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2009)

noo elixir dont do it to them so early >

rockstar: he's a god


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> link says hi to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy fuck.
The second screenshot is awesome.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

gutted, 

I upgraded my m3ds simply to the latest firmwar 1.14 and the game stil doesnt load! :'( 

I want to cry..


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

poor link looks a bit weird in no$GBA


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

>


man link looks so retarded in that shot


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2009)

^ yeah. his mouth is lulz

cemrok: dont do that.


----------



## penthaler (Dec 3, 2009)

Didnt read whole thread, so dont shout at me...

IT WORKS on DS lite with AK2.1 and AKAIO 1.5 (loaders from 18.11.2009)


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

agree the mouth its a little funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ipikachu, 
its the angle eagle view or similar?


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

penthaler said:
			
		

> Didnt read whole thread, so dont shout at me...
> 
> IT WORKS on DS lite with AK2.1 and AKAIO 1.5 (loaders from 18.11.2009)



yeah but you have no train controls so nope


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> gutted,
> 
> I upgraded my m3ds simply to the latest firmwar 1.14 and the game stil doesnt load! :'(
> 
> I want to cry..



calm down Cemrok, take a deep breath, make some tea, have a relaxing bath, listen to a CD of soothing ocean sounds, after doing all that a patch will probably have been released


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 3, 2009)

penthaler said:
			
		

> Didnt read whole thread, so dont shout at me...
> 
> IT WORKS on DS lite with AK2.1 and AKAIO 1.5 (loaders from 18.11.2009)


really? can others confirm?


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

my eyes are pouring with tears! do you think, its just my m3ds tht is now outdated?
or do you think its the rip of the game???

i hope the latter


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

Elixir gimme your save file


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> my eyes are pouring with tears! do you think, its just my m3ds tht is now outdated?
> or do you think its the rip of the game???
> 
> i hope the latter



don't make me go through my calming down speech again


----------



## jakey103 (Dec 3, 2009)

Is it dumped? I can't find it. And before you shout at me, I'm not asking for roms.


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 3, 2009)

Are there Cheats for this game


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2009)

is it working on the r4 yet??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!??

FIND ME SOMEBODY TO LOVE


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Cannonman said:
			
		

> Are there Cheats for this game



LOL (cheat for automatic train rides, no controls required)


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Elixir gimme your save file


I think it doesn't work...
I tried playing on No$gba, copy-pasting and renaming the savefile and the game didn't detect it, instead it was like there was no save file ever at all.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> agree the mouth its a little funny


so you used no$ and no$zoomer?


----------



## CJL18 (Dec 3, 2009)

jakey103 said:
			
		

> Is it dumped? I can't find it. And before you shout at me, I'm not asking for roms.



bitgamer has it only site i know of rigtn ow


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

just borrowed my sisters M3ds REAL, and it works fine there 

Still need a fix for the M3DS simply tho! 

:'( yet more tears


----------



## penthaler (Dec 3, 2009)

Social0 said:
			
		

> penthaler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shade... must agree... no train controls... so it works in half way...


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> O.O my head just exploded


lol mine to didja see my first comment?


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Cannonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i don't want a cheat for that
how want to know how elixir was playing


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2009)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> jakey103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that's a romsite, you shouldn't post it.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2009)

there ARE cheats. >_>

why dont you guys check yourselves, its smack right on the cheat forum


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> CJL18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, but it's not accessible to most of us.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Cannonman said:
			
		

> Cemrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry i was just messin,

trying to take my mind tht the M3DS is not gud enuff to play the dam game


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

Take a look at the video, the game freezes in many places :l


----------



## jakey103 (Dec 3, 2009)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> jakey103 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, didn't know. But he's stil posting a illegal site.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2009)

lol this is so slow everyone is in IRC with the current fix update this is all new guys askin whats going on. 2 bad you kids dont have IRC!!!!!HAHAHAHHAHA my fix is patchin AS WE SPEAK w007 R4


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Game crashed wen i got on the train. m3ds real


----------



## NeoDraven (Dec 3, 2009)

PM me if you need help finding this. I figure the more people who have it, the quicker the AP is defeated.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

wow link sure can run fast...or is no$ doing that


----------



## lailbr (Dec 3, 2009)

Uhm After some test only black screen when train starts --'


----------



## duffBOY (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm guessing this is a noobie question an' all but, generally speaking, how long would it usually take for a patch to be released for a game of this calibre. Cheers for any and all replies.


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 3, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> wow link sure can run fast...or is no$ doing that


its no$ he runnin like Usain Bolt


----------



## |HeLL| (Dec 3, 2009)

im already playing on no$gba and no freeze at all ......  

i will try on my dstt with ysmenu  ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: correct me if im wrong but ..... hyrule castle seem a lot like peach castle ????


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 3, 2009)

did you get past the train part Hell


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

works perfect on no$ 2.6a WITH no$zoomer!


----------



## kirbyy (Dec 3, 2009)

i needs me zelda patch!


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> lol this is so slow everyone is in IRC with the current fix update this is all new guys askin whats going on. 2 bad you kids dont have IRC!!!!!HAHAHAHHAHA my fix is patchin AS WE SPEAK w007 R4



where did u get that?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes lying like a dickbag


----------



## Dragros (Dec 3, 2009)

I am going to laugh so hard if they implemented a similar anti-piracy measure as earthbound did back on the SNES

Quote from Starmen.net


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> At $C3FDC5 is another checksum routine that goes through $C0A11C-$C0A150. This one is called after Pokey turns off the Devil's Machine(during the final boss fight). If any data in that range has been changed, the checksum fails, the game deletes all your saved games (seriously) and then it crashes/freezes up. Neat. You can see it in action here:



Anyone who is playing and the AP hasn't kicked in yet, just watch to see if the final boss deletes your save file =P


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Cemrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no he's not. its called sarcasm.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

thought that was the most likely possiblity! ohwel lol


----------



## casidepro (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there isnt one he was joking


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

we might not have any crack
but the menu button is annoying
its blocking my view...





CRAP!!!!!!!
go away stupid menu button


----------



## Rayder (Dec 3, 2009)

Just in case people haven't figured it out yet, here are the parts missing in this game on flashcarts.....they are circled.






Those same overlays work fine in No$GBA.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2009)

elixir - why the hell did you do that anyway


----------



## Sabri23 (Dec 3, 2009)

A new record of users watching / reading this topic ?

but oh god im glad its oud


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

Elixir can i have your save file

*Posts merged*



			
				Rayder said:
			
		

> Just in case people haven't figured it out yet, here are the parts missing in this game on flashcarts.....they are circled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where didi you download no$gba the one i download still doesnt work


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

my .sav file won't help anyone
its full of sludge 

yeah rayder.. but it doesn't show the health of the train...


----------



## Whipple (Dec 3, 2009)

You have to hand it all those who are working on a patch for this game.
It is not a trivial undertaking and many thanklessly benefit from their efforts.
OK, it needs a patch, but still it is so far from the planned release date that someone will have it all figured out prior to the "official" release.

Up to the train it was fun.......


----------



## Some1CP (Dec 3, 2009)

I know im being noob, but I cant find the download button or link. where is it?


----------



## ToriQQ (Dec 3, 2009)

> 451 User(s) are reading this topic (294 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users) 	
151 Members: ToriQQ, vempire, miggus, CasperH, ganoncillo, greenwatch200, g6grim, kistmaximum, Bladexdsl, Arkanius, Xokes, Kirby102, Clau46, pkmn789123, Josh192, dalboy, jdx7777, Raichy, FoolishDreamer, wohoo, |HeLL|, hudyk, IceRentoraa29, Supersonicmonk, Sjaz, Sülf, BenGrimm, legendofphil, .willy_, gsarlis, teapea, InuYasha, damon666, felixsrg, Temakimaki, thieves like us, mychaelp, Kamiyama, cman1783, Reiji, m_babble, drobb, Whipple, Roebb, Gagarin, jfleming40, coocoo, Cemrok, concealed identity, duffBOY, gEist, xxxacexxx, Dragros, Koffdrop, kirbyy, Raven Darkheart, Dukky, Missing Number, psd, leonie222, heartgold, eife, pixelizedmind, Ava Pug, DarthTheufel, transfatex, iNFiNiTY, iPikachu, Rayder, Alternate-Zer0, lob4k, Prof. 9, mrfatso, UScr00ge, masterchan777, manaphy4ever, dirtysneaks, Yohonson, reddin, AVI892000, Jojounin, jvt777, Grendel23, Digisven, cracker, Serabii, mariosonic, class, EmperorOfCanada, kaizer ryo, Logits, Rywiec, Thug4L1f3, dewback, ttsec, Ignus, Revnox, Necromanson, lailbr, Egonny, CJL18, Bloodangel, Link00y, seyzee, slaysme, satsu, manu9988, Zonix, R2DJ, Inpression, The Only Me, Flammentod, Destructobot, haohmaru6, Ravager90, chip123, Biberboy, Iceclaw, Man18, blazer2k4, jaysc, Hikare, Brechtoman, MegaAce™, dark_sol, aupifb, Sensei_Sin, xfcrowman, klemenko1, kope13º, InternHertz, ron555, TeenTin, BlueStar, NeoDraven, uaqboost, musca, Xendorf, Magus, Bakke, manhtung5, dernettemann1983, DoS, ick13, Grav, Kevin242, fvig2001, snk2, vergessen, dark144, Lube_Skyballer 








wow...


----------



## Eggied97 (Dec 3, 2009)

why i can it download it for my nintendo ds lite?


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

pkmn789123 said:
			
		

> I know im being noob, but I cant find the download button or link. where is it?



here is the download link ...

download link for the rom!

i hope the mods won't kill me for this
sorry mods..
i have to do the job for you guys


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Elixir can i have your save file
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


you need the plugin: no$zoomer


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

Eggied97 said:
			
		

> why i can it download it for my nintendo ds lite?


Go ban youself then come and the name wil show up as a link click it but the server will be slow and may take 2 hours to downlaod


----------



## Sjaz (Dec 3, 2009)

People, read the fucking rules.... NO ROM REQUESTING!

Also, wait for a patch. I you don't want to wait, buy the game. Damn, so much retards these days.


EDIT: Lol nice one, elixir


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 3, 2009)

Imo this is the most overated series of games ever.


----------



## pwn3d91 (Dec 3, 2009)

94000130
B21C4D28

apparently a fix.

Anyone confirm?


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

pwn3d91 said:
			
		

> 94000130
> B21C4D28
> 
> apparently a fix.
> ...




*PLEASE DON't POST A SHITTY CODE HERE!*
its not even a complete code
and this code won't fix a shit!


----------



## drobb (Dec 3, 2009)

wow this was a totally unsespected release.  ill wait for the fix tho.  and as i type this 451 users are reading this topic, 295 guests and 6 anonymous users.  i suspect the flood gates will open soon.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 3, 2009)

Simmer down children. Just give it a few hours or so, and someone will release a fix/patch. Whining and shouting "GIVE ME A PATCH" won't make the process any faster. 

And remember kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this game, (for most of you) is going to be FREE. Plus, its earlier than the normal release date so technically, you have no reason to complain until the release date. Actually, you have no reason to complain at all..


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 3, 2009)

but what do we change from?


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

drobb,
impressed! you are still having the GTA signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mrfatso,
its a bogus shit!
don't trust them!!!!

tinymonkeyt,
i wish the fix will never come


----------



## pwn3d91 (Dec 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> pwn3d91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah um I wouldn't know. No need to be a dick.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

oh great not that i can't be seen by the fucking guard shit again!!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2009)

pwn3d91 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its quite obvious to me even though i suck shit at codes. forgot how to make them already. lul


----------



## drobb (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah, i havent bothered to change it and i still like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



back on topic.  i dont see where anyone has any room to complain, the game doesnt release until the 7th, so this is a whole 4 days early, your getting it for free, and well why bitch? just be patient.


----------



## Some1CP (Dec 3, 2009)

480 User(s) are reading this topic (299 Guests, 5 Anonymous Users and Nintendo)


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

No$zoomer doesnt work can bladedxl or rayder give me the files their using


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 3, 2009)

drobb said:
			
		

> wow this was a totally unsespected release.  ill wait for the fix tho.  and as i type this 451 users are reading this topic, 295 guests and 6 anonymous users.  i suspect the flood gates will open soon.



holy fish monkey, drobb where have u been anyway?


----------



## .Darky (Dec 3, 2009)

HELL, YEAH! I've been waiting for this.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> No$zoomer doesnt work can bladedxl or rayder give me the files their using


can you stop asking for stuff. >_> go and download it yourself, and oh, no$gba2.6a isnt free for a little info.


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 3, 2009)

I need my Zelda fix.


----------



## ToriQQ (Dec 3, 2009)

> 470 User(s) are reading this topic (299 Guests and 5 Anonymous Users)


floodgates opened


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> No$zoomer doesnt work can bladedxl or rayder give me the files their using


works for me i'm trying to sneak zelda out of the castle right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




make sure you have the latest version


----------



## drobb (Dec 3, 2009)

the same place ive always been. hiding and lurking, i just come out for special occasions.  seriously ive just been lurking and reading. havent been doing a whole lot of playing lately. i may have to start coming back into irc again.  kinda miss it.   off topic: btw what happended to the cheat thread and updates? last update 10-27-09?  man go away for a couple months and things fall all apart.  j/k


----------



## Trulen (Dec 3, 2009)

The best time for my Acekard 2 to bork out!


----------



## megawalk (Dec 3, 2009)

wow this is nearly like that time when M&L 3 got out a big huge outage of the site dang
anyways i've read the nfo and i will wait once the crew has fixed it


----------



## Blastoise (Dec 3, 2009)

perfect timing. going on a long trip tomorrow. hopefully a patch will come out before i leave


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

as you guys are waiting for something miraculous
i just found out link is able to fly in the game
isn't that wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




drobb, 
miss you


----------



## .Darky (Dec 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

>


I lol'd.

I hope someone manages to find a fix for this game soon.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

IM buying it


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 3, 2009)

drobb said:
			
		

> the same place ive always been. hiding and lurking, i just come out for special occasions.  seriously ive just been lurking and reading. havent been doing a whole lot of playing lately. i may have to start coming back into irc again.  kinda miss it.   off topic: btw what happended to the cheat thread and updates? last update 10-27-09?  man go away for a couple months and things fall all apart.  j/k



well, we now have a cheat forum and also, there's a temp update at one of the threads.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG the amount of users peaked at 482 then dropped!!!


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

>


There are cheat codes ALREADY?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah there are i said earlier >_>



			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> IM buying it


WE dont care


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then dont reply


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> yeah there are i said earlier >_>


I know that, I'm just surprised that cheats have already been made for this game, considering the fact that it just got dumped.


----------



## monkeymachine (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh wow, this got dumped before the J release?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

OH NO ZELDA! nah i won't spoil it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in no$zoomer use directx 8 rendered


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

Raika,
we have got the cheats since many hours ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~

monkeymachine,
the U version should be released earlier than the J version


----------



## Klarkykat (Dec 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's a cheat. I think the game is just very glitchy at the moment. 

I could be wrong of course.


----------



## BenGrimm (Dec 3, 2009)

i threatened ap that i was going to kick his ass if he didnt jump out of my rom, and he did, it works now ... now if i could just find that damn train ...


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2009)

Klarkykat said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It IS a cheat lol. There's no way Link would float in mid-air even if it was a glitch.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

481 users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





actually i seen 484 users ...woah!!


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Klarkykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know what i am doing and saying
ITS A CHEAT


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

for those wondering i'm using no$ 2.6a and no$zoomer 2.3.0.1


----------



## Klarkykat (Dec 3, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i know what i am doing and saying
> ITS A CHEAT



It was funnier when i thought it was some crazy glitch.

Oh well.


----------



## SaltyDog (Dec 3, 2009)

HOLY CRAP! What a great way to start the morning. Now eagerly anticipating anti-ap. On a side note, I agree with Hadrian first post, Minish Cap was my last Zelda game that I thoroughly enjoyed, all the others since have been a bit blah.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

liek bit in info that says about fix for might and magic out very soon. As they just testing it at moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   more good news


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2009)

16pgs in 3hours


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

we need a friggin patch 

PLEASE XENOPHOBIA


----------



## FIX94 (Dec 3, 2009)

here's a working save file after the train for flashcards:
http://rapidshare.com/files/315771085/The_..._Tracks__U_.sav


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 3, 2009)

My pants are off.


----------



## cman1783 (Dec 3, 2009)

FIX94 said:
			
		

> here's a working save file after the train for flashcards:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/315771085/The_..._Tracks__U_.sav



Can you upload on megaupload or mediafire?


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

My game plays, and when i jump on the train i get double black screen then nothing happens! just hangs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




should this patch fix that?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

oh shit in no$zoomer everytime you save make sure to right click and choose save ourput file otherwise...it won't save

it's back to the start for me


----------



## .Darky (Dec 3, 2009)

FIX94 said:
			
		

> here's a working save file after the train for flashcards:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/315771085/The_..._Tracks__U_.sav


Yeah...the thing is that you have to use the train EVERYTIME.


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

Doesn't get past the Nintendo logo on my iTouch DS.


----------



## FIX94 (Dec 3, 2009)

cman1783 said:
			
		

> FIX94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?5jjwwemnigi


----------



## Phazon13 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmm not gonna download it, will buy it at the end of december


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 3, 2009)

dear experts

Can you please point out the settings of No$GBA and No$Zoomer to play track spirits zelda... still no train controls on no&Zoomer for me

Bladexdsl you knowledge on this subject is higly appreciated


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmm, early dump ... Nice!
I'll just wait for a patch. ^^


----------



## Kafluke (Dec 3, 2009)

Logan said:
			
		

> Doesn't get past the Nintendo logo on my iTouch DS.



Same for both my Simply and my Real. Locks on white background with gray Nintendo logo on top and "All Rights Reserved" junk down below.


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

Kafluke said:
			
		

> Logan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me when I used the save FIX94 posted, if I DON'T use it however I can play fine till the train ride.


----------



## Yokimari (Dec 3, 2009)

Hopefully we hear something about this soon, the emulator doesn't play too well on this machine.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

So most of us using the console seem to be having the same troubles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looks like its just a waiting game! i hope the patch comes soon!

Craving some zelda here!


----------



## animboo (Dec 3, 2009)

tried it on dstt, working so far..


----------



## Kafluke (Dec 3, 2009)

golio514 said:
			
		

> Kafluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not using any fix. I just tried to start it up on two separate DS Lite's.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm having my own bizarre issues with No$Zoomer.
The game plays, but out of the train it is way too fast. I need to slow it down, can't figure out how.


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

Kafluke said:
			
		

> golio514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I'm using a fix, I'm using a save file made by a user named FIX94.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

stoopid train! who wants a train neway!


----------



## plainlazy (Dec 3, 2009)

workin fine on my r4...so far...jsut got pass the first train bit

using YSMENU, same thing i used to play Mario and Luigi 3


----------



## Yokimari (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> stoopid train! who wants a train neway!



Well apparently the train is as prominent as the boat was in the last game.. I really wish Nintendo would just return to their roots and make a traditional over world, as well as have an option for classic controls..


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2009)

the code makes the game work but the other cheats dont work on my r4


----------



## Leo Cantus (Dec 3, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> the code makes the game work but the other cheats dont work on my r4


What code?


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> the code makes the game work but the other cheats dont work on my r4


Which code??
lol, posted at the same time as bik75


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

Kafluke said:
			
		

> Logan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does however, work ok on the wife's Official R4 running YSMenu.  Well, I say ok, it does have the vital train control graphics missing as earlier reported.


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

what code?

*Posts merged*

lol everybody asks about the code^^


----------



## Man18 (Dec 3, 2009)

its in the topic and dont forget to drag the .sav file onto the root of yoru card!!~!!!!!!!


----------



## donelwero (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, maybe he's talking about this code some guy posted at ds-scene, still he says he hasn't tested it yet so, give it a go if you want.

94000130 
B21C4D28


----------



## Goli (Dec 3, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> its in the topic and dont forget to drag the .sav file onto the root of yoru card!!~!!!!!!!


That's not a code it's a save.


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

can somebody test this code


----------



## V-King (Dec 3, 2009)

I really hope this thread doesn't end like the ones for Mario & Luigi RPG 3 and Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days.

Anyway, quite cool, seeing it released this early.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 3, 2009)

off to bed soon these are the settings i'm using in no$zoomer 2.3.0.1 with no$gba 2.6a right click as soon as you load the rom

render: directx8 - sync
size: x2.0
filter top bilinear
filter bottom: none
ratio of screen: 100%

settings i have in no$ menu settings
emulator speed: realtime/10 auto
video: 24 bit
renderer: nocash
sound: digital stereo
sound desired: 44hz
multiboot port: none
multiboot normal: medium/medium

game is working for me i'm up to the part where you leave zelda. train controls all work. game is a bit jittery and sound is a bit wonky but IT works

IMPORTANT: each time you save in the game you MUST right click and choose save the output file if you don't you will lose your progress!


----------



## Leo Cantus (Dec 3, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> its in the topic and dont forget to drag the .sav file onto the root of yoru card!!~!!!!!!!


I think he is talking about the sav. file that FIX94 posted.
Not a code.


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

can someone add this code to a usrcheat.dat
so that we can test it


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> the code makes the game work but the other cheats dont work on my r4



what code m8? can i enter this on my cyclods?

oops ...othersd already asked the same question.

so its either sav file or cheatcode


----------



## reidakdumont (Dec 3, 2009)

for me the game don't work with YSMenu. It give me that message:
rom loading failed
disk errcode=-82

please reset system


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

this code 
94000130
B21C4D28


----------



## animboo (Dec 3, 2009)

tried saving with dstt and reloaded the game..no problem yet..i think it has the same anti piracy as the mario and luigi 3..


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 3, 2009)

oh my god..
someone called me a DICK because i condemned that damn code....
you guys don't get it ? thats is just a BOGUS SHIT.....

go grab r4cce...
open any cheat database
see how long a code is suppose to be...


Diamond Orb x999 
*94000130* fcff0000
*b21c4d28* 00000000
b0000004 00000000
00000890 03e70087
d2000000 00000000

extracted from pokemon diamond!!!!!

http://us.codejunkies.com/search/codes/che...6135&page=1


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 3, 2009)

@ Bladexdsl

Yo many thanks for z reply.. I'll try it now


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Argh! i just want to play zeldaaaaaaaaaaaa! been waiting an absoloute age for it, so a few more days wont hurt! 

But for the fact its at my finger tips! and nothing can be done to help play it, its driving me insane!


----------



## drobb (Dec 3, 2009)

THAT IS NOT A CODE!  a real code would look something like this

```
!!!Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, The [U]
!!BKIE 94771A5D

!Misc Codes

::Infinite Health
5208A2B8 E08CE001
0208A2B8 E1A0E003
D2000000 00000000

credit to Prof. 9
```


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

they hint in info that they have a fix for might and magic and are testing before releasing it very soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cant wait to play this zelda proper...i love zelda games


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

wait, you can't play the game and your doing cheats already? :S wut.


----------



## donelwero (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyway, I dont think a simple cheat code will suffice, I mean, zelda's supposed to have the new AP in it.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> wait, you can't play the game and your doing cheats already? :S wut.


i think it was just an example about how it can be, if it doesn't work you can't make a code right? you have to play the game with no$ or iDeaS


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

donelwero said:
			
		

> Anyway, I dont think a simple cheat code will suffice, I mean, zelda's supposed to have the new AP in it.



You never know, the DS XL was supposed to be uncrackable


----------



## Valavor (Dec 3, 2009)

animboo said:
			
		

> tried saving with dstt and reloaded the game..no problem yet..i think it has the same anti piracy as the mario and luigi 3..


Actually I just tested it on there...it loads and plays but there are no train controls.


----------



## animboo (Dec 3, 2009)

dstt has the same problem with other flashcart, no gearbox and whistle on screen..is it a glitch or is that the piracy protection..?

*Posts merged*



			
				Valavor said:
			
		

> animboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i've found out the hard way..waaaaaah..


----------



## drobb (Dec 3, 2009)

actually, thats not just an example. its an actual code.  you'd be surpised what the amazing ppl that make up the cheat code crew can do.  there are more then that but i just wanted to point out what a real code would look like.  that code (and others) are from Prof. 9.  if you want to see more and follow the action of the code making progress check out the official cheat forum at cheat forum and go here for the actual zelda thread    if you do go over there dont pester and bug them for an ap code tho.  if there is one to be found itll get found and make sure you read the rules.


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 3, 2009)

hmmm

still no train controls for me on no$

any thoughts anyone???

thanks


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Valavor said:
			
		

> animboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i tried to patch the zelda rom with the patch that was uses to patch the mario and luigi 3 rom. But zelda is still the same.

It cant be too hard a Ap surely..as atleast the game works upto a certain point. Some new games with Ap dont even start up or play. So hopefully its nothing major


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe try arm7, doesn't hurt to try. i am downloading the game now


----------



## Yuan (Dec 3, 2009)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Maybe try arm7, doesn't hurt to try. i am downloading the game now



Arm7 is save related.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Every time i save on my DSlite it doesnt save either, so maybe it is worth a try!


----------



## playallday (Dec 3, 2009)

YAY!  GBAtemp hasn't crashed (yet)!


----------



## Kafluke (Dec 3, 2009)

Logan said:
			
		

> Kafluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it running on the Simply with YSMenu. but it does have the train issues.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Dec 3, 2009)

Kafluke said:
			
		

> Logan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are the train issues? can you not control the train or something


----------



## Elium (Dec 3, 2009)

Kafluke said:
			
		

> Got it running on the Simply with YSMenu. but it does have the train issues.


I am running on R4 with the special YSMenu for M&L, doesn't work either.


----------



## ConJ (Dec 3, 2009)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Kafluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The touch screen controls for the train dont appear.


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Kafluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. Controls and whistle gfx missing.


----------



## Holden (Dec 3, 2009)

works fine on my M3 DS Simply!


----------



## Rockman 3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Can someone give me the link for the program you are using to put that codes and play the game


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Holden said:
			
		

> works fine on my M3 DS Simply!



Prove it or gtfo.


----------



## redsmas (Dec 3, 2009)

I just have to lol at this
584 User(s) are reading this topic (408 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
most people viewing are guests wtf


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, a user with 1 post isn't really trustable


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Holden said:
			
		

> works fine on my M3 DS Simply!



How does it work on your SIMPLY, but not my SIMPLY? 
Have you done something extra?


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because he hasn't done anything. He is just trolling


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Acekard 2i running AKAIO v1.5 

NO GEARBOX

NO WHISTLE

I thought I had it made in the shade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bummer, seeing as how I am going to buy this anyway I'm not too torn about it. At least I got a sneak peak!


----------



## Holden (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pff, ok:


----------



## Blastoise (Dec 3, 2009)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notice how thats his only ever post on GBAtemp... i smell a troll.


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> Holden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



posts: 1 

would not trust em


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

Holden said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and can you use the train???
..........NO!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Dec 3, 2009)

Have you tried getting to the train bit yet? If not, get to it and show us THAT.
EDIT: Too late. >_>


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

I think he meant can you see the train controls not the admittedly pretty but useless title screen


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Holden, the AP we were talking about is when you go drive the train. The touch screen controls are gone.
That it started up with your flashcart is your luck. My r4 with ysmenu managed to start the game too.

Greetz. Tijntje_7
And sorry for my bad English, i'm trying.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

damn troll is really confident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dude ever heard of the TRAIN PROBLEM??


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

Social0 said:
			
		

> Cemrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post count counts for shit. Quality not quantity.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Dec 3, 2009)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Holden, the AP we were talking about is when you go drive the train. The touch screen controls are gone.
> That it started up with your flashcart is your luck. My r4 with ysmenu managed to start the game too.
> 
> Greetz. Tijntje_7
> And sorry for my bad English, i'm trying.


A bit off topic but....  your english is perfect.


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bullshit


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Holden said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only highlight of that is me in the background.


----------



## Blastoise (Dec 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea and the quality of his post(s) is shite.


----------



## iFish (Dec 3, 2009)

21 freaking pages in less than a day thats shit


----------



## redsmas (Dec 3, 2009)

22


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

22 actually


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

In 3 hours this 22 pages is reached


----------



## drobb (Dec 3, 2009)

actually it is 22 pages in around 3 hours.  and as far as post count it _kinda_ matters.  look at me i dont have a high count but i am kinda known by a few key tempers so my count doesnt really matter.  it really is kinda quality over quantity.


----------



## alucard77 (Dec 3, 2009)

The thing I find funny about this thread is that there are actually more posts about people saying "oh no, the noobs are going to come here looking for a patch" then there are actually posts from noobs look for the patch.

For those skipping to the end, this is how the 21 pages break out:

10% Holy Shit this is out
30% Wow this works with x.y and z cards
30% Wait on x,y and z cards I get no train controls
20% Oh no, the noobs are going to come here looking for a patch
5% When is this fix available
5% This works on the emulator fine


----------



## GTAMAN1 (Dec 3, 2009)

definetly an anti piracy thing on this, mark my words.

luckily i have given up dl' games as when i buy em they feel more special and worthwhile. i make the effort. so i'm getting this. 
but imo ninty have been releasing piss poor titles this year. (compared to usual)


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

22 pages of 80% bullshit...that makes nothing


----------



## Mailenste (Dec 3, 2009)

This thread should get locked until a patch is out. This thread is full of shit under noobcontrol.


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 3, 2009)

Mailenste said:
			
		

> This thread should get locked until a patch is out. This thread is full of shit under noobcontrol.


I totally agree with you ...


----------



## Gullwing (Dec 3, 2009)

Mailenste said:
			
		

> This thread should get locked until a patch is out. This thread is full of shit under noobcontrol.


Agreed! Still my sites don't have the game yet! Oooh god I'm so thrilled by Zelda games


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

yup ur right


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

Mailenste said:
			
		

> This thread should get locked until a patch is out. This thread is full of shit under noobcontrol.



No this thread is full of people complaining about and abusing noobs who have only really made one or two posts


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone just assumes people with barely any posts are complete idiots, you all started off with no posts, so is everyone an idiot then?


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

[/quote]
Everyone just assumes people with barely any posts are complete idiots, you all started off with no posts, so is everyone an idiot then?
[/quote]


LOL well said


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

so true!!


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

588 User(s) are reading this topic (401 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
Lol....
Guests, Sign up nooooobs!
In all honesty, im not really excited, its worth a play though...
I still prefer the N64 Zeldas, They were the best.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

first on 23 page awesome!!


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

I think people should stop commenting about the actual page itself, and go and try to fix this game.


----------



## Blastoise (Dec 3, 2009)

Im gonna go to sleep now, given up on finding anything usefell. 
Hopefully by the time i get up the n00bfagottry has stopped and some constructive progress has been made towards fixing this hidden graphics.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

N64 Zeldas were the best Ocarina of Time FTW!


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 3, 2009)

Still no AP?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 3, 2009)

The NFO alone makes me excited "Has protection but we'll deal with it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also: Might & Magic crack is on the way just being tested fully this time!"

Great work guys! Looking forward to playing it.


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Still no AP?



yup... well be patient!


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

shut the hell up and find a damn fix !!


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> shut the hell up and find a damn fix !!



well stfu and be patient we will need to wait till an fix comes out! read the topic :faceplam:


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> shut the hell up and find a damn fix !!


oh god another 4 post NOOB


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

no nead to shorten a swear or at all.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, this thread needs to be locked.
Its really not helping anyone at all.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

actually a 5 and im not a damn noob at anything except murdering


----------



## donelwero (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> shut the hell up and find a damn fix !!



Oh man.. this is GBAtemp... you remember this is Sparta dont you?
You should have chosen your words carefully.


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

please close this thread the noobs get angry


----------



## DSStrider (Dec 3, 2009)

I say leave this thread open, I'm getting a kick out of the morons screaming at everyone to post a fix already. XD


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> please close this thread the noobs get angry



The only thing worse than uninformed noobs is angry noobs


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

its funny how im member 123 thousand and something the 182 thousand peorsen has posted more posts


----------



## Toutatis (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice to see that GBAtemp is not slow with all these people reading the topic. The server has been definitely improved.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

the History part at the opening of the game(use iDeaS as emulator) kinda refers to a fourth triforce piece


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

Aksed a mod to close this tread, just make an tread when the fix is found!


----------



## Ventus (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> actually a 5 and im not a damn noob at anything except murdering


Wow...
You tell him, girlfriend!

This was indeed a shocking notification. I'd expected it to be released maximally two days before its actual release, but here it is now and I couldn't possibly be more stoked!


----------



## Yokimari (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow a lot of negative and poorly thought out posts, even more surprisingly is the amount of said posts coming from users with 1,000+ post counts...


----------



## zakin (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> its funny how im member 123 thousand and something the 182 thousand peorsen has posted more posts



I predate most of you and I have less posts


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Anything Yet?
Does any one know how?


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hyperboy: srry still nothing!


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Dec 3, 2009)

Slightly off topic but I'm glad the temp isnt slowing to a crawl.

Good job with the new servers.

Also since I havent read much I have no expectations, so I cant get let down -glares at SSBB-


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

We have to just be patient, im literally itching to hear sumthing in the next 4 hours, before i go to sleep! but hey only time will tell!


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> i have this fix
> 
> what's the point in uploading it though? this release is good, the game is not.



huh?


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

testing right now: starts saves story starts... well entering village or something like that

update train is riding! hmm reseting, I cant wistle I dint fellow the instructions;

final update: whistle icon,gas icon and emergency brake icons dont appear! so thats it!


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Please, for the sake of all game players and Gbatemp


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> i have the fix
> 
> what's the point in uploading it though? this release is good, the game is not.
> 
> ...



please... anything to get me past the train bit!


----------



## imaria (Dec 3, 2009)

Is there somewhere I should follow for when a fix is released, that is NOT this topic? There's a little too much mess in here to want to follow this thread.

Unlike most of this thread, I know these things take time. Hell, I don't even think the game is officially released yet, so we've got a head start.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> what's the point in uploading it though? this release is good, the game is not.



I hate these questions,
Games are uploaded to ROM sites even if they don't work, GBAtemp gives news about dump releases not if they work or not.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Now that I think of it, Nintendo has been adding piracy that locks up in the middle of the game, such as BIS and now Spirit Tracks.  I wonder if they allow false hope and fast afterward a sense of DAMMIT to provoke you to buy the actual game.  Anyway, I have paid a ton of money to Nintendo over the years starting with NES and all the way to the Wii.  Some of the SNES games like Street Fighter were 80 dollars! I don't miss one wink at night when I play a backup copy.  In this case, however, I will buy Spirit Tracks on the 7th, because I want to support development and 30-35 dollars for such a huge game is well worth it. Unlike Space Invaders Extreme, which is 30 bucks, and repetitive as hell.


----------



## Wankare (Dec 3, 2009)

you guys are a little desperate about it , wait, its sure you wont have to wait another week , please calm down.... ( anyways if you are asking more , you will get more and more desperate)
btw there's no fix yet and i want to play it but , seriously , what can i do ? 
just wait...


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how would you know? You're just saying that with no arguments.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lrn2thinkthatotherpeoplelikeit.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have a fix. Xenophobia will have a fix.


----------



## imaria (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you've played the whole game already, enough to call it "complete and utter shit"? I'm amazed.


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, he's right but in the mean time we should keep on trying Gbatemp never gives up.
I might start a ZST AP FIX Topic.
I've Started


----------



## Leo Cantus (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may be complete shit in your opinion, but in a lot of others peoples it probably wont be... So why not upload it? If you do even have a fix


----------



## slaysme (Dec 3, 2009)

Why do you all get so upset over things like this? Who cares how damm long the thread gets? unless you're admin, just shut up. you clutter the page even more with useless posts bitching about useless posts. Everyone can see the stats of topic, stop posting x viewing page, Y are guests. wahwahwah. 
they upgraded the servers, we're FINE!. buncha stupid ass kids think you're awesome because your "life" is trying to have more posts and berating "noobs" .. .. you know, people who have better things to do than try to impress with "elite webmaster looser" status. 

A fix WILL come about, just be patient. no one owes you anything, be thankful to whoever figures it out. I could get all mad at you for not giving me paypal$, same principle. We have awesome selfless people in the scene who give up their own time and $ to please you ingrates. say thanks before you go off about how you can't play your FREE, PRE-RELEASE ROM

If this does not apply to you, then you know who you are, please disregard this post.


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. That was fast. You completed the game already? Or I mean I assume you played it extensively before forming your opinion of the game right? Must have had that fix for hours then.


----------



## Ventus (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to be a malapert or anything, being a "n00b" and all you know, but isn't a question mark sort of an indication of a sentence _being_ a question per se? Because I for one, whilst looking at your 'so called statement', sees it as ... well, the query in it pretty much says what needs to be said.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

slysme i hardly understood u but it sounds cool


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

XD mthrnite's on the job!
Also, I was just wondering, is this a continuation of the other Zelda game for DS?
I cant rememeber what its called, Hourglass or something i THINK? 
Or is this a different storyline? Cause ive never played the 1st DS one, Will i need to?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice to see this showing up so early. I'll assume that it's not working on Cyclo 1.56 b3 yet so no reason to start shifting files around yet. I can wait a while for the AP fix though. I never actually finished Phantom Hourglass, so I figured I'd get round to it to pass the time while I wait for this. At the ice temple now. Worst case scenario is that I finish PH before the AP for this arrives. In which case I simply get round to finishing off a few other games. Still got FFXII Revenant Wings and Suikoden Tierkries to get through, they should kill a few days.

Nice to see the servers handing the pressure too. I was expecting a repeat of the 'Soul Silver release kills server's hamster' incident. Where I tried to check the news and got an error message that simply said 'anyone know any good hamster breeders? The one in our servers is deaded.'


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

downloading this now x)


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 3, 2009)

Try to keep it on topic folks.
uranoob talk, omgpage22 talk, postcount debate, mods close this, etc.. that's off topic.
Also, flamers get warns/suspensions pretty easily in these large threads, so try to be civil or don't act surprised if your posting ability suddenly goes *poof*

Thanks


----------



## Leo Cantus (Dec 3, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> XD mthrnite's on the job!
> Also, I was just wondering, is this a continuation of the other Zelda game for DS?
> I cant rememeber what its called, Hourglass or something i THINK?
> Or is this a different storyline? Cause ive never played the 1st DS one, Will i need to?


It is a sequel of Phantom Hourglass. But you wont need to have played  it.


----------



## imaria (Dec 3, 2009)

So since it got buried as soon as I posted... where WOULD one keep an eye out for a fix, other than this huge topic? Or is this the best I can hope for?


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Hold on. That wasn't your original argument though. Your argument was that I was questioning why GBAtemp would upload a dump release NFO about a game that works or not. If you admit to being an *arrogant little boy*, and apologize, I'll accept it gracefully. Other people may like it, sure. If you're into gimmicks and the like.
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'm done trolling. everyone can relax.



Well if im arrogant i won't apologize, which i don't need to.
Now why you on here? Are you helping with this game being fixed?
Lemme answer, *NO*


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

Well the game does have an good begin! that gives me hope for an fix(I hope it will released soon!)


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And are you, everyone needs to get back on-topic* NOW*

Not working on CycloDS with latest BETA, R4 with latest YSMenu or NO$.


----------



## mrSmiles (Dec 3, 2009)

well i just downloaded this, now its time to wait for a fix, i hope whoever makes it releases it fast.


----------



## SectionX (Dec 3, 2009)

I am tired of the shitty zelda boxarts


----------



## outgum (Dec 3, 2009)

bik75 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. I guess i wont REALLY know the characters, but ill find them out.
So this got released in (U) before in (J), Thats a change? O_O


----------



## zif (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Shiro thanks for sending me the fix! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys if you want the fix you'll need to PM him for it!


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 3, 2009)

lets bomb shiro^^


----------



## cosmiccow (Dec 3, 2009)

I can play it on my R4! No glitches at all!



Spoiler



until I get to the train part


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

zif said:
			
		

> Hey Shiro thanks for sending me the fix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prove it works or gtfo.

and yes, now he will get bombed with a shit load of PM's


----------



## Gullwing (Dec 3, 2009)

mrSmiles said:
			
		

> well i just downloaded this, now its time to wait for a fix, i hope whoever makes it releases it fast.


Oh god I was so terrified by your avi! I'm still shocked!! Nah the AP is going to be released in more than 24 hours


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 3, 2009)

zif said:
			
		

> Hey Shiro thanks for sending me the fix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont u just upload it on mf or something


----------



## Klarkykat (Dec 3, 2009)

zif said:
			
		

> Hey Shiro thanks for sending me the fix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are bullshitting, yes?


----------



## imaria (Dec 3, 2009)

Just a heads up, I've been finding it under release number 4508. (May not be able to play yet, but I figure it's smarter to have now in preparation)


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tottaly agree!

Doesnt work on Ez-Flash V, R4ys auto and AKAIO 1.5(yes this are all my flashcards) I have an feeling its difficlut to explain: a fix will come soon very soon!


----------



## Klarkykat (Dec 3, 2009)

*oops, double post


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Works fine so far on my DSi, Ak2i, AKAIO 1.5


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> Works fine so far on my DSi, Ak2i, AKAIO 1.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> Works fine so far on my DSi, Ak2i, AKAIO 1.5



wait till the train part!


----------



## Rockman 3 (Dec 3, 2009)

please someone send me the link for the fix please


----------



## Klarkykat (Dec 3, 2009)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> Works fine so far on my DSi, Ak2i, AKAIO 1.5



It's fine until there's a cow on the track and you have nothing to tell it to feck off with.


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> MadClaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you suggesting i pm'd him? Well i didnt. -.-


----------



## Rockman 3 (Dec 3, 2009)

and how you get it???


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Klarkykat said:
			
		

> MadClaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best post ever, i love you.

Anyway, still i can't try to help because it hasn't been uploaded on my site yet T_T
I will try once it does


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Klarkykat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^Google took me 10 seconds


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> zif i told you not to tell anyone man!
> 
> whatever. my inbox is full, i'll message everyone the link now cause it contains code that...you know. can't be posted up here.



649 posts of shit.
Prove it.


----------



## Taik (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> zif i told you not to tell anyone man!
> 
> whatever. my inbox is full, i'll message everyone the link now cause it contains code that...you know. can't be posted up here.



Lulz I'm pretty much sure noobs are thinking this is true ^^


----------



## Taik (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please stop faking, it's not even funny and everyone knows you are saying BS so you aren't even going to be "famous"


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote of the day coming from you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tried different save types on NO$, still no luck.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it give you a cyber hard on when u act like that?


----------



## wiifan420 (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro if you have a fix just upload it somewhere else and post the link. Just as long as it isnt hosted here or a link to the game itself all should be ok.


----------



## Klarkykat (Dec 3, 2009)

Stop giving this idiot your attention even.


----------



## synack (Dec 3, 2009)

Work perfectly with Supercard DS onei.
I was able to pass the train without trouble.


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

I see now, you hit the pig-cow and it stops your train, and since the damn horn thing isnt there you're screwed


----------



## wiifan420 (Dec 3, 2009)

As long as you've been a member here you should have seen links to mediafire and such that contained fixes to certain games. Its clear you dont have a fix. Eat a dick and stop saying you do.


----------



## maglat (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> wiifan420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's porn, right?


----------



## Taik (Dec 3, 2009)

synack said:
			
		

> Work perfectly with Supercard DS onei.
> I was able to pass the train without trouble.






Group: Newcomers
Posts: 1
Joined: Today, 07:24 PM
Member No.: 232,478


Yeah you joined like 5 minutes ago this si no fake at all =D


----------



## Rockman 3 (Dec 3, 2009)

is that a code or a program that will fix that rom?


----------



## Leo Cantus (Dec 3, 2009)

Rockman 3 said:
			
		

> is that a code or a program that will fix that rom?


No, not yet...unless that Shiro guy really does have a fix, which I doubt


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Rockman 3 said:
			
		

> is that a code or a program that will fix that rom?



_ITS A .EXE I PROMISE ITS NO VIRUS!_
He is bullshitting, don't listen to the people that have got it working.
The real people who got it working will prove it.


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Spoiler











Yeah look there, You hit that pig-cow and stop, it runs off. D:


----------



## Rockman 3 (Dec 3, 2009)

i believe that he has a fix


----------



## rasputin (Dec 3, 2009)

scds1 clean mode maybe ?


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> zif i told you not to tell anyone man!
> 
> whatever. my inbox is full, i'll message everyone the link now cause it contains code that...you know. can't be posted up here.




is this true shiro.. that you have a fix? or it some evil plan to mess up ur inbox ?


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

MadClaw said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where are the icons for the train controls?


----------



## donelwero (Dec 3, 2009)

Stop posting about that idiot. He doesnt have anything. And he'll end up not giving it to anyone cause we insulted him or something stupid like that.

Just WAIT, you'll know when a fix get released.


----------



## Taik (Dec 3, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> MadClaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...
That's the whole problem they don't appear


----------



## Rockman 3 (Dec 3, 2009)

if you had really a fix tell us the link then


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> MadClaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the problem. There are no icons for the train controls.

Greetz, Tijntje_7

Edit: I need to post earlier xD ^ Taik


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

from all these people saying you need to hit a cow,
I'm just loling at what Nintendo has done. The cow of doom?


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

maglat said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if its porn or a genuine fix.. i will be happy


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Taik said:
			
		

> omnipotentorion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a sprite that's missing.  I'm sure that a AR code could fix it. I doubt Acekard will release a proper patch for at least a month.


----------



## donelwero (Dec 3, 2009)

No, its the AP Cow!!


----------



## Taik (Dec 3, 2009)

-Link ! Look out ! It's the cow of doom !
-Argh I can't find the controls ! We're going to...
-AAAAH !


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Dec 3, 2009)

donelwero said:
			
		

> Stop posting about that idiot. He doesnt have anything. And he'll end up not giving it to anyone cause we insulted him or something stupid like that.
> 
> Just WAIT, you'll know when a fix get released.


shiro is just an attention seeking troll. leave him be


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 3, 2009)

i cant believe the game soo early wow cant wait till ap is been fixed


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

this is so gonna be like 2 numbers that need a change in order to fix this


----------



## blopa (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> from all these people saying you need to hit a cow,
> I'm just loling at what Nintendo has done. The cow of doom?




LOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 3, 2009)

Taik said:
			
		

> -Link ! Look out ! It's the cow of doom !
> -Argh I can't find the controls ! We're going to...
> -AAAAH !



epic final boss


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

this is crazy.. oww for people who bother to read and want to play game: iDeaS works!!


----------



## Rockman 3 (Dec 3, 2009)

if anyone want the rom (working with most flashcards including Acekard 2i except R4] pm me


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2009)

OK, lemme just check if I've got the situation clear in my head. This is how I understand things, please correct me if I'm wrong.

- Game actually works fine. No black screens of death, etc.
- Works until you have to get a cow off the tracks and the AP stops you from doing so.
- Not working on ANY card yet.
- Similar problem to the Chrono Trigger 'infinite loop' AP system.
- Ergo should be fixable with a cheat code the way Chrono Trigger was fixed.

Aren't anti-AP codes Narin's area of expertise? Either way, I should think a code/patch/firmware update will be made available within a day or two. Knowing you lot you'll probably have it fixed sometime tonight. Until then I have plenty to be getting on with.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

what you mean iDeaS works?

also why people telling people to pm them for?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 3, 2009)

WCOD.  White Cow of Death.

Presumably there are various other parts of the game knobbled in a simlar way and this is the only one we've seen because we can't get past it.


----------



## hubbas (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok i've been lurking here for over a year now but i'm not trolling now. when does the game crash? cuz i can see the whistle and whatnot on my m3 perfect.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 3, 2009)

Please don't yell "FIRE!" in a crowded cinema, no matter how funny you think it is.

There isn't a fix yet.

Thanks


----------



## Chaotik (Dec 3, 2009)

*718 User(s) are reading this topic (497 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)*

... seriously, ahah.

Back on topic, it seems Xenophobia is still working on a patch/fix for Might & Magic, so ... i guess we can only expect a fix for Zelda after that.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Dec 3, 2009)

Pirates should just stick to sailing.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> WCOD.  White Cow of Death.
> 
> Presumably there are various other parts of the game knobbled in a simlar way and this is the only one we've seen because we can't get past it.



ZONR - Zelda of no return.
Once you reach a bit where Zelda is at the end, it crashes and your save disappears.
Wild guess.


----------



## Rfire (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> OK, lemme just check if I've got the situation clear in my head. This is how I understand things, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> - Game actually works fine. No black screens of death, etc.



For Supercard CF you get two white screens on boot.


----------



## aaa2 (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a fix promise


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

bullshitter said:
			
		

> There is a virus promise


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> OK, lemme just check if I've got the situation clear in my head. This is how I understand things, please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> - Game actually works fine. No black screens of death, etc.
> - Works until you have to get a cow off the tracks and the AP stops you from doing so.
> ...



The cow is quite irrelevant.  The beginning tutorial on the train requires you have a gear that you can speed up, slow down, and reverse with.  You also have to have a whistle.  The whistle is what you need to use to get the cow off of the track and the gears is what you need to use to reach Zelda in under a certain amount of time.  If you exceed the time limit you have to try again, and again, and again.  The icons for the whistle and train are missing due to the AP.  Quite ingenious Nintendo. Retail purchasers won't even notice the carefully constructed piracy, they'll just blow the whistle happy as a clam, not knowing that sluggish beast is holding up our show in the flashcart scene. 

I project a fix by tomorrow.


----------



## errtu (Dec 3, 2009)

Rfire said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same with m3 real, you get stuck where it says nintendo and this is all nintendo's property btch!


----------



## playallday (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> There is a fix promise








Off topic: Wow, the server is doing really well!  I thought it would have crashed by now.  4500 users without crashing must be a record!


----------



## hubbas (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok i'm at Castle Town now, when does the game freeze and when is it that you don't see the interface? plz answer! im runing this game on m3 perfect SD with GW 36a and FW 35. thx


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

hubbas said:
			
		

> Ok i'm at Castle Town now, when does the game freeze and when is it that you don't see the interface? plz answer! im runing this game on m3 perfect SD with GW 36a and FW 35. thx



Train tutorial.


----------



## aaa2 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here there is the fix :
http://rapidshare.com/files/315838400/fix.rar.html


----------



## errtu (Dec 3, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ur so right man, the whole intro sounds like it was made for anti piracy reasons


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> Here there is the virus :
> ---------


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> Here there is the fix :
> http://rapidshare.com/files/315838400/fix.rar.html



IGNORE THIS


----------



## Blazekid3 (Dec 3, 2009)

thnx man


----------



## _Burai_ (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> Here there is the fix :
> http://rapidshare.com/files/315838400/fix.rar.html



D: Is this a virus?


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

im not gona lie, it works on my M3 REAL, untill the train. as soon as i board, it blacks out. both screens dud, until i reboot!


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

_Burai_ said:
			
		

> aaa2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's just a shitty bmp


----------



## alidsl (Dec 3, 2009)

Is the "fix" an *.exe?


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> Here there is the fix :
> http://rapidshare.com/files/315838400/fix.rar.html



Everyone's a fucking comedian.


----------



## MadClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

NEVERMIND IM AN IDIOT LOL~


----------



## Prof. 9 (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> Here there is the fix :
> http://rapidshare.com/files/315838400/fix.rar.htmlUpload it elsewhere, Rapidshit sucks.QUOTEError
> You want to download the following file:
> 
> ...


----------



## _Burai_ (Dec 3, 2009)

*waits for a non virus fix*


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Is the "fix" an *.exe?



_THIS_IT_THE_ZELDA_FIX_NOT_A_VIRUS.EXE_


----------



## GTAMAN1 (Dec 3, 2009)

word of advive; the arm7 wont do nothing, just tryed it. edited the code series nothing. ysmenu has same error.
need to add to serveral of the patches to start. will make one for soon, should be done.
started a patch,but i have to admit, its just getting this one fixed, there may be more problems later in the game.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> Here there is the fix :
> http://rapidshare.com/files/315838400/fix.rar.html




can only download by becoming a premium user on rapidshare


----------



## aaa2 (Dec 3, 2009)

I will reupload my fix from rapidshare to imageshack


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> aaa2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can someone upload to another site?


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Ive been on this thread all bloody day. since i think the 4th or 5th page

anyway i downloaded this SO CALLED FIX. just beacuse i'm loosing faith.

and it turns out to be a .bmp file. with the words

'U just have to find that fix'

Well done jack the lad. ur a real twat


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

i tried to download i now ive exceeded the account


----------



## kirbyy (Dec 3, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can't believe people are falling for this


----------



## alidsl (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I see *downloads* 

ah I see *runs*

ah I see *gets Pwned*


----------



## GTAMAN1 (Dec 3, 2009)

got it. must be a non save patch, using the dslazy patching...hmmm


----------



## Trademark3001 (Dec 3, 2009)

802 User(s) are reading this topic (558 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users) god help us!

*Posts merged*

802 User(s) are reading this topic (558 Guests and 9 Anonymous Users) god help us!


----------



## aaa2 (Dec 3, 2009)

here finally the fix reuploaded to imageshack enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[img=http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5392/fixb.th.png]


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

its not even falling for it, i didnt belive it, but it was worth a try, the file that i unpacked wasnt an .exe so i guessed what the hell. ill have a look

so bloody bored neway


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

kirbyy said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it's fake? (I haven't been here much today so I am not very up to date


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Dec 3, 2009)

I've just played the game for almost 1 hour (using DeSmuMe) and i think it's great. I was curious about the train thing but the game is just so good you don't even think about it. 

Spirit Tracks is better than Phantom Hourglass of what i've seen the past hour. I'm gonna buy this game - no doubt!


----------



## _Burai_ (Dec 3, 2009)

Man, What is this? the 5th so called fix?


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah he's right and this game takes place 100 years after PH


----------



## kirbyy (Dec 3, 2009)

fake with capital F


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> here finally the fix reuploaded to imageshack enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



failed at MSpaint


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

DONT listen to these fake fixture. F... FAKE


----------



## GTAMAN1 (Dec 3, 2009)

goddamit if you dont realise its fake then u should be banned.

ok i've figure  that its gonna take more hours than i thought
i think i'll leave the fix to someone else, i havet the time


----------



## aaa2 (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> aaa2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Failed at finding a fix


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> aaa2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really how fail can you be?


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> Failed at finding a fix



failed at thinking there is a fix yet.

-ANYWAY, its still not on my rom site ):


----------



## T-hug (Dec 3, 2009)

Anymore spam posts guys and the thread will be locked until a fix is released.
This goes for any other Zelda ST related threads too.


----------



## Blazekid3 (Dec 3, 2009)

i can answer for him HE IS BIG FAIL!!


----------



## _Burai_ (Dec 3, 2009)

Geez.. Guess I gotta wait for it to come out


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

GTAMAN1 said:
			
		

> goddamit if you dont realise its fake then u should be banned.
> 
> ok i've figure  that its gonna take more hours than i thought
> i think i'll leave the fix to someone else, i havet the time


Well now I know it's fake, excuse me that I haven't been here all day to not magically know what's going on.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

now thats a real fail


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Should have just uploaded the rom when the fix was already established. I've been on and off here since 11:30 and I think I'm wasting time.  Such an exciting game though.  I am captivated by the intro sequence alone.  I have been a die hard Zelda fan since that golden cartridge on NES and fell really hard for Zelda with OOT.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> Anymore spam posts guys and the thread will be locked until a fix is released.
> This goes for any other Zelda ST related threads too.


maybe that's the best option for a so called ''fix''


----------



## aaa2 (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> aaa2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Failed at realizing that i dont even care if there is a fix because zelda suxx(because of no oldschool controls) anyways and these threads about finding fixes are just too much fun i always really look forward to such threads. i remember how in this forum people realized mario galaxy is ur mr gay it was a ton of fun. I really enjoy these times


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> aaa2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google: The_Legend_of_Zelda_Spirit_Tracks_USA_READNFO_NDS-XPA


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome, this is probably going to be my favorite DS game of 2009.
But I can still wait, so no hurry with the fix.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn it. For a moment there I almost thought there might have been a genuine fix. Turns out the whole idea was faker than a supermodel's tits. * bangs head against wall *

But seriously. It's a sorry comment on society that people are going out of their way to create stuff like this with the sole intention of being total A-holes to everyone. 

Well, whatever. Back to Phantom Hourglass while I wait for fix news that's not just a troll looking for attention.


----------



## zif (Dec 3, 2009)

well it took some searching but i found my camera. i made sure to get it real close so you could see the overlays






i bet whoever suspended shiro feels like a real heel now


----------



## aaa2 (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Damn it. For a moment there I almost thought there might have been a genuine fix. Turns out the whole idea was faker than a supermodel's tits. * bangs head against wall *
> 
> But seriously. It's a sorry comment on society that people are going out of their way to create stuff like this with the sole intention of being total A-holes to everyone.
> 
> Well, whatever. Back to Phantom Hourglass while I wait for fix news that's not just a troll looking for attention.


The game suxx i dont even care about any fix i just love the atmosphere and the wiat for a fix i wont even play the game since there is no classic controls. anyway its fun


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

zif said:
			
		

> well it took some searching but i found my camera. i made sure to get it real close so you could see the overlays
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So be a hero and put the fix up.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

zif said:
			
		

> well it took some searching but i found my camera. i made sure to get it real close so you could see the overlays
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you're asking for the same treatment.  That pic has some obvious flaws, such as not encompassing the entire screen and DS.  I'm not that blind, I can see quite clearly if the icons are there on a standard screen shot.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

Logan said:
			
		

> zif said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, maybe you wil become famous?


----------



## errtu (Dec 3, 2009)

aaa2 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaa3 he does have  point though, this is fun


----------



## Flemeth (Dec 3, 2009)

Here it is
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9SW9WA1G


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

please stop posting fakes


----------



## Sjaz (Dec 3, 2009)

Flemeth said:
			
		

> Here it is
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9SW9WA1G



Lol, like I'd believe someone with 1 post... Ha. 

Really, stop the spamming, wait for a proper fix and then enjoy the game... untill that time, be quiet.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Flemeth said:
			
		

> Here it is
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9SW9WA1G



Quit being a d-bag.  The mods are going to lock this topic if you keep posting crap.


----------



## errtu (Dec 3, 2009)

does this help?

anti piracy code:

520BC68C EBFF20C7
020BC68C E1A00000
D2000000 00000000


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like to be loyal to my site thanks.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> omnipotentorion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

errtu said:
			
		

> does this help?
> 
> anti piracy code:
> 
> ...



What would this do, if anything?


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

errtu said:
			
		

> does this help?
> 
> anti piracy code:
> 
> ...



Not without a Game ID


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> errtu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm no coder, but it's PROBABLY an AP fix.  Not sure if it works though.  I'll test it once I find the download of the file.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2009)

Is that code even remotely genuine? I'd rather avoid wasting my night swapping files on and off my memory card to test bogus cheat codes for someone else's amusement.


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

errtu said:
			
		

> does this help?
> 
> anti piracy code:
> 
> ...



Taken from GBATemp Cheat forum.

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1216

j00 fail


----------



## errtu (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> errtu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, for you? probably nothing. for someone who knows how to manipulate it, mayb a lot. or jack squat


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just from the beginning before the train made me want this very badly,the animations feel a lot smoother then the first one,and the birds on the ground make it feel more "alive" then the previous game. This is gonna be great once it gets its fix,the environment while on the train looks better in my opinion,you can see beaches and trees and animals and also turn the camera smoothly your pretty much done for when you get to the first pig on the tracks and they tell you to blow your whistle. But anyways,this was the ultimate teaser,I got to run away from bees,scare birds,lift rocks,talk to citizens,go in a house and ride the train till the anti-piracy pig. Good luck on the fix you guys,I will gladly wait. Thanks for the dump if you are reading this.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Dec 3, 2009)

Meh, I'll buy this if I can get the money for it.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Just from the beginning before the train made me want this very badly,the animations feel a lot smoother then the first one,and the birds on the ground make it feel more "alive" then the previous game. This is gonna be great once it gets its fix,the environment while on the train looks better in my opinion,you can see beaches and trees and animals and also turn the camera smoothly your pretty much done for when you get to the first pig on the tracks and they tell you to blow your whistle. But anyways,this was the ultimate teaser,I got to run away from bees,scare birds,lift rocks,talk to citizens,go in a house and ride the train till the anti-piracy pig. Good luck on the fix you guys,I will gladly wait. Thanks for the dump if you are reading this.



Quite the eye for detail you have there.


----------



## zif (Dec 3, 2009)

my bad


----------



## redsmas (Dec 3, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Just from the beginning before the train made me want this very badly,the animations feel a lot smoother then the first one,and the birds on the ground make it feel more "alive" then the previous game. This is gonna be great once it gets its fix,the environment while on the train looks better in my opinion,you can see beaches and trees and animals and also turn the camera smoothly your pretty much done for when you get to the first pig on the tracks and they tell you to blow your whistle. But anyways,this was the ultimate teaser,I got to run away from bees,scare birds,lift rocks,talk to citizens,go in a house and ride the train till the anti-piracy pig. Good luck on the fix you guys,I will gladly wait. Thanks for the dump if you are reading this.


I am making one unsensible post to say this
The only sensible on topic post is the one in the quote, every other one was un helpfull or pointless. can an admin please lock the thread so it does not get out of controll


----------



## Blazekid3 (Dec 3, 2009)

i found the fixed rom from a site


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

Blazekid3 said:
			
		

> i found the fixed rom from a site



it still does not fix the missing train controls


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Blazekid3 said:
			
		

> i found the fixed rom from a site



i wish u fuckin did, my eyes r fuckin bleeding now


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2009)

WTF?

Out of sheer boredom I gave that code a whirl on my Cyclo. Now I can't move. Great work. It may well bypass the anti-piracy pig, but since I can't walk I'll never find out. End result? FAIL OF EPIC PROPORTIONS.

BTW, the game doesn't save on Cyclo firmware 1.56 beta 3. It always creates a new save file when I start the game up. Looks like more AP. Great.


----------



## Wankare (Dec 3, 2009)

n00b Spam is a Great Way of entertainment ! HELL IT IS


----------



## Absynthe (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> WTF?
> 
> Out of sheer boredom I gave that code a whirl on my Cyclo. Now I can't move. Great work. It may well bypass the anti-piracy pig, but since I can't walk I'll never find out. End result? FAIL OF EPIC PROPORTIONS.
> 
> ...


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> WTF?
> 
> Out of sheer boredom I gave that code a whirl on my Cyclo. Now I can't move. Great work. It may well bypass the anti-piracy pig, but since I can't walk I'll never find out. End result? FAIL OF EPIC PROPORTIONS.
> 
> BTW, the game doesn't save on Cyclo firmware 1.56 beta 3. It always creates a new save file when I start the game up. Looks like more AP. Great.


I can confirm that the game does not save on CycloDS Evo Firmware 1.56 beta 4 + the train controls are missing


----------



## redsmas (Dec 3, 2009)

I just want to make one final useless post
*WHY DO PEOPLE IGNORE MY POSTS*


----------



## errtu (Dec 3, 2009)

it seems it's gonna take a while. for the guy with bleeding eyes. just calm down man and wait a couple of days cause right now it doesnt look like tis gonna be fixed anytime soon


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, what? Beta 4? When did that happen? Anything added worthy of note?


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze, it was updated yesterday m8. not much.. a couple game fixes and some other bits n bobs. They say a huge release is gonna come from them very soon. but they keeping it secret what the huge release is


----------



## Burgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey guys.

I am using NO$Zoomer.

The game WORKS and it LETS YOU GET PAST THE FIRST TRAIN RIDE. The train controls were visible. The game runs at kind of an odd speed for me but maybe I haven't configured all the settings the best way yet. I took the first train and now am at [spoiler second location in the game]

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beta 4 was released yesterday , nothing big some fixes + a new bug introduced with screen brightness setting disabled from the main cyclo menu ...


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgers said:
			
		

> Hey guys.
> 
> I am using NO$Zoomer.
> 
> ...



we know.


----------



## Klarkykat (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgers said:
			
		

> Hey guys.
> 
> I am using NO$Zoomer.
> 
> ...



Time to leave this thread before i ruin this game for myself entirely.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgers said:
			
		

> Hey guys.
> 
> I am using NO$Zoomer.
> 
> ...



That would only help if you can tell us what your settings are so please post them or pm me with em


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Thread saying all the settings
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194436

It was up like an hour ago...


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Burgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a crazy idea.  If no$zoomer works past the first train ride, then why not upload a save file at the nearest save point and maybe we can use it on the flash carts?  At least giving us a little more game play until a fix is out?

Maybe I'll try it for myself, what settings are you using for no$zoomer?


----------



## Kiriashi (Dec 3, 2009)

[Note: There is no point in calling me a "noob". I am fully aware of my lack of intelligence on what I'm about to ask; why else would I be asking?]

Sorry for the stupid question, but how do I download this? Or rather, what is this? Has a ROM been released? And if so, what exactly is this AP? Does it prevent playability?


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194436
why don't you do it yourself, because the rom isnt up on my site yet.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think you could save on the flashcard correctly after doing that though, there is saving problems afaik.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2009)

people don't read do they? everyone is an illiterate these days .. i posted a fix for iDeaS alsoo and no$ is since first three pages known


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> people don't read do they? everyone is an illiterate these days .. i posted a fix for iDeaS alsoo and no$ is since first three pages known



I know you posted, and some other people posted too.
People are just damned lazy to use no$


----------



## Kiriashi (Dec 3, 2009)

[Note: There is no point in calling me a "noob". I am fully aware of my lack of intelligence on what I'm about to ask; why else would I be asking?]

Sorry for the stupid question, but how do I download this? Or rather, what is this? Has a ROM been released? And if so, what exactly is this AP? Does it prevent playability?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 3, 2009)

Im glad to see this, i just wish ninty would STOP PUTTING IN AP! seriously it stops us for a couple of days, tops but its pointless.

- VV


----------



## Burgers (Dec 3, 2009)

As for settings I have EX0 enabled. The rest of the stuff is pretty much irrelevant I suppose. I'm at 2x, no filters. There's some interesting graphical glitches but nothing bad. The game took like 2 minutes to create the initial save file though.

I didn't realize, I guess people who can't see train controls are ones who are trying to run it on a real DS?

Sorry, thought I had discovered something. But good luck everyone!


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> omnipotentorion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us updated that it isn't on *your* site every post, there is more than one ROM site you know, you moan at everyone else for being lazy you're not exactly setting a good example.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Im glad to see this, i just wish ninty would STOP PUTTING IN AP! seriously it stops us for a couple of days, tops but its pointless.
> 
> - VV



Well they put it in because they think they will stop us from playing it, yet it fails.
Though this is looking like a tough one to fix


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kiriashi said:
			
		

> [Note: There is no point in calling me a "noob". I am fully aware of my lack of intelligence on what I'm about to ask; why else would I be asking?]
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question, but how do I download this? Or rather, what is this? Has a ROM been released? And if so, what exactly is this AP? Does it prevent playability?



AP means 'anti piracy' a.k.a. people who don't buy the game will have to wait for a fix. Nintendo has made this anti piracy to slow down piracy and to convince people to buy the game.
A rom has been released. It is illegal on GBAtemp to submit those sites the only thing i could do for you is: www.google.nl search for the rom.
So ap means you can't play the game until (a) hacker(s) have found a solution to the problem.

Hope this helps.

Greetz, Tijntje_7


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kiriashi said:
			
		

> [Note: There is no point in calling me a "noob". I am fully aware of my lack of intelligence on what I'm about to ask; why else would I be asking?]
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question, but how do I download this? Or rather, what is this? Has a ROM been released? And if so, what exactly is this AP? Does it prevent playability?



You have 55 posts on here yet you don't know gbatemp doesn't host roms or allow any links to them?


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Thanks for keeping us updated that it isn't on *your* site every post, there is more than one ROM site you know, you moan at everyone else for being lazy you're not exactly setting a good example.



I don't like to use other sites, actually i don't know any other sites because i have always used the same one.
Why should i use different sites when it will be put up on this one anyway? I'm not in a rush to play this game nor i'm i to fix or find a fix.


----------



## Law (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then stop shit posting in the fucking thread.


----------



## Mid123 (Dec 3, 2009)

lol.Look at the amount of people reading this thread


----------



## JPnintendo (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello, here--> http://www.mediafire.com/?yobm4mqhmgi a save data, this is after de train problem, it works on R4, TTDS, you can play about 30 minutes, then you will need to use the train and the problem of the controls apears again xDD but 30 minutes are 30 minutes =D


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 3, 2009)

no$zoomer scares me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So much JAPANESE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can anyone give me a hand?


----------



## Kiriashi (Dec 3, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Kiriashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Tijntje_7.

One more question, why would I want to download it if I can't play anything on it at all? I'm going to buy the game anyways, so it's no big deal.


----------



## recoomeboom (Dec 3, 2009)

wouldn't it benefit everyone for this thread to be locked? that way I wouldn't have to scroll through 100000 crappy spam posts to know when a fix is out, i'd just be able to look and see that the thread is unlocked so it must be. there's really nothing to discuss yet so there is no reason for the thread to be open. its not like anyone is actually talking about gameplay...


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

JPnintendo said:
			
		

> Hello, here--> http://www.mediafire.com/?yobm4mqhmgi a save data, this is after de train problem, it works on R4, TTDS, you can play about 30 minutes, then you will need to use the train and the problem of the controls apears again xDD but 30 minutes are 30 minutes =D



=D thanks! holy crap this is working for me!


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> people don't read do they? everyone is an illiterate these days .. i posted a fix for iDeaS alsoo and no$ is since first three pages known




whats iDeaS ?


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Veristical Blaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



an nds emulator for the pc


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 3, 2009)

Is anyone else except me having it lock up / crash right at the start with no$GBA and an R4?

No$GBA says Data Could Not Be Read and the DS screen just freezes up right at the start.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

salamai said:
			
		

> Is anyone else except me having it lock up / crash right at the start with no$GBA and an R4?
> 
> No$GBA says Data Could Not Be Read and the DS screen just freezes up right at the start.



Have you used the settings on this thread?
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194436


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Kiriashi said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the moment it is kinda useless to download the rom. However, you can walk around and view the title screen and some other tiny eeny meeny fun bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But when the fix is released the rom will be playable. Just as it was an original game car(d/t? like flashcarT?)

Greetz, Tijntje_7


----------



## BearClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> 588 User(s) are reading this topic (401 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> Lol....
> Guests, Sign up nooooobs!
> In all honesty, im not really excited, its worth a play though...
> I still prefer the N64 Zeldas, They were the best.



i signed up... now what? .D 
jk it usually takes 2-6 days for the patches to answer all the coming noobish questions


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Aeon said:
			
		

> JPnintendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe this will work for longer on different cards. Maybe on some cards.. it will work fine past that part

then again, some say it dont save on their card..maybe it will post the cow of death


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks but what about the R4, any way to fix it from freezing up there? I'd rather play it on the DS.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Im glad to see this, i just wish ninty would STOP PUTTING IN AP! seriously it stops us for a couple of days, tops but its pointless.
> 
> - VV



^THIS^

What's the longest it's ever taken us to bypass AP? Two weeks on M+L BIS? Maybe COP The Recruit? We got them both working in the end. AP is a thorn in our collective balls, but it's never gonna stop us, I reckon. As said in another topic, 'what is added by man can be removed by man'. Which pretty much nails it. Anything they can do, we can undo. 

Well, I'm bored of waiting around for the fix. Think I'll go play Tetris for a while. Beat my high score the other day on the gameboy version. New high score is 96,240. Is that good?


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Aeon said:
			
		

> JPnintendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well very good, glad to see my idea has worked!


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

salamai said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There isn't a way to play the game on your NDS yet


----------



## BearClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

716 User(s) are reading this topic (469 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)

and the guests are dropping maybe the noobish army is retreating?


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 3, 2009)

Holy Crap over 700 people reading this topic and already fourty pages!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure we can undo it, but the longer it takes to get cracked by us, the more frustrated some people become and then they just say fuck it, and go buy the game.
And that is why Nintendo does it.
Also, loads of flashcards noobs that don't visit GBAtemp, and try this game, will just not find an easy and understandable solution.
And so they will also buy the game.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not even until the train controls part?


----------



## Gullwing (Dec 3, 2009)

Yay!!! 40 pages mainly of Crap and SPAM!!! Yay!!!


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 3, 2009)

BearClaw said:
			
		

> 716 User(s) are reading this topic (469 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 
> and the guests are dropping maybe the noobish army is retreating?


I don't think it is retreating as I can see you are still here , lol ...


----------



## BearClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Yay!!! 40 pages mainly of Crap and SPAM!!! Yay!!!


i second that with more spam! yey!


----------



## JPnintendo (Dec 3, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use this, Kernel... 
http://www.mediafire.com/?woyewmzlomd (on original R4 only..)
and with the "30 minutes save" you can play for 30 minutes xDDD here the save data---> http://www.mediafire.com/?yobm4mqhmgi
Cheers!


----------



## BearClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> BearClaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that hurt way in here man


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 3, 2009)

BearClaw said:
			
		

> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just kidding, sorry,  I am feeling bad waiting for this fix to come out ...


----------



## Yusuky (Dec 3, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There's is also a second factor:

If u cant win over them, win them by weariness.

at least, i kind of think that they hope it happens.


----------



## ninchya (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL finally out with massive ap probaly.

Here comes the massive noobs spam replys (weres the ap patch!!!!!!)!!!!!!!!
Its gonna be OVER 9000!!!!!


----------



## fba (Dec 3, 2009)

i tried it this afternoon on emulator!!! was working fine - even the train controls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the greedy ones may try this as long as ap is not cracked


----------



## BearClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

ninchya said:
			
		

> LOL finally out with massive ap probaly.
> 
> Here comes the massive noobs spam replys (weres the ap patch!!!!!!)!!!!!!!!
> Its gonna be OVER 9000!!!!!



cover! why cant people just read the NFO or just... google it?(google is your friend... i am NOT!)


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

oke gbatemp is slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again! only because that Fucking ninty gives an ap to this game!(its an good game oke)


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ninchia we hate spam here!1!!one!1elevenone!! etc... this topic is made to discuss zelda spirit tracks. Not to discuss the amount of spam we will get.

On-topic. I'll check if multiplay is possible with the non-fixed rom.


----------



## BlackDave (Dec 3, 2009)

**glasses' lenses shatters, Laptop Screen rips in half, DSi fall appart, M3i Zero Explode, Phone turns on and rings an unstoppable siren**

The Game has been released O_O


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

calm down black dave... it dont work yet.. well does for like a few minutes ...


----------



## zumbertinho (Dec 3, 2009)

How about... no-register day when there is a big release? It would prevent a lot of the spam here and in other boards as well...
I mean, I registered to do this post, but totally unrelated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





By the way, anyone here knows if an AP cheat code will be able to fix this? Or it will be like a patch?


----------



## NBA Mj (Dec 3, 2009)

Its working fine on R4 using YSmenu
I think it has the same problem as M&L.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 3, 2009)

zumbertinho said:
			
		

> How about... no-register day when there is a big release? It would prevent a lot of the spam here and in other boards as well...
> I mean, I registered to do this post, but totally unrelated
> 
> 
> ...


Both would work, like in Grand Theft Auto: ChinaTown Wars.


----------



## metal01 (Dec 3, 2009)

zumbertinho said:
			
		

> How about... no-register day when there is a big release? It would prevent a lot of the spam here and in other boards as well...
> I mean, I registered to do this post, but totally unrelated
> 
> 
> ...




If we new I'm sure we'd have a fix for it already.


----------



## bluenose2 (Dec 3, 2009)

having probs with extracting rom help


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

zumbertinho said:
			
		

> How about... no-register day when there is a big release? It would prevent a lot of the spam here and in other boards as well...
> I mean, I registered to do this post, but totally unrelated
> 
> 
> ...


Days like today is where we get members, not all new members are idiots you know and it would be unfair to restrict anyone.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Update: Multiplayer does not work with my rom on using r4, downloading to my dsi.
Looking for software available for download... 5 minutes later it remains the same.

Greetz, Tijntje_7


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2009)

bluenose2 said:
			
		

> having probs with extracting rom help



Redownload from another site and learn how to extract something if you don't know what it is.


----------



## Social0 (Dec 3, 2009)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Update: Multiplayer does not work with my rom on using r4, downloading to my dsi.
> Looking for software available for download... 5 minutes later it remains the same.
> 
> Greetz, Tijntje_7



pleaaaase stop posting your name under your posts, we see it on the left side, it's a forum, not an email!


----------



## bluenose2 (Dec 3, 2009)

i no how to extract just keep getting errors with this file tried 2 diffrent downloads keeps telling me to extract previous volume


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

bluenose2 said:
			
		

> i no how to extract just keep getting errors with this file tried 2 diffrent downloads keeps telling me to extract previous volume


Well then, do as it says.


----------



## |HeLL| (Dec 3, 2009)

only leaving a post here ..... i dont care about fixes and patches ..... i recommend .....




patience ........


----------



## zumbertinho (Dec 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> zumbertinho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand how you feel, but really... just getting new members for the sake of it? Probably most of the people will just ask for a fix and never use their accounts again. If there's a threat to lock the topic just because of spamming then there really is a problem going on here.
I'm not saying restricting is the answer, just saying that's something to think about... maybe not on this topic though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry for the offtopic


----------



## Elritha (Dec 3, 2009)

Woah, wasn't expecting this to be out for another few days.

Over 800 people viewing this topic. Why hasn't GBATemp crashed yet?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry social i don't really have a reason to do so. I'll stop, there where more peoples who complained (lol? wth is the problem)
ah well.

Why were lots of people complaining about this game having a train?
Tloz could use some improvement, changes. Some will like them, some won't.
I don't have a problem with the improvements. It seems fun actually battling on a train followed by a giant cave creeper one eyed monster thing. A train seems fun, changes have my permission Nintendo knows what they're doing.
Point set, time for me to go today.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Over 800 people viewing this topic. Why hasn't GBATemp crashed yet?


Our ads have made it possible to afford good servers.


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 3, 2009)

have PM'd you the link i used mate, extracts fine!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Why hasn't GBATemp crashed yet?



Costello upgraded the servers not too long ago since we switched to ads. The site has been able to handle a lot more and has been overall faster since then.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 3, 2009)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Update: Multiplayer does not work with my rom on using r4, downloading to my dsi.
> Looking for software available for download... 5 minutes later it remains the same.
> 
> Greetz, Tijntje_7




Hey, how exactly do you get it to play on the R4? It freezes up for me right at the start with the Nintendo logo (no$GBA says Data Could Not Be Loaded at that point).

Tried every rom currently available.


----------



## redsmas (Dec 3, 2009)

813 User(s) are reading this topic (576 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
so many guests


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never thought I would say this but Thanks Goodness for the ads


----------



## Linkrlz (Dec 3, 2009)

It works fine so far on the Acekard2i up to the part where you ride the train. When you start it it seems a ^ and v icon are missing along with the train whistle. Without those you'll crash into a cow without being able to move again xD


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey guests/noobs:  Did you know that clicking on any of the ad links five times will take you to a ROM site where you can download this?


----------



## zumbertinho (Dec 3, 2009)

salamai said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use YSMenu
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=97615


----------



## Taik (Dec 3, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hey guests/noobs:  Did you know that clicking on any of the ad links five times will take you to a ROM site where you can download this?



I lol'ed realllyyy hard XD


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

salamai said:
			
		

> tijntje_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea, maybe i was lucky. All i can tell you is that i used YSmenu.
And found the rom on google.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 3, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Costello upgraded the servers not too long ago since we switched to ads. The site has been able to handle a lot more and has been overall faster since then.



Good to hear. Gone are the days the server would collapse on itself whenever some big release was announced (hopefully).


----------



## Langin (Dec 3, 2009)

Linkrlz said:
			
		

> It works fine so far on the Acekard2i up to the part where you ride the train. When you start it it seems a ^ and v icon are missing along with the train whistle. Without those you'll crash into a cow without being able to move again xD



yup again an useless post... thats the problem on al flashcards!


----------



## BearClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Linkrlz said:
			
		

> It works fine so far on the Acekard2i up to the part where you ride the train. When you start it it seems a ^ and v icon are missing along with the train whistle. Without those you'll crash into a cow without being able to move again xD



... we know ... but yorue post nr 30 with just that thing to say (except the cow) so here... a cookie... anymore that want to post exactly the same stuff again? feel free to use ctrl+c and ctrl+v instead of typing it.. saves a lot of typing strains


----------



## Gullwing (Dec 3, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hey guests/noobs:  Did you know that clicking on any of the ad links five times will take you to a ROM site where you can download this?


Hahahaha I adore you man!


----------



## blindmessiah (Dec 3, 2009)

salamai said:
			
		

> Hey, how exactly do you get it to play on the R4? It freezes up for me right at the start with the Nintendo logo (no$GBA says Data Could Not Be Loaded at that point).
> 
> Tried every rom currently available.


It works with no freezes on original R4 1.18 firmware.
On no$GBA you need to change save option to 512kb but you cant control train either.


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 3, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hey guests/noobs:  Did you know that clicking on any of the ad links five times will take you to a ROM site where you can download this?


Looks like you tried that already , now what happens if you click six times ? I know , this will take you to the PATCH site where you can get the ROM downloaded earlier fixed ...


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 3, 2009)

zelda


----------



## Taik (Dec 3, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You also get 10 bucks if you click fast enough !
GBAtemp's gonna be rich XD


----------



## BearClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and by typing your creditcard number and code here will give you a free lifetime of roms.. just for you! 

and demon best thing i have heard for ages mate


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, I'm a long time poster and even I didn't know that.

Let me do that post haste!

The card is in the name of Donato S. Delbango III - 9917 5555 189... wait a minute!

(Crap, I wake up and already 49 pages?  You guys are slacking off)


----------



## Taik (Dec 3, 2009)

"my inbox actually is full now because of all the messages sent to me LMAO

i sent everyone a virus back...stupid nubs "

WTF Shiro just sent this to me -__-" I didn't even ask anything XD


----------



## Elritha (Dec 3, 2009)

More then likely it only counts the first click and is ip based for the ads. But hey, if people want to pass the time away while waiting, then by all means.


----------



## BlackDave (Dec 3, 2009)

every time i switch between a page, there a new page being added to the thread xD


----------



## BearClaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm a long time poster and even I didn't know that.
> 
> Let me do that post haste!
> 
> ...



lol it was too much offtopic mate so it got deleted but seriosly does this site paid get paid by een ads or by number of times people have clicked ads?


----------



## zumbertinho (Dec 3, 2009)

blindmessiah said:
			
		

> salamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? The firmware here is 1.18 and it hangs on the normal menu, only works on YSMenu...


----------



## BlackDave (Dec 3, 2009)

My m3i zero doesn't go past the nintendo logo screen so I'll just be patient, or actually buy the game (Zelda is my only exception)


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Guess I'll just play Phantom Hourglass until this gets released or a patch is available.


----------



## Lucleonhart (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey there.
The nfo says that they are working on a fix... and mentions that they are working on a fix for Might and Magic... well, that one is out!

"Might_and_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA"

So.. Zelda next. Have fun spamming here... ^^


----------



## nande (Dec 3, 2009)

zumbertinho said:
			
		

> blindmessiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turn off the soft-reset function...


----------



## BlackDave (Dec 3, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> Guess I'll just play Phantom Hourglass until this gets released or a patch is available.



um wanna play echoes of time or somethin to pass time?


----------



## Inunah (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm glad this game is dumped now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm putting it on my DS Right away. Sure, you say it has AP but I don't believe in AP. I just believe in game dumps that aren't as good as they could be and require AR codes or patches to fix because noone happens to dump the versions that don't require AR or patches.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

My girlfriend keeps saying" what the hell is Spirit Tracks?"  Then she sees Link on the train with Zelda's spirit floating alongside, and she says "that is so gay".  I laughed so hard, because I guess it is kind of gay.  However the game is going to kick ass when we get a AP fix.

*Posts merged*



			
				BlackDave said:
			
		

> omnipotentorion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have Echoes of Time


----------



## metal01 (Dec 3, 2009)

I've played up to the train and smashed into the stupid cow, wow where does this sound familiar, and I already like it better than PH.


----------



## blindmessiah (Dec 3, 2009)

zumbertinho said:
			
		

> Really? The firmware here is 1.18 and it hangs on the normal menu, only works on YSMenu...


Yeap I dont using YSMenu and I have last version of official firmware(1.18).


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Dec 3, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> My girlfriend keeps saying" what the hell is Spirit Tracks?"  Then she sees Link on the train with Zelda's spirit floating alongside, and she says "that is so gay".  I laughed so hard, because I guess it is kind of gay.  However the game is going to kick ass when we get a AP fix.



It's not even remotely gay. It's a male and female. Where is the gayness there?


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Everyone is going wayyy off topic now.
Way to play on your NDS
Use No$ when your on the train bit,
convert .sav play on your NDS when it gets back to a train bit
use no$ to get pass it

and so on.


----------



## BlackDave (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I was surprised when i learned about zelda (or pirate girl whateverhernameis....) was gonna be kidnapped (oh Peach!) but still be present....as a ghost....

**c'mon link i can't look this pale for ever!**
**Link I'm so skinny you can see through me! hurry up and save me!**
**Link does this phantom armor make me look fat?**

**link link link link link** @[email protected]

Edit: how did i end up in page 45????


----------



## Zeroneo (Dec 3, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> My girlfriend keeps saying" what the hell is Spirit Tracks?"  Then she sees Link on the train with Zelda's spirit floating alongside, and she says "that is so gay".  I laughed so hard, because I guess it is kind of gay.  However the game is going to kick ass when we get a AP fix.



How the hell is this gay? I mean she could say lame but gay makes no sense.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Lucleonhart said:
			
		

> Hey there.
> The nfo says that they are working on a fix... and mentions that they are working on a fix for Might and Magic... well, that one is out!
> 
> "Might_and_Magic_Clash_of_Heroes_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA"
> ...




i was about to say the same thing.
thanks XPA!!
just zelda and there will be a lot of happy peeps about...and then there will be silence.
Cant find the fix for might and magic anywhere tho


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

If there is a fix there is no point posting that fact unless you have a url which will defiantly work.
Any way has any one got a fix?


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Dec 3, 2009)

I think I'm just gonna go beat Phantom Hourglass while we wait for the fix.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

i completed ph alreADY


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah boi!, me too, sound like a plan!


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

hey im a member now yay


----------



## KyuubiNarut0 (Dec 3, 2009)

jacksprat1990 said:
			
		

> omnipotentorion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe princess zelda is just a male in disguise? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
You never know if Link has some gay feelings deep inside his heart xD

I hope the AP fix is coming soon, if not, I got all the time to wait.
In fact, the game isn't even out 'officially'.


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> i completed ph alreADY



So have overs, they are just going to play it while they wait


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

i was just boasting


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Is there like a Xenophobia website or someone I can contact?
I joined after you and I am a member and I have posted more.
You should be on more


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

KyuubiNarut0 said:
			
		

> jacksprat1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gay in the sense that it is quirky.


----------



## reektan (Dec 3, 2009)

Mines booted and created a save fine on M3 DS Simply using that ysmenu that people said to use for recent Mario and Luigi game. Adventure seems to have started ok too.


----------



## kokiri_link (Dec 3, 2009)

Cant believe that this is out....I can believe it has AP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad times.


----------



## LAA (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes finally! I was hoping it would be leaked this week sometime. I'm not suprised about it needing a fix, thats why I wanted it leaked sooner, so a fix could be made sooner.
What is an "AP fix" by the way and how long will it take whoevers making it to finish?
I wanna play it in bed, since its like 9pm now, so will the fix come out in like 1hr-1.5hrs?


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 3, 2009)

Stupid Anti-piracy.

Well, I'm not too hyped, anyway. Lots of the videos and screens I've seen look like the game's just more of the same. Hopefully there's no recurring dungeon this time, and if there is, puh-LEASE don't make it timed, for God's sake!


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

LAA said:
			
		

> Yes finally! I was hoping it would be leaked this week sometime. I'm not suprised about it needing a fix, thats why I wanted it leaked sooner, so a fix could be made sooner.
> What is an "AP fix" by the way and how long will it take whoevers making it to finish?
> I wanna play it in bed, since its like 9pm now, so will the fix come out in like 1hr-1.5hrs?



I'd like to play it in bed too.

AP=Anti Piracy


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

there is a recurringf dengeoun but its not timed


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> LAA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I never knew that (not!,why would everyone be talking about AP fixes and Anti piracy and you randomly go Ah ha and put something random on.


----------



## acturus (Dec 3, 2009)

the ap fix will take much longer than a couple hours, it'll probably be a couple days


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

After the release? because I read in a tesco adn Argos mag that it comes out tommorow in their shop.


----------



## reektan (Dec 3, 2009)

Not seen many details on the protection but after getting in the train for the first time and the chap guiding my through how to use the gear lever and whistle i noticed they were actually missing from the touch screen. Interesting stuff. Still, already pre ordered it for next week - was more curious than anything to see if Nintendo came up with some AP.


----------



## Civori (Dec 3, 2009)

I've come to hate anti piracy now... It was never really a big deal to me, but all the cool stuff has it now >.>


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope not days. XPA will have it up and running by tonight. I hope.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> there is a recurringf dengeoun but its not timed



Mehh, that ain't bad.

Anyway, I think it's hilarious how Ninty just chose to take the lever and whistle out for copy protection, just to piss pirates off.


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

You could pretty much get through the whole game somehow but the stupid cow/pig runs into you.
I do this to them:


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

thats sick.not cool


----------



## superkris (Dec 3, 2009)

Hyperboy said:
			
		

> You could pretty much get through the whole game somehow but the stupid cow/pig runs into you.
> I do this to them:



You're sick


----------



## HBK (Dec 3, 2009)

Remove that pic, dude, not nice at all.


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't care if it is sick I couldn't find a cow/pig being run over!


----------



## HBK (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes but you don't post stuff like that, dumbass.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

maybe the cow pig is the only AP.. maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no one has stated how many triggers or whatever they are called are in this game. The might and magic one had something like 430 triggers it was stated.

please please please.. let there be one


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 3, 2009)

Dude! At least put that pic in spoilers.


----------



## cowabungabruce (Dec 3, 2009)

I've seen that pic before. It seems alarming but the cat is just napping kind of stretched along the tire. The angle makes it tough to look at.


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Grumpy old Snape.
Anyway I don't know how to and It is not sick.
It's a cat and i am just trying to give a example of what i mean.
I have found a xenophobia one.
It is on a rom site that begins with R and end with ulation


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

Hyperboy said:
			
		

> Grumpy old Snape.
> Anyway I don't know how to and It is not sick.
> It's a cat and i am just trying to give a example of what i mean.
> I have found a xenophobia one.
> It is on a rom site that begins with R and end with ulation




what is this?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Dec 3, 2009)

Rofl nearly 800 ppl are reading this topic with over 47 pages. Man, haha.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hyperboy, don't you mean it was a site Wich begins with www.goo and ends with gle.com? Do not ever post roms on gbatemp.

Zelda is awesome, I like the new tapping updates, the birds and other small details. Nintendo! You rock.


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Hyperboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a rom site but By rules which i stick to I can't post what it is.


----------



## gregoryh (Dec 3, 2009)

Just as I was about to mention that a link to a rom site had been posted up, it was taken down. Do these silly people not read the rules ???


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

I know well i gave it away but I haven't actually posted the url.


----------



## Guy.brush (Dec 3, 2009)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Rofl nearly 800 ppl are reading this topic with over 47 pages. Man, haha.



hilarious, same over at ds-scene! People going all ape-shit, and that troll crying: "I can play the game, but you can´t! nanana." tis really too silly!


----------



## recoomeboom (Dec 3, 2009)

has anyone heard what type of antipiracy is used here or how many checks? is it just the portions of the game with the train with checks, or other parts too? also, i read something about saves not working properly like GTA, any news on that?


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 3, 2009)

No Gregoryh they certainly don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No Zelda related stuff for me ATM... Sorry for off-topic


----------



## Hyperboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Guy.brush said:
			
		

> phoenixclaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUH?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 3, 2009)

Well we know for sure that there's at least one person who can play the game (the guy who dumped this, obviously, since he has the retail cart).
Hope you're having fun awd, while 800 of us are suffering.


----------



## gregoryh (Dec 3, 2009)

Hyperboy said:
			
		

> I know well i gave it away but I haven't actually posted the url.



Well, you don't want a Permaban from Admin, do you ?


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

things is, it took XPA  1 day to make a fix for might and magic and that had about 430 AP checks/triggers. This may only have 1 trigger or a few. But also they gotta sleep too. Unless they in USA or some other country...then they will be 5 or more hours behind me in the uk. So will still be early afternoon there.. plenty of time for them to work on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*

god... waiting around for moments like this makes us speak some crap doesnt it lol


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Dec 3, 2009)

It won't work on my EZ Flash Vi even with the mediafire sav file. I'm using RC6 by the way.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 3, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> things is, it took XPA  1 day to make a fix for might and magic and that had about 430 AP checks/triggers. This may only have 1 trigger or a few.



Yeah, I honestly don't think this AP would be too cryptic once they discover what's causing it.


----------



## Guy.brush (Dec 3, 2009)

Hyperboy said:
			
		

> Guy.brush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you change my quote? I mean the "shitty shit shit" part? Consider yourself permanently banned from my sights. Thumbs down for this guy.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

man, im so upset from 1230 today i been waiting here. its now nearly 10pm (9 and a half hours sheash)


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 3, 2009)

799 User(s) are reading this topic (570 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)

¬¬ damn guests

ontopic:- I went away for a few hours after reading up to page 16 (which was the last page then) I come back and find and find 48 pages O.O I ain't readin all of that. I updated my EDGE to 1.6 hoping this would work but it didn't it was the slimmest chance of hope but oh well patch will be out "soon" enough I'll play fighting fantasy till then


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 3, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> things is, it took XPA  1 day to make a fix for might and magic and that had about 430 AP checks/triggers. This may only have 1 trigger or a few. But also they gotta sleep too.


I don't think that would be true.  430 individual AP checks would take a lot of code space.  It's more likely that there is 1 (or a few) AP check function that is called multiple times in the code.  To fix it they need to locate it in the compiled code and change the returned value to be a valid value that would pass the AP check.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds incredibly long


----------



## Inunah (Dec 3, 2009)

*Sigh* When I get a ROM I expect it to have all the necessary things that make it work without problems....... WHY can't they release all the ROMs and patches YESTERDAY? In fact, why can't they release it all over a year ago? I mean, time travel is technically possible..... In another part of the world, if you post something somewhere, then people in the US will see it as posted TOMORROW, so technically there's time travel afoot.

Anyway, i'm just gonna be a n00b and ask why the train wants to stop when it hits something. Don't trains keep going after they hit something, to make things worse than they are?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> man, im so upset from 1230 today i been waiting here. its now nearly 10pm (9 and a half hours sheash)



I've been keeping an eye on this topic for a few hours, but I'm not really paying attention. I'm either watching the new series of QI, playing C+C Red Alert 2, or eating toast. Kills time until the fix arrives. 

This is basically the last game for the DS I'm interested in this decade. After this my focus shifts to my PS3 for a few months for Avatar, Bioshock 2, Dante's Inferno, etc. Although  hear Sands Of Destruction is due out in the US in January so my DS won't be totally dead, I suppose.


----------



## sa1amandra (Dec 3, 2009)

2 words:
Goodbye GBAtemp
*sever crashes*


----------



## Kreatur84 (Dec 3, 2009)

hope somebody fix the eu release when its out


----------



## kalmis (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice. Zelda quality once again, will definitely have to try this out


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was true tho m8, seen reports abotu how many checks there was and how long it may take them.. took just 1 day ...woah!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 3, 2009)

Inunah said:
			
		

> *Sigh* When I get a ROM I expect it to have all the necessary things that make it work without problems....... WHY can't they release all the ROMs and patches YESTERDAY? In fact, why can't they release it all over a year ago? I mean, time travel is technically possible..... In another part of the world, if you post something somewhere, then people in the US will see it as posted TOMORROW, so technically there's time travel afoot.
> 
> Anyway, i'm just gonna be a n00b and ask why the train wants to stop when it hits something. Don't trains keep going after they hit something, to make things worse than they are?



A) Stop complaining because it isn't released with a fix. Odds are if it was being withheld until a patch came along you'd be complaining about "WHERE'S SPIRIT TRACKSSS????"
B) It's a video game that isn't in any way realistic. Trains stop when they hit something in here. Would Nintendo really make you run over the helpless creature and have PETA so far up their ass they can taste faux fur in their throats.

Anyway, it works on some emulators so go use that until then. Otherwise, I'm sure a giant airplane with "SPIRIT TRACKS CRACKED!" while fly over your house when a fix is released. M'kay?


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey, what would you do if this game had...OVER NINE-THOUSAANNNDDD AP CHECKS!!!?
I bet you would smash your DS! LOL.
Well... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-W6u_txaM8 there is a multiplayer battle mode. But is it Wi-Fi? *Looks at boxart* nope, no online battle mode. Just DLd this game. Gonna look at it in hex and Nitro Explorer. ALSO, n00bs, please stop posting stuff that is off-topic. A patch will come out soon enough, like tomorrow. Just hold your arses n00bs!

If you expect me to make a crack for the AP then you are out of luck, I have no idea what I am looking for and how to do that crap. Just wanted to point that out to you n00bs!


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Dec 3, 2009)

ChrisRX said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it really did have 467 separate checks which require patching, you can't do it an easy way.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> ChrisRX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and it only took a day to fix... woot!! so if zelda only has a few..then shouldnt take long.. i hope


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 3, 2009)

Even if Might and Magic DID have a lot of checks, it doesn't necessarily mean that Nintendo did it the same way they did. 

I'm gonna fall back and wait for a patch. No point in discussing anything in this topic until I can get past that darn pig.


----------



## HBK (Dec 3, 2009)

Depends, guys...a game can have 467 patches that are tedious to fix, but not all that complicated, and a game that has a few, but that is insanely complicated to patch.


----------



## mikeychunn (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmm...727 posts so far.

Is it me or is this like the time M&L:BiS?
Give it time and a patch will come out. Hopefully it won't be disappointing like BiS


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 3, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Cemrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completely agree.

but i have the added bonus, that this game will keep my girlfriend happy (and quiet) while i play mw2!


----------



## WrSmega (Dec 3, 2009)

has anyone tried to patch this already and like how hard is it to patch each AP


----------



## gregoryh (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyhoo, slightly off-topic I know, but who is getting a DSI XL when it comes out ? Personally speaking I don't think it will be worth it for me as I'm still waiting for my Pandora (www.openpandora.org) as both my Birthday and Christmas present from last year and THIS year.


----------



## Inunah (Dec 3, 2009)

*Sigh* First someone has a .sav file on the webs BEFORE the ROM is even dumped, now there's no anti-piracy fix when the ROM has been dumped for quite some time!


----------



## tanukihat (Dec 3, 2009)

Since I've read this entire thread, I don't really have anything to add, but as a part of the noob army I feel that I must contribute something retarded or I'll be letting my brothers down.

So...this game doesn't work.  You guys should make it work.

That is all.

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: yeah...whatever_


----------



## ChaosBoi (Dec 3, 2009)

Meh, my anticipation for this game died a month ago. I won't be playing this for awhile, since I'm currently busy with some other games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Still good to know that it's been dumped early for those who really wants to play it though.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

i was a noob at the begining of the day


----------



## Absynthe (Dec 3, 2009)

tanukihat said:
			
		

> This post has been removed by a moderator.
> _Reason: yeah...whatever_



That didn't quite work as you wished. Nice useless first post there.


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 3, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> No it really did have 467 separate checks which require patching, you can't do it an easy way.


Wow then well done to them.  I think maybe I'm too used to coding for microcontrollers where space is very limited and forget that even if a function was 100bytes then 467 wouldn't take a huge amount of space in a ds card.


----------



## tanukihat (Dec 3, 2009)

Absynthe said:
			
		

> tanukihat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it worked _exactly_ as I wished.  Think about it.


----------



## dirtclaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Unexpected early dump/10



But cool, just another thing to wait for on a day full of waits.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

did you know noob is in the dictionary


----------



## hellerphant (Dec 3, 2009)

So what's the new guys, has a fix been released yet? I'm keen to try this out, doesn't come out here in Aus till next week, I have pre-ordered but I'm an impaitent person haha!


----------



## EvanUnisil (Dec 3, 2009)

tanukihat said:
			
		

> Absynthe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually laughed at it, I thought it was well done personally.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 3, 2009)

Inunah said:
			
		

> *Sigh* First someone has a .sav file on the webs BEFORE the ROM is even dumped, now there's no anti-piracy fix when the ROM has been dumped for quite some time!



You get the extra special fail award! Good job now you made two useless posts in this thread (that I have seen) and are acting like a spoiled little brat (I was going to say b**** but then you'd call me sexist as your defense)! Maybe you should try to fix it with all the talent that you seem to have!


----------



## Elfeckin (Dec 3, 2009)

just tried it on my M3 Real...no go =^( i knew it wasn't going to work...so i'm not sure why i tried...i mean it would have been nice =^) and now back to Suikoden =^D


----------



## Absynthe (Dec 3, 2009)

tanukihat said:
			
		

> Absynthe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was... Unexpected. I tip my hat off to you and take my leave. Have a nice day, gentleman.


----------



## zumbertinho (Dec 3, 2009)

nande said:
			
		

> zumbertinho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... I really wasn't aware of that one
Thanks


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2009)

Woooah guys and gals.......Stop it, thread temporary closed, will be reopened again soon!

Stop SPAMMING!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2009)

Hope everybody is cooled off!

Stop spamming or I'll close the thread again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy!


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you sure it's not too early to re-open the thread Toni?


----------



## HtheB (Dec 3, 2009)

Spam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha


Edit: This is overhyped....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's not too early to re-open the thread Toni?


I'm 98% sure it is......But I can always re-close it again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The joy of being a mod!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well put lol.


----------



## WrSmega (Dec 3, 2009)

seems nintendo made such a huge game, about 110 MB. I seem to wonder if 1/2 the game size is full of piracy checks lol


----------



## wchill (Dec 3, 2009)

wow 478 Users reading this topic
I'll probably get this when AP is cracked.


478 User(s) are reading this topic (356 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)	
120 Members: Wuschmaster, Ginny, JJShadow, Lacius, CrimsonFist, gokuguy, evening, zakezoe85, wiimann, Warriorblade, Count Bifrons, JPnintendo, grindbart, nIxx, Exbaddude, Leamonde.Halcyon, jink84, Magmorph, tomdarth5, Master Mo, Brechtoman, Reiji, dark_angel, swornsecrets, Densetsu3000, reiyun, wchill, yikkyon, jacksprat1990, dalboy, tanukihat, Brian117, eidelon13, Breakshot1, Zucot, drobb, RustyScrew, Arkatak0r, Bridgy84, stouffa, steen, ArangeL, Armadillo, Cepe, mau, Auyx, xfcrowman, alkasetz, Ta11on, irulethegalaxy, rasputin, Sefi, Mailenste, amiga, Burgers, LeonardoGolden, FoolishDreamer, Psy230, mariosonic, sharpii, duffBOY, amrod, RottenFox, kaythanksbye2, Trademark3001, Shurebis, Burgess_101, Schizoanalysis, oravla360, Sparkle, omgpwn666, acturus, HaloBenish, bdr9, nightwolfbt, Manah, DQN, recoomeboom, tanatos884, salamai, Beanish, Dzapa, EvanUnisil, NickPDX, kingofgamesgx, maglat, Abd_Allah, smashbro, nintendolinky, SilverSugar, blacksoul, Yeloazndevil, Majin Vegeta, Inunah, irishmarcoos, Bloodangel, squall23, greatfire, dbolt, imaria, math87, Gore, zlac, Ferrian, WhiteX, tijntje_7, PrinnyGOD, Riton, eddie5150, Matsuki, Castlevanio, heikun, nande, WolfDC, Anathematic, tomtatoe, Youngguns666, XiTaU, Empoleom, darkcrudus


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 3, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get him worlok375 cause of course none of your post are useless whatsoever! shit even this post im posting right now is useless! I didnt think what he said was even that bad lol. 99% of shit in this thread is shit yet you pick 1 person who you think wrote shit yet the majority is shit!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

megadude1 said:
			
		

> seems nintendo made such a huge game, about 110 MB. I seem to wonder if 1/2 the game size is full of piracy checks lol


Wow, they REALLY didn't want anyone to touch this game


----------



## jink84 (Dec 3, 2009)

On a _popular swedish_ site I can't link to here, I found the following post:

nofx98 at 2009-12-03 19:39 CET:
found an anti piracy code.Try it and reply back

520BC68C EBFF20C7
020BC68C E1A00000
D2000000 00000000

I'm not sure if this is even worth mentioning, and I don't know how to edit Action Replay codes...
If there's any merit to this AR code, that'd be nice.  I don't know how to test it myself but over 400 people are reading this topic.

Maybe this is bogus, just throwing it out there...


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

jink84 said:
			
		

> On a _popular swedish_ site I can't link to here, I found the following post:
> 
> nofx98 at 2009-12-03 19:39 CET:
> found an anti piracy code.Try it and reply back
> ...



It is bogus.


----------



## metal01 (Dec 3, 2009)

Even being a mod I think its a bit lame to close a thread because of "to much spam" 

Off to work in a bit and hopefully we've got a fix ready when I get home around midnight lol


----------



## anaxs (Dec 3, 2009)

wow, pretty sweet
and look at the list of people reading this thread, as of now theres about 517

awesome


----------



## manaphy4ever (Dec 3, 2009)

jink84 said:
			
		

> On a _popular swedish_ site I can't link to here, I found the following post:
> 
> nofx98 at 2009-12-03 19:39 CET:
> found an anti piracy code.Try it and reply back
> ...




i think this is not the anti piracy fix this is the Disable Link Movement  of the game please you have to check the codes before your posting and check the cheat forums if it is or not before posting


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ericthegreat said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd. Oh and I picked her because she ACTUALLY SAID THAT SHE EXPECTED EVERYTHING TO BE DONE FOR HER! (Never had a better chance to flame then that)

on-topic: Hope the code works.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 3, 2009)

This game has a ton of piracy checks.  I don't think we'll see a fix anytime soon.  I need AKAIO to square this out.


----------



## smashbro (Dec 3, 2009)

I hope that it only has a few checks but i bet they are extremely hard to crack.


----------



## jink84 (Dec 3, 2009)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> jink84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.  I wouldn't go check every Spirit Tracks code page.
I threw out a relevant post.  I was trying to help.

Would you rather me discuss the ethics of topic locking?
The point is, I can't do much in terms of cracking the AP, but if I try to help don't bite my head off.  And if it's spam that you're worried about, why not avoid responding to me at all?  Somebody already responded that this code was bogus.

My bad, I guess...


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> wow 478 Users reading this topicQUOTE(anaxs @ Dec 3 2009, 04:25 PM) and look at the list of people reading this thread, as of now theres about 517


You should've seen it earlier.  



Spoiler: n00b flood


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm a bit interested in Spirit Tracks. Phantom Hourglass was too boring for me to finish it. Hopefully, I won't sleep of boredom this time. The puzzles in Phantom Hourglass were just......uninspired. I hated them. Ehhh, I won't judge the game without trying it. On a side note, there is a TON of users watching this topic. GBAtemp when a game comes out......n00b flood.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2009)

That code from the 'popular swedish site' looks like the 'disable all stylus inputs' code I got tricked with that means you can't move...'cause you need that, don't you? So yeah, bogus. Not to mention incredibly annoying and pointless. Basically the cheat code equivalent of Paris Hilton. A little initial excitement when you first see it, then you realise how there's nothing of any value to mankind behind it.

The good news is that judging by the video review I watched earlier, it looks like this will be worth the wait. Basically Phantom Hourglass but without some of the stupid ideas like the Ocean King repeated temple. I'm bored now, gonna go watch a movie and catch some shut-eye. Will check back for any news on a fix in the morning. G'night all.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 3, 2009)

There is really a huge _*n00b tsunami*_  goingon over here... (and on all other DS forums on the WWW)


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Something tells me that maybe metaforic may be behind this? but im only assuming... not saying.. hope it may have chances of getting cracked sometime next week.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Something tells me that maybe metaforic may be behind this? but im only assuming... not saying.. hope it may have chances of getting cracked sometime next week.


I am thinking it might be sooner than that to be honest with you


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 3, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, i hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but still soon metaforic's grasp will take grip on DS retail cards making things a little harder. Hackers will never give up, they are too determined


----------



## m3rox (Dec 3, 2009)

Chances are it'll be cracked by the end of the day.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey the harder it gets the more fun it can be to get around it.
That's just I look at it


----------



## Gagarin (Dec 3, 2009)

I hate noobs, but also I hate "pros" who don't do anything beside of making fun of noobs.
98% of thread is totally shit.


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 3, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right, cause hackers will get more ambitious and will think of new and improved ways of getting round it, you are right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2009)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> I hate noobs, but also I hate "pros" who don't do anything beside of making fun of noobs.
> 98% of thread is totally shit.


I actually believe that even bigger percentage is totally shit....but what can you do.....It's Zelda....and people like to spam!


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 3, 2009)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> I hate noobs, but also I hate "pros" who don't do anything beside of making fun of noobs.
> 98% of thread is totally shit.


hater


----------



## Takanato (Dec 3, 2009)

Rofl May I just say this....571 fucking users are reading this.. along with 382 guests and 3 anons...And 779 posts... LOL This going down in Gbatemp history. Anyways I think a mod should close this topic before it gets out of control.


----------



## sonicboom510 (Dec 3, 2009)

Reminds of Mario and Luigi: Bowser Inside Story AP

*shudders*


----------



## Takanato (Dec 3, 2009)

Lol nah this is worse I predict that this topic will have over 250 pages.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 3, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: n00b flood




Wtf... you rly got weird websites opened in your tabs.....


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Naruto123 said:
			
		

> Gagarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Well i agree with the both of them. it is somewhat getting to be a spam XD oh well...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Rofl May I just say this....571 fucking users are reading this.. along with 382 guests and 3 anons...And 779 posts... LOL This going down in Gbatemp history. Anyways I think a mod should close this topic before it gets out of control.



It's nowhere near as bad as the Chrono Trigger and Kingdom Hearts threads.  They were the two worst threads I've seen since being a member of GBAtemp.  There's something about popular games with AP that brings out the worst in people. lol


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Giratina3 said:
			
		

> Naruto123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a hell of a lot of spam


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 3, 2009)

I think GBAtemp got a few new servers, or something.
Usually, at this point, it's unusable and everyone explodes, waiting for an AP patch.

Or, maybe this game isn't all that hyped, or cracked up to be.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Takanato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

or it wAs because the forum shit for awhile


----------



## Defiance (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice, I am looking forward a patch..  A little disappointed that there is no wifi, but I'm sure the gameplay will make up for that.


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 3, 2009)

can someone remind me how many pages  the M&L BIS thread had?


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 3, 2009)

sorry shut


----------



## Beware (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone who says "this should be locked before it gets out of control" severely underestimates the idiocy of the people posting worthless shit.  If this gets locked, there will only be more topics.  It'd be better to have one really large thread than to muck up the boards with dozens of even more useless threads.  Nothing anybody says will stop the flooding or spamming, etc.  Just wait it out until something comes of it.  If it's significant (as in, if there's a patch or patched ROM released), you'll be able to find it on the front page.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 3, 2009)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> I think GBAtemp got a few new servers, or something.
> Usually, at this point, it's unusable and everyone explodes, waiting for an AP patch.
> 
> *Or, maybe this game isn't all that hyped, or cracked up to be.*








Look at the length of this thread so far.


----------



## gokuguy (Dec 3, 2009)

I really hope this is better than PH. I never even finished that game, because I got bored with it, & I am a big LoZ fan. After finding out that everything was a dream in PH, I pretty-much decided to never play again. Can't wait til AP fix is released.


----------



## BakuFunn (Dec 3, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's been worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been there.
(Or lack thereof.)


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 3, 2009)

Guys.Xenophobia will probley start an AP fix for it tomorrow.

Just think.The game isnt soposed to come out intill the 7th anyway.;\


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 3, 2009)

Burgess_101 said:
			
		

> sorry shut


no wonder i couldn't find it


----------



## tanukihat (Dec 3, 2009)

So, wait, let me see if I have this right:

Spirit Tracks has anti-piracy protection?


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 3, 2009)

tanukihat said:
			
		

> So, wait, let me see if I have this right:
> 
> Spirit Tracks has anti-piracy protection?


kinda 
yea


----------



## 5% (Dec 3, 2009)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Rofl May I just say this....571 fucking users are reading this.. along with 382 guests and 3 anons...And 779 posts... LOL This going down in Gbatemp history. Anyways I think a mod should close this topic before it gets out of control.



inb4lock !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will be amazed if xenophobia is the one to release the patch, i just downloaded their might and magic patch which had over 400 piracy checks


----------



## Link5084 (Dec 3, 2009)

Its the new server the reason why GBATemp is running normal. 

PRAISE GBATEMP!


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 4, 2009)

I remember seeing a trailer at some point in the past that had all of the tracks that the train rides on dissapear. Is this the "Spirit Tracks"? You get to draw your own tracks at one point? I guess I'll never know..untill five minutes from now! Zelda Phantom Hourglass was a disappointment to me as well, I thought "Oh cool, a Wind Waker sequel, on TEH DS!! This is going to be awesomeness!" but no, the game was short. It was fun first go, but as it went on, it became worse of a disappointment. I think I'll go back and play Wind Waker soon. That game was a fun Zelda game. Still I wonder, how people could possibley hate Wind Waker, I mean come-on people, it was Zelda ON WATER! Phantom Hourglass gave you the ability to customize your ship to make it powerful, I never found all of the ship parts to get 16 hearts on my ship. I think from looking at the screen shots of this game, Spirit Tracks is going to follow Phantom Hourglass as well with Train Customization. Well, now I'm going to go lurk on another topic. By for nows!


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Its the new server the reason why GBATemp is running normal.
> 
> PRAISE GBATEMP!


hip hip hooray!!


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Guys.Xenophobia will probley start an AP fix for it tomorrow.
> 
> Just think.The game isnt soposed to come out intill the 7th anyway.;\



But if you think that they wanna play too, then they are working hard!


----------



## wyndcrosser (Dec 4, 2009)

Did the 200 hundred topics about AP miss you some how?

Wynd


----------



## zlac (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8RYZGNAA

after 2nd train ride, funny forest. (if someone is interested)


----------



## gokuguy (Dec 4, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Guys.Xenophobia will probley start an AP fix for it tomorrow.
> 
> Just think.The game isnt soposed to come out intill the 7th anyway.;\



By what I heard, he finished the "Heroes" game & had it tested earlier, & was starting LoZ: ST then. I don't mind waiting until the game is released elsewhere. I'm sure he will have it by the 7th.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

asterion said:
			
		

> inAFTERlock !!!


Fixed.


The thread was already locked then unlocked by Toni.


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but he may have got off right now anyway.He may not be doing it right now.Hackers have to rest to,you know.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 4, 2009)

So is this game leaked? And who did that? An employee from Nintendo?


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 4, 2009)

The people complaining about spam are the real spammers.

Yeah, I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

I will buy the real game on the 7th and play this one till then.  I don't mind roaming around the village for a few days and cows stopping trains.

*Posts merged*



			
				WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So is this game leaked? And who did that? An employee from Nintendo?



No.  Just somebody who got a hold of a copy somewhere.  Bestbuy and Walmart probably have them at their warehouses already.


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So is this game leaked? And who did that? An employee from Nintendo?


...WHY WOULD A NINTENDO EMPLOYEE DUMP A GAME?! Seirously!! They would lose money like that! Only guy stupid enough to do that is reggie.


----------



## Exbaddude (Dec 4, 2009)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So is this game leaked? And who did that? An employee from Nintendo?


If an employee did, they would be fired. o-o

Anyways, JUST WAIT FOR THE PATCH! XPA is gonna release it soon.


----------



## 5% (Dec 4, 2009)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So is this game leaked? And who did that? An employee from Nintendo?



Yes it's been leaked. Most likely someone who works at a store that gets games & they know about gbatemp & the like


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not only that , they will fire the person and be more careful about their games


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

Naruto123 said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.

I wonder how XPA is doing with the AP fix if hes doing it right now..Last information i herd from him is when he finshed heroes elarier.Is he working on this now?


----------



## Icey (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

What kind of software do you need to crack a DS game anyway?  How in the hell do they do it?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 4, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

In the scene there are some rumors about employees leaking their own games though.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 4, 2009)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Yay!!! 40 pages mainly of Crap and SPAM!!! Yay!!!



make that 55 pages, granted, i only at page 40 but judging from this thread, i can predict we probably have another 50++ pages worth of spam from guys saying X number of human are reading this, fake codes, trolls spamming, blah blah card not working and other pointless spam

*ENOUGH WITH THE SPAM, LET'S JUST LEAVE IT TILL SOME DUDE/GAL POST A PATCH OR SOMETHING, TILL THEM, PLEASE STFU AND STOP SPAMMING *


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what should we do , should someone lock this thread and open a new one when the patch comes out?


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it comes out on the 7th.


----------



## Exbaddude (Dec 4, 2009)

Naruto123 said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, YES. GBATemp Will Announce When It Comes OUT.


----------



## sonicboom510 (Dec 4, 2009)

Toon Link is my favorite version of Link.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 4, 2009)

I think gbatemp should open for each title that is supposed to be huge a separate spam thread along with a normal discussion thread


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

also this does have something to do with the game. cause zelda's a ghost ohhhhhhhhhh so spooky... so why does this game got no wi-fi. was PHG not very good wi-fi or something... i wonder what the single card mode is going be like.


----------



## tanukihat (Dec 4, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does telling people to stop spamming count as spamming?


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

someone lock this thread plz


----------



## noammax (Dec 4, 2009)

Guys, (I mean n00bs) Just go take nap. It'll most likley be up by tomorrow or the day after.
Just remember: Nobody here is fixing the game or knows how to, so your not helping anything go faster.


----------



## errtu (Dec 4, 2009)

LAA said:
			
		

> Yes finally! I was hoping it would be leaked this week sometime. I'm not suprised about it needing a fix, thats why I wanted it leaked sooner, so a fix could be made sooner.
> What is an "AP fix" by the way and how long will it take whoevers making it to finish?
> I wanna play it in bed, since its like 9pm now, so will the fix come out in like 1hr-1.5hrs?



everyone move ur butts cause this guy wants ta play zelda in bed in 1.5 hours max! fixing right away sir!


----------



## smashbro (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone know the Storyline to it. I don't needa  Huge thing just something short and sweet.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

Awww come on.....I'm in such a good mood now.....don't spoil it......if you didn't noticed, I was very easy on you guys so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don't make me start handing Warns!

Talk about the game, bypassing piracy if you must, but don't talk about spammers and don't make posts that have nothing to do with the game!
Do I really have to actually say it?!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Dec 4, 2009)

cool. I was really looking forward to this game. After phantom hourglass i hope this is great. And actually in my opinion, spirit tracks wasnt as terrible as everyone said.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Dec 4, 2009)

smashbro said:
			
		

> I don't needa  Huge thing just something short and sweet.



That's what she said.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> cool. I was really looking forward to this game. After phantom hourglass i hope this is great. And actually in my opinion, spirit tracks wasnt as terrible as everyone said.


Seee, perfect example of a nice and appropriate post for this thread!


----------



## JSHidaka (Dec 4, 2009)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So is this game leaked? And who did that? An employee from Nintendo?


nope... the games actually "released" some ppl already got it.. Preorder? or something special from nintendo.. dont know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SV9f18Vc_o...player_embedded


----------



## Burgess_101 (Dec 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried to open the game with a hex-editor to figure out the AP?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

NatsuMatto said:
			
		

> smashbro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And perfect example of something that is NOT good to post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DO NOT OFFTOPIC OR SPAM......in threads with less activity, it's OK to joke a bit...but this is too big and to fast to make posts like that!


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

I guy in the Romulation Forum said this:

'yeah, using r4i gold and that 1.30 firm ware he posted, you can see all the controls.  im already at the forest temple and have had no problems'

The firmware was this one: http://filetrip.net/f8710-R4i-Gold-Officia...30-english.html


----------



## Icey (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

so why does this game got no wi-fi. was PHG not very good wi-fi or something... i wonder what the single card mode is going be like. (that is if it's got a single card)


----------



## tanukihat (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh fine.

Anybody know what the purpose of the stamp is in the village?  And the stamp book?


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone got any more information about this AP fix from XPA?Or is he not doing it right now?


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok now, IN A SITE, IN THIS GIANT INTERNET, a guy said this:

'yeah, using r4i gold and that 1.30 firm ware he posted, you can see all the controls.  im already at the forest temple and have had no problems'

This is the firmware he is talking about: http://filetrip.net/f8710-R4i-Gold-Officia...30-english.html


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

there was a fix out all ready? well it's not like i'm going play it anytime soon i've got to beat PHG first maybe. also any one tried this on cyclods evo?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

Shurebis said:
			
		

> Ok now, IN A SITE, IN THIS GIANT INTERNET, a guy said this:
> 
> 'yeah, using r4i gold and that 1.30 firm ware he posted, you can see all the controls.  im already at the forest temple and have had no problems'
> 
> This is the firmware he is talking about: http://filetrip.net/f8710-R4i-Gold-Officia...30-english.html









See, you're a good listener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just don't do the same mistake again!


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

Shurebis said:
			
		

> Ok now, IN A SITE, IN THIS GIANT INTERNET, a guy said this:
> 
> 'yeah, using r4i gold and that 1.30 firm ware he posted, you can see all the controls.  im already at the forest temple and have had no problems'
> 
> This is the firmware he is talking about: [url=http://filetrip.net/f8710-R4i-Gold-Officia...30-english.html]http://filetrip.net/f8710-R4i-Gold-Officia...30-english.html[/url]


I think i know what site your talking about.Im on that thread.(finalmario) :U


----------



## Raccoonboy (Dec 4, 2009)

I cannot wait for this game to be ready to play legally of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have been following this game since its announcement!


----------



## Sonicandtails (Dec 4, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> Obnoxious, unfunny image macros based on many years old memes asking for a fix


Sure, just open up your nearest NDS debugger and look through the assembler code in RAM until you come across what's causing the problem. Then, after finding the address of the routine, trace it back to where it originates in memory and locate the string in the ROM. Edit it out with liberal FF's or figure another way around it. Of course, I hear that it's running just fine in emulators, so it'll need to be purposefully broken in order to activate and find the copy protection.

Seriously, stop asking. It'll be done when it's done.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

I truly, truly love you Toni.

So is there any confirmation of that supposed R4i fix???  Seems a bunch of hooey to me, but seems interesting.


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

computa gurus... question

I have a dell laptop running vista basic .... DeSmuME doesnt run zelda st the grafix r broken with alot of black screen, however when i run the exact same emulator & rom on my friends ibm running xp it works perfectly a bit slow... but the game runs fine with train controls.

I tried the compatibilty thingy in vista, wasnt useful

thanks


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

If your all really want to play this without waiting eather you can do:

A - Buy the game.

B - How about trying to go on the emulator for the train parts,and DS for the regular parts?(If you have a slow computer like i do.If not,play the whole game on PC.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> I truly, truly love you Toni.
> 
> So is there any confirmation of that supposed R4i fix???  Seems a bunch of hooey to me, but seems interesting.








Aww man, thanks.......I'm really in a good mood currently and I'm fast today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......it's going well so far!

Zelda release actually surprised me....I was very busy lately and totally missed the fact that it's out so soon!


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

sl6an151 said:
			
		

> computa gurus... question
> 
> I have a dell laptop running vista basic .... DeSmuME doesnt run zelda st the grafix r broken with alot of black screen, however when i run the exact same emulator & rom on my friends ibm running xp it works perfectly a bit slow... but the game runs fine with train controls.
> 
> ...



Try the No$gba with the firmware.bin, I tested and worked, but with slowdowns.


----------



## banchan (Dec 4, 2009)

Does the game work on SuperCard DS slot-2 for you ? because I have 2 blank screens.


----------



## hubbas (Dec 4, 2009)

Where does the game freeze? Cuz I'm after the "train tutorial" part and at the first dungeon. The game has been runing perfectly for me. I'm running this on M3 Perfect. Are there more "AP-measure" than just the train part?


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

Shurebis

I tried no$gba but to me it appears that DeSmuME runs the game better, thats from the my little experience today.

but what im curious about is to why doesnt it run on my pc? maybe i need to enable a service or can it be that my graphic card is crap?


----------



## Icey (Dec 4, 2009)

Sonicandtails said:
			
		

> Icey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I don't give a fuck about Zelda.
I r makin fun of ze n00bs. lulz.


----------



## Klarkykat (Dec 4, 2009)

I can just imagine the satisfaction on peoples faces when they'll be able to blow the whistle and get that stupid cow/pig out of the way.

*Blows Wistle*

"Take *that* you stupid Anti-Piracy Pig!"


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

are we allowed to say crap in this forum?


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am here to report that I tried the DS Download Play Multiplayer using my AK2i on my DSi and DS DL Play with my DS LITE. There is an AP check there that prevents the host system from sending out a signal to the other DS.

Long story short, YOU PIRATE GAME? WELL NO MULTIPLAYER 4 YUU!!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 4, 2009)

Is this possible to enable the same patch that is used for Mario & Luigi 3 to Zelda Spirit Tracks? Maybe we have luck and will work


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

i wonder if the bad guy in this game is going be from zelda minish cap what was his name valad or something (i don't rember)


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

sl6an151 said:
			
		

> are we allowed to say crap in this forum?



Yeah.Its not like animalcrossingcommunity. Lotsa people on that site.BUT THE RULES ARE VERY HORIBLE!

YOU CANT SAY FACEBOOK!!

And on topic: So anyone herd from xpa about this?


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 4, 2009)

175 people reading this topic atm


----------



## grindbart (Dec 4, 2009)

Shurebis said:
			
		

> Ok now, IN A SITE, IN THIS GIANT INTERNET, a guy said this:
> 
> 'yeah, using r4i gold and that 1.30 firm ware he posted, you can see all the controls.  im already at the forest temple and have had no problems'
> 
> This is the firmware he is talking about: http://filetrip.net/f8710-R4i-Gold-Officia...30-english.html



do you really think a fake card group has a AP fix for a game which was released tooday,with a sorta new kind of AP? LOL


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Is this possible to enable the same patch that was is used for Mario & Luigi 3 to Zelda Spirit Tracks? Maybe we have luck and will work



No, in a nutshell it's because they're 2 different games with stuff at completely different address and completely different compiled code.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

@DJ Place: Vaati.  And extremely unlikely.


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i wonder if the bad guy in this game is going be from zelda minish cap what was his name valad or something (i don't rember)


It was Vaati. I hope hope there wont be a Ganondorf or a Triforce.


----------



## funem (Dec 4, 2009)

59 pages and the game isn't even fully playable, a record surely


----------



## Sonicandtails (Dec 4, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> Sonicandtails said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are making yourself look like a moron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps you don't know how Internet forums work, but you're supposed to contribute _constructively_ to threads.

Anyways, on topic, I'm not very surprised about the dump. This happens all the time :| I do love how they're getting creative with the protection, but it just slows pirates down a tad. Wish my ROM hacking skills were up to par these days so I could help, but unfortunately I lost my way somewhere around SNES 65c816.


----------



## SonicRax (Dec 4, 2009)

I still can't believe it; AP fix or not, this game got dumped QUICK. I wasn't expecting it for about another week or so. xD


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope so too. they should make a new bad guy for zelda games or better yet the final boss should be zelda. that would make me LOL if she possied mr tingles body. LOL mr tingle as a final boss!! the world would end if that happend.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

SonicraX said:
			
		

> I still can't believe it; AP fix or not, this game got dumped QUICK. I wasn't expecting it for about another week or so. xD



Alright mate, long time no see!  Yeah it got dumped yesterday I think.  I'm not 100% sure but I think it's the same one from this thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194313


----------



## SonicRax (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tingle as the final boss would be so damn funny. Besides... didn't he appear on a wanted poster in PH or something? O.O OH MY GOD SIGNS

EDIT: GOOD TIDINGS TO YE TrolleyDave. 8D


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 4, 2009)

I dunno about that Trolley.  awd said he would let Venom take care of it, but the release group that dumped this is Xenophobia.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whoever the hell dumped this game, thank you. 
Whoever's gonna crack the AP, thank you too.


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should make Chuck Norris the last boss! Anyways... I can't wait for the AP. I'm playing OoT for the lulz.


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

whats oot?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 4, 2009)

Ocarina of Time.  Considered by many to be the best Zelda game and also the best video game of all time.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/n64/home/197771.html


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

sl6an151 said:
			
		

> whats oot?


OoT = Ocarina of Time = The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time for Nintendo 64.


----------



## fedgerama (Dec 4, 2009)

sl6an151 said:
			
		

> whats oot?



WOOOOOOW! 
Ocarina of Time...... hailed as the best zelda game yet.
If you haven't played it, you shouldn't be playing this game.
Get the n64 rom and an emulator and start playing it this instant


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

STOP. SPAMMING. THE DISCUSSION HERE IS TO MAKE THE GAME WORKS, NOT 'WTF MEANS OOT' ok?


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

xicyacex said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YES CHUCK NORRIS THAT WOULD BE EPIC!! XD

I love chuck norris!

BACK ON TOPIC!

I doubt xenophobia is doing it right now,guys.They probley wont start intill tomorrow.Just play something else.Then again,i dont have any good game to play now.;\ I beat all the latest DS and wii games.

Anyway,just wait for the crack.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Ocarina of Time.  Considered by many ignorant fanboys to be the best Zelda game and also the best video game of all time.
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/n64/home/197771.html


Fixed. :3


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

oh yea i heard the same that it is considered as one of the best i do plan on playing soon on z wii64


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I dunno about that Trolley.  awd said he would let Venom take care of it, but the release group that dumped this is Xenophobia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop shouting and learn some manners.


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Dec 4, 2009)

sl6an151 said:
			
		

> whats oot?


Where a Canadian goes when he leaves his house.

Don't understand why people are stressing so much about this, it'll get patched, in the meantime go play Clash of Heroes. If the disappointment of Phantom Hourglass is anything to go by, CoH will be far more enjoyable experience than this piss-poor stylus controlled series-milking train sim (the last few words may, or may not, be pure speculation.)

And yeah, this thread has a long way to go before it reaches the dizzying (idiotic) heights (lows) of the FFCC:RoF thread. Unbelievable amounts of fuckwittery were displayed on that game's release.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

i just tested the game and got past the intro and was able to move link so it's works so far for me on clylon ds evo the 1.56 1st beta


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

@gacktgacktgackt

good one 

im candian by the way


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

@Gacktgacktgackt:

If you bothered to read ANY of the news on this game you'd know that most, if not all, the issues with PH are resolved in ST.  The story is apparently the darkest and most interesting since MM.  Also, anybody who complains about the train is an idiot plain and simple.  In PH there was a steamboat, now there is a steam train.  In MM there was a fucking mechanical monster!  In TP there are not only canons, but magnetic fucking cranes.  Why are people so willing to suspend their disbelief for every other Zelda game, but now people piss and moan about this one???  It makes no sense.


PS: A LOT of people loved the stylus controls.  If you don't like it, get over it.  Wait for a d-pad hack on top of the AP fix.


----------



## fedgerama (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i just tested the game and got past the intro and was able to move link so it's works so far for me on clylon ds evo the 1.56 1st beta


The problem with the AP is that no train controls show up on the train part. I'm pretty sure most of the better flash carts can actually run the game.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

okay, now, not to blow anyone's mind's or anything, but as a temporary solution to the AP, has anyone thought to find AR codes like "remove timer from train" and "remove obstacles from train"? ...cause that would effectively fix it until a patch hits.


----------



## Enkeixpress (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i just tested the game and got past the intro and was able to move link so it's works so far for me on clylon ds evo the 1.56 1st beta



OMG.. Are you a Penis or something??

The game has anti-piracy protection on it.. You can't drive the train which is completely game-breaking.. so you gotta wait for the patch, numb nuts.. Stop thinking like your the only person whose trying it ffs.


----------



## hubbas (Dec 4, 2009)

fedgerama said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm after the train part and i have an old card, M3 Perfect.


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

@ Caidryn

not really cuz u do need to steer the train and also stop it, stopping the train is not very pleasant from my experience on the emulator


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 4, 2009)

wow this has alot of posts, this is one of the first ds games i will actually try in a long time =\
all ap is cracked eventually



Spoiler



have fun, this is what you need http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A0J184F8


----------



## Glisern (Dec 4, 2009)

Caidryn said:
			
		

> okay, now, not to blow anyone's mind's or anything, but as a temporary solution to the AP, has anyone thought to find AR codes like "remove timer from train" and "remove obstacles from train"? ...cause that would effectively fix it until a patch hits.



That won't work. You have to select different sets of tracks based on where other trains go.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

sl6an151 said:
			
		

> @ Caidryn
> 
> not really cuz u do need to steer the train and also stop it, stopping the train is not very pleasant from my experience on the emulator
> so it's a no-go? bah. At least it was a more original line of thinking than "fix it fix it fix it" that's all over the web. Wish I knew how to hack so I could be helping the people who know what they're doing.
> ...



Trains coming at you, eh? might be what some consider an "Obstacle in your path", huh?


----------



## fedgerama (Dec 4, 2009)

hubbas said:
			
		

> I'm after the train part and i have an old cart, M3 Perfect.


Anyone else find that kind of ironic that the newer (supposedly better) carts get outperformed by an older one.
M3 Perfect is slot-2, right? Does it work on any other slot-2 devices?


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> wow this has alot of posts, this is one of the first ds games i will actually try in a long time =\
> all ap is cracked eventually
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  Let's see what this is! XD


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

do pc graphic cards have a significant impact on emulators?


----------



## Icey (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## themuddaload (Dec 4, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a really big one of these


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> wow this has alot of posts, this is one of the first ds games i will actually try in a long time =\
> all ap is cracked eventually
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!
You want me to stop downloading my 500gb of porn to download something that looks unreal?
Getting back on track here... (TRACK GET IT!? = TRAINS GO CHOO CHOO UP IN THEM TRACKS!)
I hope we get to drive a hybrid car in the next Zelda for DS.


----------



## hubbas (Dec 4, 2009)

M3 Perfect is a slot-2 card, yes. If there's no fix by tomorrow, I will upload pics to show that it runs with my card. If anyone has the same card as I, just use the the standard setting in M3 Game Manager.


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

I speculate that the next game that will do a similar fuss/hype will be Okamiden


----------



## SonicRax (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL themuddaload, your upload currently seems to be dead. At least for me anyways O.O In any case, if this IS it, then many thanks to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In other news though, I'm glad to see they got rid of those annoying black bars in the opening that PH had: Yeah it made it look widescreen-y, but it was kinda weird too.


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 4, 2009)

its just all the people downloading it


----------



## fedgerama (Dec 4, 2009)

xicyacex said:
			
		

> I hope we get to drive a hybrid car in the next Zelda for DS.


Alot of people speculate that the next zelda game (possibly the one for wii) will have flying.
There's a thread somewhere in the news sections that said it...


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok, I extracted. .psd WAT


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

fedgerama said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are correct there is no buttons on the bottom screen oh well... i guess i can wait.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 4, 2009)

O MY GWAD, DUS IT WERK ON R4??!?!?!?!1111


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

aiting for the "virus detected" from avast on the totally fake fix. lol.

Edit: none. Kinda disappointed. Just a .psd. "Photo shop document" buried in like 8 rars. lol. trolls will be trolls. *shrug* not like any sane person expected it to be the patch.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

what is this psd file?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> themuddaload said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's yet another picture file -____-


----------



## zlac (Dec 4, 2009)

Playing train on emu and the rest of the game on DS is no good because there is a lot of train, some unexpected train rides and on top of all that, some game freezes 


Spoiler



(after playin pipes of pan and after beating flying beatle. Playing pipes on emu is a pain in the A!)


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

I did that download.Whats with the PSD file?


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 4, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I did that download.Whats with the PSD file?


u have to put ur rom in duh saem folder as psd and open teh psd filez wif photoshop kthx


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

PSD is actually PhotoShop extension....just to let you know guys...
It was a fake file! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suspend a member who uploaded it?


----------



## Dragros (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> what is this psd file?



.PSD = Photo shop document....

did you really expect something more?


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I did that download.Whats with the PSD file?


.psd "Photoshop Document." yhbt. *shrug*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> what is this psd file?


I googled it, it's a picture file for photoshop, if the great source of the internet is correct


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

Damn, I lol'd with the image


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> PSD is actually PhotoShop extension....just to let you know guys...
> It was a fake file!
> 
> 
> ...


aww toni, i just make joke


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> PSD is actually PhotoShop extension....just to let you know guys...
> It was a fake file!
> 
> 
> ...


I say you should


----------



## stvlite (Dec 4, 2009)

That was pretty epic.
Noobz iz gunnae be pissedd :L

So far, I find this game to be awesome, and a little funny the way I hit the cow, and the cow hits the train.  xD
Can't wait for the patch! ^^
Meanwhile, I shall be reading Artemis Fowl eBooks. :L


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> PSD is actually PhotoShop extension....just to let you know guys...
> It was a fake file!
> 
> 
> ...


Or just give him a warning.

See people,i dont think XPA is working on it right now.If i knew how to do this i would but i dont.


----------



## Exbaddude (Dec 4, 2009)

PSD is actually a Photoshop Document. (Yes, I Use it Alot.)
It's like .doc for Microsoft Word.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, it's a PSD and yes, a PSD is a Photoshop document.  If you're going to upload a silly picture to be jackass for no reason, at least export it as a jpeg so people can actually SEE it.  Just sayin'


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> PSD is actually PhotoShop extension....just to let you know guys...
> It was a fake file!
> 
> 
> ...


Set an example! Suspend him... 
Or not. Whatever floats you boat.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

meh, this is the internet. for every like 20 pages a forum comes up with, at least one troll will pop in. We're at 60+ now. I figure we're probably in for more.


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> PSD is actually PhotoShop extension....just to let you know guys...
> It was a fake file!
> 
> 
> ...



Of course not!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Laugh, dood, laugh.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a lighthearted humor....It's OK.....

I won't be suspending that easily today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as I said, I'm having fun!


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 4, 2009)

Rotfl this thread moves sooo fast I was reading the first 3 posts on 62 refresh and BAM 63 xD


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

nm just edit me... also i'll just go sit in a chair and cry. but i'll wait tommorw for a fix.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 4, 2009)

It may all seem a "joke" but with the hundreds of idiots born without patience they'll go banana wackies asking how to patch the game with a .psd file, why it isn't work, flaming the guy, etc. Not to mention we've already almost got 2 pages talking about a useless red herring. Suspension seems a little far, a 10% warning seems good. I mean, it took me calling people things along the lines of fuckbags to get my 10% warning. He was just being a little stupid and giving us a red herring.

Anyway, let's stay on topic girls, shall we?


----------



## Retal (Dec 4, 2009)

There is not a single worthwhile post in this entire thread.


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

stvlite said:
			
		

> I shall be reading Artemis Fowl eBooks. :L



TIME PARADOX FTW!

Ok, ontopic now, any news?


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 4, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> There is not a single worthwhile post in this entire thread.



Not true the first is the ONLY worthwhile post in the thread


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It may all seem a "joke" but with the hundreds of idiots born without patience they'll go banana wackies asking how to patch the game with a .psd file, why it isn't work, flaming the guy, etc. Not to mention we've already almost got 2 pages talking about a useless red herring. Suspension seems a little far, a 10% warning seems good. I mean, it took me calling people things along the lines of fuckbags to get my 10% warning. He was just being a little stupid and giving us a red herring.
> 
> Anyway, let's stay on topic girls, shall we?


heh, good enough, I suppose, but what topic do we really have at he moment. Nubs want patches, teams are working, and AR codes don't seem viable at the moment.... so here we are. Nice weather, eh? (actually, we just got our first big snow of the season where I am, and it kinda sucks. >


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> There is not a single worthwhile post in this entire thread.


Yes, and you just added to the non-worthwileness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guys, talk about Zelda! The game, bypass, antipiracy....Not Photoshop and pointlessness if the thread!
We know it's pointless, but seems like most of you need a thread to vent


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

I wonder what happend if i emailed xenophobia and asked about this AP fix.Anyone tryed that yet?


----------



## Exbaddude (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... I like the Whip.


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

wow so many people in this thread.

would anyone like to give me a quick run down of how anti piracy works? if u copy all the files from the original cart to the micro sd.... how does it know its not the original???

i think its pretty funny how they just screw up the game for you too instead of letting you load it. nintendo you old dog!


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

at least let me edit my post saying something smart now i'll just wait for fix till tommorow and why can't we be at least a little off topic. now back on topic is this the best handheld zelda game or you think the gameboy zelda is the best


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

Let's guess what the next way of transportation for Zelda will be...
I vote for a pimpmobile or a little mario kart... kart.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

xicyacex said:
			
		

> Let's guess what the next way of transportation for Zelda will be...
> I vote for a pimpmobile or a little mario kart... kart.



what's next super smash karts? LOL. i bet a release around midnight EST is due maybe... for a fix anyway.


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

gameboy zleda sucked!!!!!!!!!!!! followed by snes zelda follwed by windwaker.

all the rest are golden


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

xicyacex said:
			
		

> Let's guess what the next way of transportation for Zelda will be...
> I vote for a pimpmobile or a little mario kart... kart.


by now? I'm willing to vote for teleportation. I'm done with tiny maps spread a half hour's journey from one another. If I thought that was cool, I'd _drive_ places.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 4, 2009)

xicyacex said:
			
		

> Let's guess what the next way of transportation for Zelda will be...
> I vote for a pimpmobile or a little mario kart... kart.



Neither it's gonna be a flying broom!


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> gameboy zleda sucked!!!!!!!!!!!! followed by snes zelda follwed by windwaker.
> 
> all the rest are golden


YEAH DUDE!
GAMEBODY ZLEDA TOTALLY SUCKED!
DOWN WITH ZLEDA!!!
OoT for the win dudes.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I wonder what happend if i emailed xenophobia and asked about this AP fix.Anyone tryed that yet?



They would more than likely ignore you.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> gameboy zleda sucked!!!!!!!!!!!! followed by snes zelda follwed by windwaker.
> 
> all the rest are golden



you must hate old school zelda i take it... well this game is going be good. i can tell. but did anyone see the tv ad that's some scary ****!!


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> gameboy zleda sucked!!!!!!!!!!!! followed by snes zelda follwed by windwaker.
> 
> all the rest are golden



You are a flake


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> wow so many people in this thread.
> 
> would anyone like to give me a quick run down of how anti piracy works? if u copy all the files from the original cart to the micro sd.... how does it know its not the original???
> 
> i think its pretty funny how they just screw up the game for you too instead of letting you load it. nintendo you old dog!



M'kay, my half truth half talking out my ass explanation. Mostly the latter.

So, the game has a bunch of built in "checks" for anti-piracy. If you reach a check and the AP isn't disabled, you can't progress. It could be as simple as not loading the game at all (which some people have had problems with) or making it impossible to progress past a certain point (such as not being able to use the train functions in the game). These checks can be a few to hundreds. A patch is needed to disable all these checks. If you don't really understand it, there's not much use fiddling with the ROM. Your chances of being an amateur hacker and getting the game to work are one in a million. Just wait patiently, play Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes, and soon enough a patch will come. It can be hours, days, or even weeks. Hell, it took damn near a month for a fix for Bowser's Inside Story to come along for my old R4.

The game can also be played on emulators. I don't know how well, though.


----------



## granville (Dec 4, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I wonder what happend if i emailed xenophobia and asked about this AP fix.Anyone tryed that yet?


There's no reason to do so. At least one member of their team posts here and knows all about it, iNFiNiTY.

Often, a member called Normmatt (one of the main creators of AKAIO) actually provides the antipiracy for most DS games. He seems to share the fixes with XPA most of the time.

So don't bother asking, they know it's out and they're most likely doing what they can to fix this game. You'd best leave them in peace too, and not to pester them. That will only slow things down for everyone by spamming their email with redundant questions.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> xicyacex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on that note, we've done water and land. Suppose it's time to take it o the air. *sigh*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> gameboy zleda sucked!!!!!!!!!!!! followed by snes zelda follwed by windwaker.
> 
> all the rest are golden


No one cares, go away and stop contributing to the use-less post and talk about the current game at hand.
To make my post less useless, any more word on that patch or even any updates?


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point.

So everyone,we should all just wait.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 4, 2009)

Caidryn said:
			
		

> CAP99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly it would be right down horrible.


----------



## Kadin (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm just happy that with my 1.18 on R4 I can at least GET to the train... I was running 1.24 and it froze every time at the 'Nintendo' screen right at boot.  Game looks like it'll actually be pretty decent.  But in all honesty it looks identical to PH so that's a win/win for me!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 4, 2009)

Caidryn said:
			
		

> CAP99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever floats their airship, mate


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

i wonder what battle mode is going be like? it's up to 4 players on a single card well time will tell i guess.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Dec 4, 2009)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Calam05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not so far... Just pointless babble. Always the good one.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe this release will push the AKAIO Team for new firmware.


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> you must hate old school zelda i take it... well this game is going be good. i can tell. but did anyone see the tv ad that's some scary ****!!



my absolute favourites are 1 and 2 on nes. i dont know which i like more. probly the 1st cos of the mad 2nd quest when your done. i still laugh when i think some people must of put their names as zelda, then discussed the game with their friends and had no idea what they were on about cos it was all different hahahahah


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Dec 4, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> @Gacktgacktgackt:
> 
> If you bothered to read ANY of the news on this game you'd know that most, if not all, the issues with PH are resolved in ST.  The story is apparently the darkest and most interesting since MM.  Also, anybody who complains about the train is an idiot plain and simple.  In PH there was a steamboat, now there is a steam train.  In MM there was a fucking mechanical monster!  In TP there are not only canons, but magnetic fucking cranes.  Why are people so willing to suspend their disbelief for every other Zelda game, but now people piss and moan about this one???  It makes no sense.
> 
> ...


Apparently someone missed where I said all of that was pure speculation on my behalf


----------



## stvlite (Dec 4, 2009)

so, spirit tracks is set 100 years after the events of phantom hourglass?
its strange how link never ages :L

so at the moment, the only flashcart that works fully with this game is a cloned version of the R4?
intruiging. :L

theres also another thing thats strengthening anti-piracy in games: the impliment of DSi features in some games like assassins creed 2, or the new KORG-10.
these dont work on normal DS flashcarts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i know its off-topic, but its a point that must be made.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> Maybe this release will push the AKAIO Team for new firmware.


we can keep dreaming. AP is becoming more and more prevalent,. As they get better , so must the pirates.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 4, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> Maybe this release will push the AKAIO Team for new firmware.



Highly doubt it  as AKAIO 1.5 has nothing wrong with it. It just needs a loader update.


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't touched my DS in a few months. I've been meaning to try out a few games, COD, COP, and a few others I think. When the anti-piracy is finally released, I may put a bunch of games on my cart again. To bad I have almost no time to play this. 

Relating to this though, I pretty much had 0 anticipation for this. I didn't even know it was coming out so soon.


----------



## zop2291 (Dec 4, 2009)

stvlite said:
			
		

> so, spirit tracks is set 100 years after the events of phantom hourglass?
> its strange how link never ages :L
> 
> so at the moment, the only flashcart that works fully with this game is a cloned version of the R4?
> intruiging. :L



sorry to say but all Links are differnent


----------



## Muffins (Dec 4, 2009)

Caidryn said:
			
		

> on that note, we've done water and land. Suppose it's time to take it o the air. *sigh*



Already done.

For the record Link's transportation have included (but not been limited to)-
* Land animals (horses, kangaroos, etc)
* Teleportation Holes (Such as in Link's Awakening)
* Hanging off bird legs in the air (ALLTP, LA)
* Boats and Rafts
* Cannons
* Whirlwinds
* Leaves
* Time/Dimensional Portals

So the train is just the latest addition to a rather large list of transportation options the little guy has used.


----------



## Icey (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 4, 2009)

stvlite said:
			
		

> so, spirit tracks is set 100 years after the events of phantom hourglass?
> its strange how link never ages :L
> 
> No, it's a different Link. There's a lot of different links. Majora's Mask and OoT share the same Link. Wind Waker and Phantom Hourglass share the same Link. So on and so forth. However, each one is a different person. We're not in Quantum Leap, people.
> ...



Stop making fucking useless posts. Grow some common fucking sense. Jesus Christ...


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> Maybe this release will push the AKAIO Team for new firmware.


And maybe the official R4 team will release a new kernel.
Or maybe monkeys could come out of my butt.
ORRRRRR
The next Zelda game could feature a good ol trusty steed instead of their flying yaggermacallits gizmos.


----------



## fedgerama (Dec 4, 2009)

stvlite said:
			
		

> so, spirit tracks is set 100 years after the events of phantom hourglass?
> its strange how link never ages :L
> 
> so at the moment, the only flashcart that works fully with this game is a cloned version of the R4?
> intruiging. :L


It's usually new people that happen to look exactly the same, have the same name, and are destined to be a hero...
Also, apparently its working on the M3 Perfect, too


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> M'kay, my half truth half talking out my ass explanation. Mostly the latter.
> 
> So, the game has a bunch of built in "checks" for anti-piracy. If you reach a check and the AP isn't disabled, you can't progress. It could be as simple as not loading the game at all (which some people have had problems with) or making it impossible to progress past a certain point (such as not being able to use the train functions in the game). These checks can be a few to hundreds. A patch is needed to disable all these checks. If you don't really understand it, there's not much use fiddling with the ROM. Your chances of being an amateur hacker and getting the game to work are one in a million. Just wait patiently, play Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes, and soon enough a patch will come. It can be hours, days, or even weeks. Hell, it took damn near a month for a fix for Bowser's Inside Story to come along for my old R4.



the checks are the thing i dont understand. does it check your game card for other data and stuff like that?

edit: not trying to hack it, im a PE Biol teacher lol. just trying to understand how it works.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

zop2291 said:
			
		

> stvlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reincarnations through time, to be precise. Different hair and eye color in addition to a different dominant hand, as well as different geography to hyrule.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 4, 2009)

Perhaps the AP wasn't as simple as we originally thought. Which would explain Xenophobia's delay (which I don't really think is that bad of a delay, but still...)

Anyone try poking around in the ROM yet?


offtopic:


Spoiler



490 guests?!?
If this site crashes, I'll cry.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> omnipotentorion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never have updated my loader, just the firmware, which of course, comes with new loaders. Never have I just updated the loader though.


----------



## stvlite (Dec 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> No, it's a different Link. There's a lot of different links. Majora's Mask and OoT share the same Link. Wind Waker and Phantom Hourglass share the same Link. So on and so forth. However, each one is a different person. We're not in Quantum Leap, people.



i had no idea. D:


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

did you guys notice theres barely anymore spamming, everybody is talking about zelda!!


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why must we talk about zelda spirit tracks? we could talk about anything that's releated to zelda also so as a capcom game would say all rules are made to be broken. or was it scores now back on topic again this game looks like a very nice sequal to the PHG but i think there is a lineback look alike. i wonder what is names going be linebuck? that is if he is in the game.


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

We could ride on a flying Yoshi on the next Zelda game!


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2009)

Caidryn said:
			
		

> zop2291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fact, we can say that their are all Link(s) from different dimension.


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what exactly do you get for having your name as zelda? i seem to remember something about it giving different music, but i never noticed a difference


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

Which Zelda game has Capcom worked on?

A: Ocarina of Time
B. Link to the Past
C. Links Awakening
D. Oracle of Ages
E. None of the above


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> the checks are the thing i dont understand. does it check your game card for other data and stuff like that?
> 
> edit: not trying to hack it, im a PE Biol teacher lol. just trying to understand how it works.



I'm not the most clued up person but I think it works basically like this.  When you load a game through a flashcart it patches it so it can run, don't know exactly what the patching does but I do know it's done.  The game then checks to make sure the data is completely intact and not been modified in anyway.  If it finds that certain areas have been modified then it just it's anti-piracy stuff.


----------



## Icey (Dec 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> stvlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 4, 2009)

stvlite said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Shingeru Miyabutthole did a terrific job of putting his Zelda foot in his mouth. Instead of making it one continuous storyline that would just involve a lot of princess kidnapping and saving (hm, wonder where he got that from!), he decided to just start new every time. Soon enough, he realized that the timeline was more screwed than a prostitute and just made a statement saying "Well, there is no timeline".

Or you can say it all started with Ocarina of Time and it's the same Link every time, he just uses the Ocarina to travel through time and change his identity every time.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have problems with you talking about other Zelda games....i didn't remove any of the posts where you talk about gaming....I remove posts that are not constructive, spam, ask for spam or provoke etc.


----------



## stvlite (Dec 4, 2009)

Is it possible to make a button-map for the train controls, as a temporary solution until the patch is complete? Like A for whistle and UP/DOWN for gearbox?
Just a thought.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Dec 4, 2009)

Off topic:Looks like Xenophobia's been at work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://rapidshare.com/files/315977264/Migh...ACK_NDS-XPA.rar On: Soon, Soon, Soon.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Caidryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it's actually all one hyrule, and a single timeline. They all fit together in a very awesome way. The creator actually has a timeline in his office, on the wall. Good luck getting a peek at hat, though. Google it if you don't believe me. It'll kill time while we wait.


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> so as a capcom game would say all rules are made to be broken. or was it scores



lol

whats everyones favourite zelda game. someone said the gameboy one *shudders* with that dog ugh, mine are the original nes pair followed by ocarina


----------



## |HeLL| (Dec 4, 2009)

every zelda game is unique on is own .... no one is better than other ....








post nº 1000    OMG !!!!


----------



## .Darky (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, 67 pages already!? How come this thread is not locked yet?


----------



## stvlite (Dec 4, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Off topic:Looks like Xenophobia's been at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off: Schweet. Thanks for linking ^^

On: Now for Zelda


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Off topic:Looks like Xenophobia's been at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



screw might and magic give me my damn zelda!! but i bet it will be out around tommorow or maybe eariler?

now this was a example of an off topic post i think.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> Which Zelda game has Capcom worked on?
> 
> A: Ocarina of Time
> B. Link to the Past
> ...



Easy, it's Oracle of Ages


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm not the most clued up person but I think it works basically like this. When you load a game through a flashcart it patches it so it can run, don't know exactly what the patching does but I do know it's done. The game then checks to make sure the data is completely intact and not been modified in anyway. If it finds that certain areas have been modified then it just it's anti-piracy stuff.
> 
> that'll apease me, thx.
> 
> QUOTEwhat exactly do you get for having your name as zelda? i seem to remember something about it giving different music, but i never noticed a difference



you start the game on the second quest which is the same global map, but levels, secrets, shops and inside of levels are all in different places and levels are different inside. it was awesome!


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

Which one of these flying gizmos will be used in the next Zelda game?
A- Flying Yoshi
B- Flying Kart
C- Magical flying carpet
D- Superman
E- Chuck Norris


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 4, 2009)

stvlite said:
			
		

> Is it possible to make a button-map for the train controls, as a temporary solution until the patch is complete? Like A for whistle and UP/DOWN for gearbox?
> Just a thought.



Yeah, sounds logical, but finding the commands for those objects would require just as much digging into the ROM, and probably just as much time. It's some serious business. 

Come on, Xenophobia! Youkindooweet!


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ocarina of Time 
2. Link to the Past
3. Twilight Princess
4. Links Awakening (nostalgic reasons)
5. Phantom Hourglass
6. Minish Cap
7. Majora's Mask
8. Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
9. Zelda 
10. Wind Waker


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

Come ooon Xenophobia, I luv u, can't you simply post here the progress? D:


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

xicyacex said:
			
		

> Which one of these flying gizmos will be used in the next Zelda game?
> A- Flying Yoshi
> B- Flying Kart
> C- Magical flying carpet
> ...


ooh oooh oooh I know

Chuck Norris


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Might and Magic is really fucking fun. It can at least keep you occupied until Zelda, and hell probably well after it too.

Anyway, one topic, my favorite Zelda probably has to be... I don't know. No one likes Zelda II and I thought Minish Cap was boring. I played Twilight Princess a lot and think it's an absolutely amazing game, even if people complain it's not as fancy-schmancy as Ocarina was. It really depends if I'm in the mood or not.


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 6. Minish Cap



have i missed something??? what is this!


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GBA Game
http://www.zelda.com/minishcap/launch/index.html


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

Naruto123 said:
			
		

> xicyacex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the hell does chuck norris have to do with zelda? and i wonder if mr tingle is going be in this cause i said my final boss joke. and let's pray to god that's there's no time limit dugeons... also my fav zelda was the snes and the GB one but i played it on GBC as a remake.


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

To me, that never played OoT or MM, the best The Legend Of Zelda is A Link To The Past, it's OMFG perfect!


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 4, 2009)

My favorite Zelda is probably Twilight Princess. Though its gameplay isn't a huge breakthrough from the tried-and-true Zelda formula, it has a wonderfully cinematic presentation, and gives me high hopes for the next Wii Zelda.

Welll... maybe not. Nothing beats Ocarina of Time. Totally redefined the series for the next generation.

NO, WAIT, it's definitely A Link To The Past...

NO, it's Link's Awakening...

NO...

...GWAAA! (spontaneously combusts)


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slaps face*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Minish_Cap


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

well boys.... seems i have something to do until this is patched haha i cant beleive id never heard of that one!!!


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Naruto123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their not gonna time dungeons because PH is meant for the type of gameplay, ergo the title of the game


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> well boys.... seems i have something to do until this is patched haha i cant beleive id never heard of that one!!!



Fun times lie ahead my friend!


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> well boys.... seems i have something to do until this is patched haha i cant beleive id never heard of that one!!!


Lucky. I finished minish cap ages ago. Now I wish I could wipe selected memories to enjoy games again.


----------



## .Darky (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh my God, the GB Zelda games were the greatest, especially the Oracle series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Am I "on-topic" now?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 4, 2009)

1) Ocarina of Time
2) Majora's Mask
3) Windwaker
4) Twilight Princess
5) Minish Cap
6) Phantom Hourglass
7) Seven may replace any number in my list because im saving a open spot for Spirit tracks.

Yes,my list is odd.


----------



## |HeLL| (Dec 4, 2009)

i hear fly ??


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Oh my God, the GB Zelda games were the greatest, especially the Oracle series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, so many great members tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for listening me!

Yes, you are "on topic" now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just keep up!


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2009)

Caidryn said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right : http://zelda.wikia.com/wiki/Timeline  (very interesting how they connect Ocarina Of Time to Twilight Princess)


----------



## Icey (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## geoflcl (Dec 4, 2009)

|HeLL| said:
			
		

> i hear fly ??



WOOAH, is that leaked concept art?

Anyway, I'm afraid of Xenophobia releasing the patch and causing the entire internet to explode asplode due to extreme flooding of everything.


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

|HeLL| said:
			
		

> i hear fly ??


You are the winner my friend!
I hope they do actually make a Link JUST like that one!
It would pwn so bad!


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're welcome

i think most of the spammers went to sleep


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 4, 2009)

xicyacex said:
			
		

> Let's guess what the next way of transportation for Zelda will be...
> I vote for a pimpmobile or a little mario kart... kart.



nah, i vote flying penguin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for the timeline, why dont they just admit that link and zelda are eternal lovers, they went to bed and out pop a link and zelda jr and with them comes a curse where little zelda will grow up big and flat while little link will grew up short and toon eye/other physical defects but great with tools.

And at an age of said 18, little sister zelda will get kidnapped and its up to brother link to save her from whatever pedo(note how young link and zelda always look) out there


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

>


I honestly have to say, that scared me for a second there, lol


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not doing so great am i?... well i'm going get whipping for saying this but the worst zelda is OOT and the best to me is LTTP and LA. the only reason OOT is was not great to me was the ending.

also i just notcied something with icey. he's a picture troll but that's just IMO


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 4, 2009)

Damn you Reggie!  Damn yooouu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.  I just realized that I never got around to playing Minish Cap either, horray!

And now I realize the importance of a slot-2 GBA flash cart... *cries*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, if your posts don't get removed....you're doing it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It's 3:30 AM here now, soon I'll go to sleep and I'll probably close the thread, so take your chance to post while you can!


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You're right : http://zelda.wikia.com/wiki/Timeline  (very interesting how they connect Ocarina Of Time to Twilight Princess)


well, wikipedia can be a little shaky, but I know I've read somewhere on something official looking about him having the timeline on his wall. I'll give the wiki a read while I let this forum get ahead again. also, went over quote limit, so had to recompile there.


----------



## iFish (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni your doing a good jub


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 4, 2009)

Top Zelda games? Let's see...

1) Ocarina of Time. Yeah, predictable, but what do you expect when it's such a great game? there's a reason it's consistently voted best game of all time, you know.
2) Link's Awakening. Loved the story, remember getting stuck in the second dungeon for ages as a kid (that bit where you have to kill the enemies in the right order), and I lol'd at the hack I found of it called 'Link Gets Laid' where it's all childish knob gags and sleaze. 
3) Oracles games. Impossible to pick between them, both some of the best portable games ever created. Seriously. Right up there with Super Mario Land and Tetris.
4) Majora's Mask. Hard as all hell but I remember it lasting me weeks.
5) Link To The Past. A classic in every sense of the word.
6) Zelda CDi series...Nah, not really. Just wish I could see the looks on your faces though. Serious answer would be Twilight Princess.
7) Can't be bothered to keep going.


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

'you're making my job harder, I don't appreciate it'

You earn money for baning people? OMG.

On topic, SOMEONE, WHAT'S THE PROGRESS D:


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

The first thing I do when I start a new Zelda game is to name the character Link.  I don't get people who name the character something else, such as their dog's name, or their name.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a good idea my friend other wise you will get a whole lot of spam unless you can have different person remove it.  also who here hates the sneaking parts in zelda what is this metal gear zelda?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Im gonna guess that there is still no fix.


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ocarina was my least favorite too, but LTTP would be better if the NES supported better graphics back then


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2009)

Yo DJPlace, i'm really happy for you and imma let you finish... but OOT has the greatest ending of all Zelda games !


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> Toni your doing a good jub
> I kick some major ass tonight!
> 
> 
> QUOTEIm gonna guess that there is still no fix.


And what a good guess that would be!


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

Naruto123 said:
			
		

> Ocarina was my least favorite too, but LTTP would be better if the NES supported better graphics back then



I think you mean to say SNES


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Im gonna guess that there is still no fix.
> Nope, Nintendo got us good.
> 
> 
> ...


Wha...?  LTTP was for the SNES and it had great graphics.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> stvlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have a clue where you got this because Aonuma and Miyamoto have both confirmed the existence of a (split) timeline many, many times.

And as far as Zelda games go: Anyone who ranks OoT way above or below ALttP the other is an idiot.  They are the same goddamn game.  OoT is ALttP in 3D.  And the whole OoT fanboyism has gotten pretty old.  There have been at least a DOZEN games that used the same exact formula and improved upon it.  WW, OoT, TP, ALttP, they're all the same game in different settings.  Hell, Okami is a better game than OoT was!  OoT has aged TERRIBLY, TP is a perfect representation of how stale OoT is in today's market.  Take off your rose-colored glasses and see the game for what it really is for a change.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a HUGE Zelda fan (probably the most rabid one here and I am more than willing to prove that), but OoT is simply nowhere near as good as everyone says it was.  There have been so many OoT-like games it has lost all sense of identity it once had.  Now Majora's Mask, THAT is an experience.  No N64 game has stood the test of time quite like it.  It truly stands apart from anything else out there (go ahead and try to prove me wrong there).


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 4, 2009)

quick toni, lock it before this monstority grew an extra 30+ pages while u are away


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Shurebis said:
			
		

> 'you're making my job harder, I don't appreciate it'
> 
> You earn money for baning people? OMG.
> 
> On topic, SOMEONE, WHAT'S THE PROGRESS D:



The same as it was the last 10 times you asked.  Nobody knows how the progress with the crack is going, and nobody will know until it's actually released.  It probably won't get released tonight, it'll more than likely be a couple of days.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

oh, and for the record, when I talk of a single timeline, I exclude the CDI games as I personally do _not_ want to call that crap official canon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 4, 2009)

Thought this would be funny on the topic of Zelda...



BY FAR MY FAVORITE ZELDA PRODUCTION EVER.


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

If you gonna close de Thread, how we will know if it comes out?

In Brazil, it's 00:29 yet.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Yo DJPlace, i'm really happy for you and imma let you finish... but OOT has the greatest ending of all Zelda games !



maybe i just don't like how the game ended. after you beat it. it kinda screwed up the zelda time line... not sure i have to watch that AVGN video


----------



## Icey (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni u r teh uber


----------



## iFish (Dec 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh toni i was hoping you would remove my post and put somethimg funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have a good sleep


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

Shurebis said:
			
		

> 'you're making my job harder, I don't appreciate it'
> 
> You earn money for baning people? OMG.
> 
> On topic, SOMEONE, WHAT'S THE PROGRESS D:


Who mentioned money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No money here....I do it out of love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Progress, there is no progress....people chat about Zelda, enjoy themselves, I'm keeping this thread from collapsing!

That's the current state!


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

if any of you are interested of getting to know the timeline of Zelda 
got to this link------------>Zelda timeline


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 4, 2009)

Shurebis said:
			
		

> If you gonna close de Thread, how we will know if it comes out?
> 
> In Brazil, it's 00:29 yet.


The game is already out.  The patch will just be announced in another thread if this is closed.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or if the site goes down (unlikely), that would mean the patch is out.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

I smashed OOT without a strategy guide I collected everything, including all poes.  I ended up missing only one heart piece.  I had help finding the others with the Stone of Agony.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 4, 2009)

IMB4CLOSE

lol sorry had to man I cant wait for this patch Favorite zelda OOT (ending was kinda lame though) favorite handheld zelda (tie between minish cap and PH)


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

637 User(s) are reading this topic (461 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)

Ok now, 1102 people in this Thread, if you close, you gonna destroy the internet!


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

"There's a reason [OoT] consistently is voted the greatest game of all time"

Yes, there is a reason.  That reason is nostalgia.  Your real vision is clouded by memories of playing the game at the time.

PS:  OoT's ending is fantastically mediocre.  WW and MM both had infinitely better endings.

PPS: The CDi games aren't canon in the slightest.  You don't have to pretend they aren't because they simply are not official.  They aren't even made under Nintendo's supervision.


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

Who was the one that said Link can't talk?
Well he was right.
Link doesn't talk...
He SINGS!
Or not...


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for dealing with al of us and keeping the thread up, Toni. Off topic, has anyone noticed I'm the top of like 6 pages now? >


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

If you have the GX emulators on the Wii, then you can enjoy all of the Zelda's except for PH and Twilight Princess. Not counting the CDi BS.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 4, 2009)

Oracles were the best Zelda games ever!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bring back the animals, damn.  The kangaroo was badass.  

Edit: deleted modded post


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 4, 2009)

wow, its been interesting watching this thread progress, giving some lols, and all but being threatened by some.



Spoiler



heres what you need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





haha you thought i was going to post another psd


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And now I realize the importance of a slot-2 GBA flash cart... *cries*



that was my original thought, but im gonna look for a gba emulator, shouldnt be a problem seeing as i we can run snes game emulators on the ds...


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Softmod your Wii and play through the TV using a classical controller.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no GBA emulator for any cart other then the iPlayer on the DS.  You'll either have to pick one of those up or an EZ-Flash 3-in-1.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

I would have figured Nintendo would have milked the Zelda franchise the way they do with Mario and re-released OOT on the DS by now.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm impressed. We're well over 1,000 posts at this stage and still no mention of the duck walk...whoops...my bad.

You've really gotta wonder what kind of crack they were smokin' when someone at Nintendo said 'yeah, that sounds like a good idea'.

Anyway, has anyone ever actually played the Zelda and Mario CDi games? I did once. Oh sweet lord did they suck.


----------



## iFish (Dec 4, 2009)

yay toni!! i love your off topic romoves so funny !


----------



## Takanato (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol this is my log

Day 1: 1,500 posts Mods getting paid to moderate this specific topic.
Day 2: 2,000 Mods feels fine moderating topic, patch doesnt get released and people get aggresive
Day 3: 2,500 posts Mods go crazy and lock the topic from the slandering and Noobness of aggravated people.


----------



## iFish (Dec 4, 2009)

me and trolley dave are buddehs fwi


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

unless you get removed


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

anyone rember the GB where you can rob the store and if you go back in it you get zapped to death and if you contuine your game your name gets changed to thief. also you can steal in TP i think... but you get a parrot pecking you to death man i want to see a stealing moment in this game like


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go watch this timeline theory : http://zelda.wikia.com/wiki/Split_Timeline_Theory  (it's the one i found really interesting)

PS : And for the GB game it's Link's Awakening


----------



## Naruto123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timeline


----------



## hey_suburbia (Dec 4, 2009)

Video review of The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks:
http://www.wiinintendo.net/2009/12/03/the-...s-video-review/

GameTrailers gave it a 9.0


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 4, 2009)

"Yo Xenophobia, Imma let you finish, but Bowser's Inside Story had one the greatest Anti Piracy checks of all time"


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ty for the info i will. once this topic get's closed. oh also toni when are you going close this.? and has anyone noticed if the site slowed down.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> I would have figured Nintendo would have milked the Zelda franchise the way they do with Mario and re-released OOT on the DS by now.


They re-released SM64 because there aren't as many games like it out there and it was a MUCH more important game for Nintendo and gaming as a whole.  Also, while it is slightly dated, it was still a far more solid experience compared to what was out there at the time than if they remade OoT.  Also, they don't want to muck up the DS with needless Zelda ports when they could be focusing on new Zelda games.


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> anyone rember the GB where you can rob the store and if you go back in it you get zapped to death and if you contuine your game your name gets changed to thief. also you can steal in TP i think... but you get a parrot pecking you to death man i want to see a stealing moment in this game like


heh yeah that was in links awakening


----------



## xicyacex (Dec 4, 2009)

You should all watch this or the little pigs and cows will haunt you forever.


----------



## Takanato (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol Mods trying to cover up the truth!


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

i wonder if someone made a zelda rickroll yet? i would laugh if they did.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Dec 4, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> "There's a reason [OoT] consistently is voted the greatest game of all time"
> 
> Yes, there is a reason.  That reason is nostalgia.  Your real vision is clouded by memories of playing the game at the time.
> 
> ...



A opinion is a opinion. I finished OOT (again) last week and i still thinking that it is the best Zelda ever made. To me, it's even getting better as time goes by, just like a wine aging in a good oak barrel.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, every moment now......letting you all post as long as you can.....i'll write a note and close this thread until tomorrow..then I'll reopen it again!

Threads like this need heavy monitoring and modding at go, because in matter of minutes chaos happens!


----------



## Muffins (Dec 4, 2009)

Naruto123 said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, anyone who doesn't feel like being branded a Thief would just use the ALTERNATE shop stealing method- all the free goods, none of the death.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> Beware said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As I said: Rose-colored glasses.  Anyone looking at the game objectively would completely disagree.  Your point simply strengthens my argument.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 4, 2009)

i like turtles


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 4, 2009)

Uh...I only see 1 MOD in this topic right now, Toni Plutonij.
Hi Toni!
Man, I'm so bored with Zelda right now that I was making poor Link kill himself! Die Link, Die!
Mu ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hah~!!!

Did you guys try the multiplayer? It's friggin awesome because IT DOESN'T LET YOU PLAY IT! It's so awesome that the Download Play does not work! Isn't that an awesome multiuplayer mode? I think it's EPIC!

Why do the rails on the tracks look like a zipper to somebody's pants? Are the tracks the things the spirits used to seal the evil away or something!?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> me and trolley dave are buddehs fwi



But Toni is the man and leader of the Radioactive Force.  If he tells me to attack I have no choice!

Back on-topic : This has made me bust out my OoT cart to see if it's nostalgia or greatness that makes me still love it.  I think it's just as good today as it was back then.  We've had major advancements in graphic capabilities and all that, but it still looks lovely and plays really nicely.  Still just as jaw-dropping today I think as long as you remember to take into account the machine it's running on.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 4, 2009)

Erm, why can't we just close this thread...People aren't even talking about Spirit Tracks anymore...I mean, sure, reopen it when a fix is released...But seriously, almost 1000 posts meaningless posts >.< (including this one, yes)


----------



## hey_suburbia (Dec 4, 2009)

Where does it freeze for everyone?

I played the whole intro, created a name, watched the story, now I'm walking around the house in the beginning

I have Ackard II


----------



## iFish (Dec 4, 2009)

well toni merry tempmas and chaos already has happend


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 4, 2009)

all right i understand i'll just wait till whenever. but this game sprit tracks is one of the best handheld zelda's in a while. so i'll wait to tommorow also i got 800 post!! also i'm done for the night later y'all


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Are the tracks the things the spirits used to seal the evil away or something!?



Believe or not, if you read the prologue, yep, the trails are the seal


----------



## .Darky (Dec 4, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought the Zelda cartoon was horrible even as a kid? I hope I'm not.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 4, 2009)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> Where does it freeze for everyone?
> 
> I played the whole intro, created a name, watched the story, now I'm walking around the house in the beginning
> 
> I have Ackard II


Right at the first screen it freezes. So I guess that card passes it


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is nigh on impossible to make a statement like that "from the inside."  And by your logic, Majora's Mask is automatically a "better" game.  And you said "remember to take into account the machine it's running on."  You are proving that people who think this are thinking about it in terms of when it was out and what it did AT THE TIME.  Therefore, again, strengthening my argument that the hype is all nostalgia.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 4, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i wonder if someone made a zelda rickroll yet? i would laugh if they did.



Closest I've ever seen was this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw9JAS9ryXc...feature=related


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Erm, why can't we just close this thread...People aren't even talking about Spirit Tracks anymore...I mean, sure, reopen it when a fix is released...But seriously, almost 1000 posts meaningless posts >.< (including this one, yes)


It will be closed every minute now.....I'm monitoring and modding thread "on go", so it's OK......I've let them talk about Zelda gaming in general, as long as they don't post completely offtopic and some trash!

Other then that, it's OK!


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 4, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thought the Zelda cartoon was horrible even as a kid? I hope I'm not.


+1
btw toni. are you really 21? you look like 35year old punk


----------



## iFish (Dec 4, 2009)

toni you can never clam me!! without druggin me


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 4, 2009)

while you're staring this thread and waiting for the patch to fall from the sky, cyclods and m3i users, don't mind helping me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194578


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 4, 2009)

FOR COMPLETE FOOLS THAT DON'T KNOW WHERE THE GAME F**KS UP:
1) Teh Nintendo Logo (For some flash carts)
2) Infinite Loop on the Train Tracks&No Train Controls
3) NO LOCAL MULTIPLAY FOR YOU! The Multiplayer does not work, I've just tested that.
Toni, please close this. I'm begging here!
Stop the madness of the n00b swarm!


----------



## wolflinkmaster (Dec 4, 2009)

any sign of a patch just come home from work and not subject to the

here is still Brazil 00:50

thank


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Reason: Real Chaos happens when I get undressed, ask Hadrian, he knows! - Toni Plutonij



Even moderating reasons aren't relevant anymore......

Hadrian is overrated, he isn't THAT good on bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, doesn't work on my iTouch DS so I'm just gonna wait for a patch. K bye.

Don't close this thread, all the guests who come here for this thread help us earn more revenue towards our next sever


----------



## Ian10234 (Dec 4, 2009)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol EXCUUUUSE ME PRINCESS!! I wasn't THAT bad except for that one annoying line in every single episode (only about 12 episodes?)
makes sense to just close the thread until the AP is released...or maybe forever whichever is best. Also I don't think you need to say what cart it doesn't work on since it doesn't work on ANY flash cart. At least, for now.


----------



## vodoochild81 (Dec 4, 2009)

Im sorry, there is just soo many messages to sift through. Does this work on R4 with the ys menu? thanks.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> FOR COMPLETE FOOLS THAT DON'T KNOW WHERE THE GAME F**KS UP:
> 1) Teh Nintendo Logo (For some flash carts)
> 2) Infinite Loop on the Train Tracks&No Train Controls
> 3) NO LOCAL MULTIPLAY FOR YOU! The Multiplayer does not work, I've just tested that.
> ...



Closing this thread will simply cause an influx of new THREADS as opposed to new posts in an already thrashed thread.  Closing this will cause more issues than it could possibly fix.

PS:  If there is a fix, it will be on the front page.  Someone should edit the OP to say that so idiots don't post useless questions like that here.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 4, 2009)

anyways why u people are waiting patch so horny? this game is crap! just go play your stupid mario games you nintendo freaks!


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 4, 2009)

while you're staring this thread and waiting for the patch to fall from the sky, cyclods and m3i users, don't mind helping me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194578


----------



## Kafluke (Dec 4, 2009)

I have it running on DS real latest firmware up to the train.

I have it on DS MS Simply using ysmenu up to the train.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does that logic automatically make MM a better game?  And no, it's not just about when it was out and what it did at the time.  In my opinion if you gave it a modern makeover but kept everything else exactly the same it would still be just as fun of a game as it was when it came out on the N64 originally.


----------



## DoS (Dec 4, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> FOR COMPLETE FOOLS THAT DON'T KNOW WHERE THE GAME F**KS UP:
> 1) Teh Nintendo Logo (For some flash carts)
> 2) Infinite Loop on the Train Tracks&No Train Controls
> 3) NO LOCAL MULTIPLAY FOR YOU! The Multiplayer does not work, I've just tested that.
> ...


Why would you though? Why would you beg for a thread about Zelda in GBATemp to be closed?

It absolutely makes no sense, it would have ZERO impact on your life.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 4, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also add that with certain flash cards it doesn't save properly. Cyclo DS Evo doesn't save, that much I know.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

wolflinkmaster said:
			
		

> any sign of a patch just come home from work and not subject to the
> 
> here is still Brazil 00:50
> 
> thank



You only asked like 20 minutes ago, give it a rest son.  When a patch is released you'll see it on the front page and in the first post of this thread.  I told you before, it's unlikely to just take a couple of hours.  It'll more than likely be a few days.


----------



## iFish (Dec 4, 2009)

i love you toni good night


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 4, 2009)

Tony, I bet you haven't had anywhere as much fun moderating this thread as the Chrono Trigger one.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 4, 2009)

Lmao. I've been following this thread for around 6 hours now (Like twice an hour), and it's been ridiculous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played up to the second train encounter (Used both saves to get passed), and I think I'm just going to wait for the patch. 

I might even buy the game (The last game I bought for DS was Pokemon Pearl at launch. Lol).


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 4, 2009)

I have an Idea! let's see who can beat The "Legend of Zelda: Parallel Worlds." while waiting for the patch.
What? You say you've never heard of LoZW. Thats because it's a rom hack of A link to the past. Keeps the original fun while making a new game. Did I mention it took 4 years to make, and increased the difficulty to make it 9001 times harder? 
Seriously it's insanely hard on the normal difficulty and it has a hard suicide difficulty!

You can play it, but can you beat it?


----------



## Liink (Dec 4, 2009)

Geez! i posted on this no more then 12 hours ago (waaay page on page 2) and look what it has ballooned into! 
Hope theres a AP solution soon! Dieing to play a new zelda, and theres no way im gonna survive til the 11th when it comes out in australia, gonna have to get this early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 might go play a bit more Wind Waker or something to get me in the mood and pass the time! I suggest you all go do something similar...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I will be 22 this January


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Goes and gets co-ordernates to rikuumi's house, presses a buncha key on keybord, then an ion-cannon fires on rikuumi's house* Mu ha ha ha ha! Fear the ION-CANNON!

Okay, this topic is trashed.
If this is how bad things are for a Zelda game, I dread what will happen when the Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver games come to America and are dumped. I know for sure there will be new gay anti-piracy in the game, you just wait and see!

Also Dice is watching. Yo Dice! Sup man!?

You guys talking about OOT make me want to play that game again. I remember when I first got it, it was Christmas of 1998. Oh man that game was FUN! Oh, the memories are coming back to me. FREGGIN DARK LINK! GAH!! I HATE THAT BAS_%*#(@*$()#!*!! You smack the Master Sword outta my hand Gannon!? Well guess what, NOW YOU EAT THE MIGHTY BIGGORN SWORD!
My Biggorn Sword goes slice slice slice slice slice!
And THAT is how you beat OOT with style! I have yet to try the Swordless Link glitch. I did replace all of my items with Empty Bottles using that glitch once, I F**Ked up my save GOOD! LOL!

This post brought to you by SUNNY-D *not*


----------



## dandaman377 (Dec 4, 2009)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Lmao. I've been following this thread for around 6 hours now (Like twice an hour), and it's been ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been following this for about half as long as you i would say. I'm about to try it on an emulator, soo gl to me lol


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Beware said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it still looked and played great, MM both looks better and has tighter controls.  Therefore, by what you said, MM is better.  I wasn't trying to push MM, just pointing out the flaw in your logic.  And as I said, you can absolutely not make statements like that from the inside.  You can argue the contrary all you want, but you went into this with the opinion that OoT was great.  You also had played it previously.  By those very simple points, it's proven that you saying "It's still great" is completely meaningless in terms of judging it objectively.

I, on the other hand, have introduced the game to people who experienced other Zelda and Zelda-like games before it and have seen their reaction.  In fact, I'm in the midst of this with my sister as we speak!  She has been playing through MM, I'm going to have her play through Okami or TP next then see her opinion of OoT and we will have a completely unabashed, non-nostalgic, objective opinion of the game.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 4, 2009)

Is this the fastest growing thread ever? Seems the new server = faster spam as well huh


----------



## Kafluke (Dec 4, 2009)

Gunna ask something just because I didn't see it in the 80% of this thread that I've found time to read through and decode into sense.

Has anyone checked that Chinese (or may have been Japanese) website where the new super Mario wii fix was first posted? I tried to look through my history to see if I could find the link but no luck. May be worth monitoring. They had that Mario fix slightly before it was posted here. (LOL, slightly we can't ever wait for our Nintendo big titles cause all the rest of the games suck ass!)


----------



## Maverick_z (Dec 4, 2009)

Ericthegreat said:
			
		

> Is this the fastest growing thread ever? Seems the new server = faster spam as well huh



its just all the guests if you can count them


----------



## Icey (Dec 4, 2009)

PM this guy if you want the crack, he has it but he's hoarding it:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=83934


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 4, 2009)

Majora's Mask was actualy a N64 DD System game, it was converted into a Cartridge for the USA and others because the N64 DD was short-lived. That is why the game is better. Only one thing I hated about MM THE FREAKIN CLOCK! I just feel pressured until I use the song to slow down time.


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

CAN WE PLEASE GET BACK ON TOPIC?!

Has xpa done anything about this yet?;\


----------



## Makar (Dec 4, 2009)

Wasn't expecting this to be released early. For those of you working on a AP fix good luck. People shouldn't be whining about it since the game isn't even out yet.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Beware said:
			
		

> You said it still looked and played great, MM both looks better and has tighter controls.  Therefore, by what you said, MM is better.  I wasn't trying to push MM, just pointing out the flaw in your logic.  And as I said, you can absolutely not make statements like that from the inside.  You can argue the contrary all you want, but you went into this with the opinion that OoT was great.  You also had played it previously.  By those very simple points, it's proven that you saying "It's still great" is completely meaningless in terms of judging it objectively.
> 
> I, on the other hand, have introduced the game to people who experienced other Zelda and Zelda-like games before it and have seen their reaction.  In fact, I'm in the midst of this with my sister as we speak!  She has been playing through MM, I'm going to have her play through Okami or TP next then see her opinion of OoT and we will have a completely unabashed, non-nostalgic, objective opinion of the game.
> 
> ...



The fix probably won't be out for a few days, that's the way it usually goes.


----------



## Beware (Dec 4, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Majora's Mask was actualy a N64 DD System game, it was converted into a Cartridge for the USA and others because the N64 DD was short-lived. That is why the game is better. Only one thing I hated about MM THE FREAKIN CLOCK! I just feel pressured until I use the song to slow down time.



Um...That's the point...  The fate of the entire fucking world rests on your shoulders.  The "time limit" adds actual depth to the evil being breathing down your neck not to mention the immense freedom you have and connection you can make with the characters.  Also, as you said, the Inverse Song of Time is ALWAYS an option.  And the game isn't better because it was for the DD system.  That makes absolutely no sense.  More powerful system != better game.  There is infinitely more involved with MM that makes it a better (and more unique) experience.

@TrollyDave:  How can you think OoT was more majestic looking?  The textures are blurry and the entire overworld is covered by mist in order to cover up the technical limitations of the N64.  Anyways, it doesn't matter because people who believe OoT is the greatest are, as I've been saying, too clouded by nostalgia to believe otherwise.  I just want to throw the idea out there that the game isn't all it's cracked up to be.  I'm especially adamant about that because I was once of the opinion OoT was far better, but I saw the light.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

Message to all the mods.....

This thread NEEDS CONSTANT SUPERVISION AND MONITORING..I have done that with last (how many is it) pages, and I will close this thread so it doesn't burst into something we really don't want!

I plan to re-open this thread tomorrow....
*All similar threads WILL be closed, if AP fix comes during my absence, re-open this thread OR create a new one!*

DO NOT OPEN THIS THREAD IF YOU DON'T HAVE TIME TO PROPERLY MOD IT!

*Posts merged*


----------



## dice (Dec 4, 2009)

I can mod it for a while


----------



## RxMxG (Dec 4, 2009)

whoa... more AP = more smarter and tougher modder...


----------



## Rfire (Dec 4, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> FOR COMPLETE FOOLS THAT DON'T KNOW WHERE THE GAME F**KS UP:
> 1) Teh Nintendo Logo (For some flash carts)
> 2) Infinite Loop on the Train Tracks&No Train Controls
> 3) NO LOCAL MULTIPLAY FOR YOU! The Multiplayer does not work, I've just tested that.
> ...




And in my case, before the Nintendo logo. Two white screens. Supercard CF.


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

On my M3i Zero it freezes at the nintendo screen.


----------



## vaan661 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just a question... I havent been on here since the first page of this and i didnt want to go trough reading all these pages cause yeah wow lol alot.... I was wondering has anyone tried it on the Edge Kard?


----------



## asdf (Dec 4, 2009)

vaan661 said:
			
		

> Just a question... I havent been on here since the first page of this and i didnt want to go trough reading all these pages cause yeah wow lol alot.... I was wondering has anyone tried it on the Edge Kard?


No! It doesn't work on any card. None! Zero!


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I think that any flashcart pass the Train Button, only R4i Gold, and that's a rumor.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

vaan661 said:
			
		

> Just a question... I havent been on here since the first page of this and i didnt want to go trough reading all these pages cause yeah wow lol alot.... I was wondering has anyone tried it on the Edge Kard?



Don't have to to be able tell you that it won't work.  I think the only card that has a chance of running is the SCDS1 cos it can run stuff in "clean" mode.  As DeMoN pointed out to me though someone mentioned it earlier on in the thread and there were no replies so it probably didn't work.


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, now I'm bored.
I am sure I'll be happy tomorrow though. AP Fix? Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm gonna lurk elsewhere now, poping in here and there to see how this goes.
Also, I wonder what's on Youtube...?


----------



## vaan661 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the fast reply


----------



## pcmanrules (Dec 4, 2009)

I've got a Acekard and a M3i so i'll be happy if either is fixed.


----------



## Exbaddude (Dec 4, 2009)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Well, now I'm bored.
> I am sure I'll be happy tomorrow though. AP Fix? Yay!
> 
> 
> ...


Same Here. I'm not, "STALKING" this thread though. 
I'll be happy if it came out tomorrow. 

Good Luck Crackers!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 4, 2009)

god damn 39 pages since i went to sleep


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Dec 4, 2009)

hopefully, before i go to school tomorrow and i check the computer, the patch will be here waiting for me. Best of luck to whoever is making the patch.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 4, 2009)

Out of curiosity, how many of us are actually here awaiting a fix, and how many are just posting to keep this topic going for shits and giggles, see how many posts we can get it to before we break the internet?

I've tried to remain in the first group as much as possible, but who am I kidding? I just wanna see how long it takes for this thing to die. I usually post on gamefaqs, the very idea of a topic over 500 posts is a novelty to me.

EDIT: typo. my bad. I doubt any of us are here waiting for a fox...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 4, 2009)

well i'm playing it right now


----------



## asdf (Dec 4, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, how many of us are actually here awaiting a fix, and how many are just posting to keep this topic going for shits and giggles, see how many posts we can get it to before we break the internet?
> 
> I've tried to remain in the first group as much as possible, but who am I kidding? I just wanna see how long it takes for this thing to die. I usually post on gamefaqs, the very idea of a topic over 500 posts is a novelty to me.
> 
> *EDIT: typo. my bad. I doubt any of us are here waiting for a fox...*


Speak for yourself.

Anyway, I doubt this crack will come out for at least a day.


----------



## Ian10234 (Dec 4, 2009)

EZVi        : White Screen
Supercard CF: White screen
Edge        : Freeze after N logo?
R4           : Freeze after N logo
M3i          : Crash at Train / Freeze at N Logo
R4i          : Crash at Train
AK2i        : Crash at Train
Cyclo DS : Crash at Train?
No$GBA   : Works for some especially with the right settings
DSTT       : Unconfirmed


(Note: if you have any Flash Carts to add (not that it matters ATM) Please state the Name of your cart and Error and make a quote to this post if you can)


----------



## Zparks (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd like to add AK2i - Crash at train.
Now to wait paitently for the fix... one more week before I can legally own this as it were


----------



## wolflinkmaster (Dec 4, 2009)

I go to sleep because tah tense wait


I hope that when I wake up already has a patch

greeting to those who stay

until later

I'm going crazy here waiting, even better sleep


----------



## Rfire (Dec 4, 2009)

Ian10234 said:
			
		

> EZVi: White Screen
> Edge: Freeze after N logo?
> M3i : Crash at Train
> R4i : Crash at Train
> ...



Supercard CF. White screen.


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

What software for the M3i Zero lets you play till the train?? Mine freezes at the N logo.


----------



## pwnazar (Dec 4, 2009)

Ian10234 said:
			
		

> EZVi: White Screen
> Edge: Freeze after N logo?
> M3i : Crash at Train
> R4i : Crash at Train
> ...




I can add that the original R4 with 1.18 Firmware Freezes at the Nintendo Logo.


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

I have the original R4 and both regular loader and YSmenu doesnt crash intill the train.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

Ian10234 said:
			
		

> EZVi: White Screen
> Edge: Freeze after N logo?
> M3i : Crash at Train
> R4i : Crash at Train
> ...


useful progress, I like that. and thanks to Dice for moding for us for a while. since it wasn't _exactly_ stated, AK 2.1 AKAIO tested and works till the train. Also, I'm back.


----------



## wiifan420 (Dec 4, 2009)

DSTT Unconfirmed huh. I tested it on mine. Seems like every other cart, all is well until I get to the train, then the controls arent there.


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2009)

I confirm for the Cyclo DS ; it crashes at train


----------



## azelf411 (Dec 4, 2009)

i wouldnt get my hopes up for this to work soon, i still remember mario and luigi bowsers inside story, took like 2 weeks for a fix to come out for the r4. but i do greatly appreciate anyone who is trying to make/find a fix for us!


----------



## Ian10234 (Dec 4, 2009)

EZVi : White Screen
Supercard CF: White screen
Edge : Freeze after N logo?
R4 : Freeze after N logo/(YS menu: Crash at Train)
M3i : Crash at Train / Freeze at N Logo
R4i : Crash at Train
DSTT : Crash at Train
AK2i : Crash at Train/(AKAIO: Crash at Train)
Cyclo DS : Crash at Train
No$GBA : Works for some especially with the right settings
AKRPG: Unconfirmed (Is it any different from 2.1/? if not I guess i should remove it)


(Note: if you have any Flash Carts to add (not that it matters ATM) Please state the Name of your cart and Error and make a quote to this post if you can)
Added every Next Page (I hope that's allowed)


----------



## smashbro (Dec 4, 2009)

wiifan420 said:
			
		

> DSTT Unconfirmed huh. I tested it on mine. Seems like every other cart, all is well until I get to the train, then the controls arent there.


I can confirm this too.


----------



## Caidryn (Dec 4, 2009)

Ian10234 said:
			
		

> EZVi : White Screen
> Supercard CF: White screen
> Edge : Freeze after N logo?
> R4 : Freeze after N logo/(YS menu: Crash at Train)
> ...


heh, what I was going for with my tidbit was actually just that mine was an AK _2.1_ but it's alright, they're mostly identical anyway, just hat one works with dsi and the other doesn't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 4, 2009)

think i found another ap using no$. in the path to the tower 2nd floor there are 4 switches i swear it is impossible to activate them all they only stay on for about 3 seconds each no way in hell are you fast enough with the mouse! has to be another Ap for sure.


----------



## Zparks (Dec 4, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> think i found another ap using no$. in the path to the tower 2nd floor there are 4 switches i swear it is impossible to activate them all they only stay on for about 3 seconds each no way in hell are you fast enough with the mouse! has to be another Ap for sure.



I'm assuming you don't have the boomerang or something similar.


----------



## Ian10234 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> think i found another ap using no$. in the path to the tower 2nd floor there are 4 switches i swear it is impossible to activate them all they only stay on for about 3 seconds each no way in hell are you fast enough with the mouse! has to be another Ap for sure.


well it depends. How far apart are they? Maybe you can post a screen?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 4, 2009)

Zparks said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no you have no items only a sword.

*Posts merged*

their fairly apart i actually did manage to activate all 4 by a miracle and i'm positive i did it in the correct order. the door still did not open!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 4, 2009)

I doubt it is anti piracy because NO$GBA usually isn't effected by any forms of anti piracy.


----------



## Ian10234 (Dec 4, 2009)

EZVi : White Screen
Supercard CF: White screen
Edge : Freeze after N logo?
R4 : Freeze after N logo/(YS menu: Crash at Train)
M3i : Crash at Train / Freeze at N Logo
R4i : Crash at Train
DSTT : Crash at Train
AK2i : Crash at Train/(AKAIO: Crash at Train)
Cyclo DS : Crash at Train
No$GBA : Works for some especially with the right settings
AKRPG: Unconfirmed (Is it any different from 2.1/? if not I guess i should remove it)


(Note: if you have any Flash Carts to add (not that it matters ATM) Please state the Name of your cart and Error and make a quote to this post if you can)
Added every Next Page (I hope that's allowed)


----------



## dice (Dec 4, 2009)

goin 2 bed so I'm locking as I won't be modding.


----------



## Leo99999 (Dec 4, 2009)

Try a spin attack with the switches


----------



## Clookster (Dec 4, 2009)

Here we go! 

http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/

BTW - Acekard 2i --> ~12$ @Dealextreme. Just in case that you don't have one.


----------



## Opium (Dec 4, 2009)

Topic open again. Normmatt has come to the rescue. He broke the anti-piracy protection and the game is now working with AKAIO.

Update to the latest loader from here if you are an Acekard user: http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/index.html


----------



## Paulieo (Dec 4, 2009)

lucky AKAIO users.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 4, 2009)

Yay! Normmatt to the rescue! Thanks!!


----------



## bobinski (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Fixed #4492,#4499,#4500,#4510,#4512,#4513,#4527



But this is 4507

Anyway testing it in a few minutes


----------



## Clookster (Dec 4, 2009)

Akaio uses the numbers from DS Scene.

http://www.ds-scene.net/

Oh, Anyway Mr Matt, yould you fix 

4404 - Puyo Puyo!: Puyopuyo 15th Anniversary v1.3 (JPN) (256Mbit) (BAHAMUT)

as well? (Black Screen after a game or after leaving Options [last button] via "B") _Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeee?_


----------



## Oli181 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the quick fix normmatt


----------



## florian (Dec 4, 2009)

bobinski said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4507 is not fixed on new loader ?


----------



## InnerChild (Dec 4, 2009)

Good thing I bought an acekard to replace my dsextreme! Hope they got everything


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> bobinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS answered on last page it goes of DS-Scene numbers!

- VV


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm guessing no news on M3 yet?
Downloading now


----------



## Clookster (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, it usually takes some days (weeks) for the M3 team to take the Akaio fixes and implement them into their own firmware.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> I'm guessing no news on M3 yet?
> Downloading now


No news yet Dean. sorry


----------



## florian (Dec 4, 2009)

not fixed on acekard 2 ?


----------



## Captain Gynu (Dec 4, 2009)

EZVi : White Screen
Supercard CF: White screen
Edge : Freeze after N logo?
R4 : Freeze after N logo/(YS menu: Crash at Train)
M3i : Crash at Train / Freeze at N Logo
R4i : Crash at Train
DSTT : Crash at Train
AK2i : Crash at Train/(AKAIO: Crash at Train)
Cyclo DS : Crash at Train - Doesn't save
No$GBA : Works for some especially with the right settings
AKRPG: Unconfirmed (Is it any different from 2.1/? if not I guess i should remove it)


Sorry, not exactly sure how this forum works, just joined. Anyway, I have cyclods and added that it doesn't save
thanks.


----------



## billiedekidd (Dec 4, 2009)

ak2 FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thx to normatt


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> not fixed on acekard 2 ?


OK I AM SICK OF THIS IT NOW WORKS ON AKAIO FIRMWARE THANKS TO NORMMATT DOWNLOAD THE NEW FIRWARE HERE --> http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders


----------



## cyberkevin (Dec 4, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Here we go!
> 
> http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/
> 
> ...




I try the patch with an DSi 1.4 with AK2i + AKAIO + Loader of the post http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/
Heu... Look at that :




So, good game at all !!!


----------



## Clookster (Dec 4, 2009)

cyberkevin said:
			
		

> I try the patch with an DSi 1.4 with AK2i + AKAIO + Loader of the post http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/
> Heu... Look at that :
> 
> 
> ...



OMG. You're right-handed.


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 4, 2009)

hell yah ACEKARD+NORMMATT = PWNAGE!

thanks NORMMATT yet again!


----------



## lewys87 (Dec 4, 2009)

when i download the loader where do i put it?
in the ak2loader file (there is nothing in there)
or the loaders file (there are 3 files in there


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I'm going to play with no$ until M3 or someone fixes it


----------



## florian (Dec 4, 2009)

ok but not named on latest loader akaio 4507 ?


----------



## georgebeller (Dec 4, 2009)

Just one word , thanks Normatt.


----------



## zlac (Dec 4, 2009)

Ian10234 said:
			
		

> EZVi : White Screen
> Supercard CF: White screen
> Edge : Freeze after N logo?
> R4 : Freeze after N logo/(YS menu: Crash at Train)
> ...



Suprcard DS1 : Crash at Train with "patch saver" OR "data could not be written" without "patch saver" check-box and in clean mode

maybe there could be easy fix for clean mode. I tried 4 different ARM7 fix, one of them turns off the back-light immediately, but stays at "Creating save file..." without going to "data could not be written".
Perhaps someone with better understanding of arm7 fix can do it.


----------



## florian (Dec 4, 2009)

zelda is fixed on the latest akaio firmware ?


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG I never wanted a fix so badly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 slept only 3hrs. to be here when the fix will be relased


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, that was fast, kudos to Normmatt. Haven't got an Ak2i yet and don't ever plan on getting one. So hope patches come out soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though its not like I can't wait.


----------



## Guy.brush (Dec 4, 2009)

zlac said:
			
		

> Ian10234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



m3DSreal (latest fw, not Sakura): freeze Big N
and Acekards seem to work with newest AKAIO


----------



## florian (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks again Normmatt


----------



## Clau46 (Dec 4, 2009)

thnx for the fix! Happy to have a Acekard


----------



## lewys87 (Dec 4, 2009)

lewys87 said:
			
		

> when i download the loader where do i put it?
> in the ak2loader file (there is nothing in there)
> or the loaders file (there are 3 files in there


----------



## ConJ (Dec 4, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks Normatt.


----------



## -x-naught (Dec 4, 2009)

Had my R4 freeze on the nintendo title until I updated to 1.26 from here:

ndslr4.com/soft/33-en.htm

Now the game is working but I get stuck on the train bit like everyone else as there are no controls..

Hopefully a fix for everyone ain't far off!


----------



## Clookster (Dec 4, 2009)

lewys87 said:
			
		

> lewys87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a secret. It's so difficult, it's impossible that you could find out that yourself. 
Don't just try it - your DS would explode, your house would burn down and your parents would hit you!


----------



## Arvias (Dec 4, 2009)

A guy on BC said there is a fix for M3DS Real cards. Lie?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2009)

R4 fix?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Just now actually patch was released i dunno where to find it tho


----------



## Gus122000 (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't logged into this account in a long time but I did just to say thanks Normmatt. Well i'm off to play some zeldas


----------



## lewys87 (Dec 4, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> lewys87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow. all that would happen?
better not try then and keep asking on here
dont want none of that to happen


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Just now actually patch was released i dunno where to find it tho


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> R4 fix?



Nope rocky, there isnt ):


----------



## damon666 (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks again XPA for another quality crack ... quality not quantity is the key 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




happy hunting and have fun playing your favourite game.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 4, 2009)

lewys87 said:
			
		

> DarthTheufel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol,it can make your life worse too


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2009)

NDS Release: The Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks (USA) [XPA] - {CRACK}

lul


edit; got the crack.


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> NDS Release: The Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks (USA) [XPA] - {CRACK}
> 
> lul



I love you, ipikachu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just gonna wait for XPA's crack!


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 4, 2009)

any news about passing the AP Train of doom now?


----------



## Clookster (Dec 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XPA crack doesn't work with M3i / Sakura 1.44


----------



## lolzed (Dec 4, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it a whole new rom/illegal crack?if it's a patch can someone upload it(if it's not illegal)


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just applied the patch and I can confirm that the train controls are back on my CycloDS Evo with Firmware 1.56 B4

Update : the patched ROM is still not saving on my CycloDS Evo 1.56 B4 , so it is still a partial fix for CycloDS EVO owners..


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 4, 2009)

can somebody post a link or a good hint where to find the crack??


----------



## Arvias (Dec 4, 2009)

"The Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks USA CRACK NDS-XPA"

Yep we done this too, thanks to the cracker for the speedy work again.. 

Instructions: 
1) Unpack the content where your rom (xpa-lzst.nds) is 
2) Run the .bat (xpa-zstc.bat) to generate a cracked rom 
3) enjoy


----------



## jan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

THE FIX IS ON THE OTHER THREAD.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2009)

lul im too slow anyway

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=8913#comment197


^ uploaded by AMan18


----------



## stev418 (Dec 4, 2009)

The_Legend_of_Zelda_Spirit_Tracks_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA

google = friend


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Just wait uplaoding to filetrip now.

http://filetrip.net/f8914-The-Legend-Of-Ze...-Crack-1-0.html


Still not working with M3


----------



## Auyx (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## PaRaLLeL22 (Dec 4, 2009)

LozSTPatch
This is just the patch.. so nothing whine about the illegal crap


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 4, 2009)

so I just need to update the AKAIO loader to play the game with train ctrls?


----------



## shetan (Dec 4, 2009)

this game works perfectly fine on a r4 gold !!
confirmed bij more people and i am beyond the train and zeldas castle !!
i have a dsi with gold card and 4 gig sd card an my mother has a gold r4 and a 1 gig card... works on both without a pacth !!
greets shetan


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Still not working with M3.

still freezes at nintendo logo.


----------



## Crazy-S (Dec 4, 2009)

works now on my AK2i

yay now i can control the choo choo^^


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

The patch brings the train controls back to CycloDS EVO , but it does NOT fix the saving problem , this is only a partial fix for CycloDS EVO , looking for reports from different carts owners ...


----------



## shetan (Dec 4, 2009)

o yeah and my saves also works !! sooo everyone r4 gold rocks !!!


----------



## -x-naught (Dec 4, 2009)

Controls are there on my R4!!!


----------



## Auyx (Dec 4, 2009)

Another Mirror :

http://rapidshare.com/files/316137156/8913..._NDS-XPA_2_.zip

No Pass


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

WTF 3 different file sizes? interesting


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

shetan said:
			
		

> o yeah and my saves also works !! sooo everyone r4 gold rocks !!!


Try to turn the DS completely off and back on again , do you still have the save file ?


----------



## pantelleria (Dec 4, 2009)

Is there a fix for supercard dsone ? the train crah


----------



## Auyx (Dec 4, 2009)

Confirm that saving is still fudged on the Cyclo DS Evo both normal and alternative mode but a workaround is that Real Time saving using the Cyclo in game menu works fine. So bit pants but usable.

Edit : also is the intro they put in a bit corrupted on everyone elses carts? the lower 3rd is all garbled for me patched a few times on clean roms and always the same.


----------



## maglat (Dec 4, 2009)

Still not working with iTouch DS V1 Firmware 3.5.

still freezes at nintendo logo.


----------



## radders248 (Dec 4, 2009)

Still locks up at nintendo screen, m3ds real running latest sakura version


----------



## NemesisHunter (Dec 4, 2009)

Auyx said:
			
		

> Confirm that saving is still fudged on the Cyclo DS Evo both normal and alternative mode but a workaround is that Real Time saving using the Cyclo in game menu works fine. So bit pants but usable.
> 
> Edit : also is the intro they put in a bit corrupted on everyone elses carts? the lower 3rd is all garbled for me patched a few times on clean roms and always the same.



Same here. Running CycloDS Evolution V.156 Beta 4.  Game runs fine (have not tested up to train yet), but Save File is auto-deleted upon quitting the game.  Solution : Use Real-Time Save.


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Controls appear for me on M3Real with Sakura 1.44 2nd Multi. (XPA intro glitchy at bottom, is it meant to look like that?)

But unfortunately save still isn't working. =(

RTS function freezes it at Ninty logo.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Controls appear for me on M3Real with Sakura 1.44 2nd Multi. (XPA intro glitchy at bottom, is it meant to look like that?)
> 
> But unfortunately save still isn't working. =(
> 
> RTS function freezes it at Ninty logo.


You got it too load that far??!


----------



## Darklink137 (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is the solution, sorry for my bad english i'm from germany

Crack Zelda


this is the crack for spirit tracks

But there is a Prob I'm not premium user of rapidshare.....so only 10 downloads, would be great if someone can upp it again thanks


i'll reup it again........there was an error with the files


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Auyx said:
			
		

> Confirm that saving is still fudged on the Cyclo DS Evo both normal and alternative mode but a workaround is that Real Time saving using the Cyclo in game menu works fine. So bit pants but usable.
> 
> Edit : also is the intro they put in a bit corrupted on everyone elses carts? the lower 3rd is all garbled for me patched a few times on clean roms and always the same.


Yea , the intro seems to be corrupted here as well, I am using CycloDS EVO , 1.56 B4


----------



## zlac (Dec 4, 2009)

Train controls work now on Supercard ds1, but the game still freezes after beating flying beetle!


----------



## FIX94 (Dec 4, 2009)

Works perfect on my dstt and ysmenu!!!


----------



## Darklink137 (Dec 4, 2009)

and sorry the installation

put the unpatched rom in an directory....where u unrar the file.
then open the .bat

and a cracked rom will appear...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




works on r4i sdhc

greets


----------



## jajajbinx35 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crack for Zelda:

http://rapidshare.com/files/316142910/Zelda_Crack.rar.html

Proof:

[NFO][04/12/2009] The_Legend_of_Zelda_Spirit_Tracks_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA

@

http://rom-news.org/nds

Thanks.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Darklink137 said:
			
		

> Here is the solution, sorry for my bad english i'm from germany
> 
> Crack Zelda
> 
> ...


wtf But anyway maybz another arm7 fix is needed for m3 like pokemans.


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> You got it too load that far??!



Running on unflashed Black DSLite. M3Real with Ram thingy for GBA game play. (Don't think that'll do anything)
I deleted the old save, and it booted and ran fine. Got to Castle Town, then tried saving and turning off.

It created the save data again when I rebooted the DS. =(


----------



## jajajbinx35 (Dec 4, 2009)

re-uploaded on premium account:

http://rapidshare.com/files/316144523/Zelda_Crack.rar


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Dec 4, 2009)

Auyx said:
			
		

> Confirm that saving is still fudged on the Cyclo DS Evo both normal and alternative mode but a workaround is that Real Time saving using the Cyclo in game menu works fine. So bit pants but usable.
> 
> Edit : also is the intro they put in a bit corrupted on everyone elses carts? the lower 3rd is all garbled for me patched a few times on clean roms and always the same.



It looks like that on my M3 DS Simply but I can't get passed the Nintendo screen. I should be getting a CycloDS in the post today but shame it has saving issues


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Still not working with M3.
> 
> still freezes at nintendo logo.
> 
> ...


I'll be the 4th to confirm that the patch does not work on the M3 Real / M3i0.  I tried both Sakura and TouchPod, latest versions for both.  

@jdx777: I can't even get into the game.  It freezes at the white logo screen.  Disabling all universal settings did nothing.

*EDIT*
Yes, the xpa intro is glitchy at the bottom for me too.


----------



## Darklink137 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry XD I'm very happy to have the crack, therefore a lot of mistakes happen XD

ok i will upload the cracked game ^^

only few minutes


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Darklink137 said:
			
		

> Sorry XD I'm very happy to have the crack, therefore a lot of mistakes happen XD
> 
> ok i will upload the cracked game ^^
> 
> only few minutes


Dont post link here, you'll get banned


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Darklink137 said:
			
		

> Sorry XD I'm very happy to have the crack, therefore a lot of mistakes happen XD
> 
> *ok i will upload the cracked game ^^*
> 
> only few minutes


I wouldn't do that.


----------



## NemesisHunter (Dec 4, 2009)

Darklink137 said:
			
		

> Sorry XD I'm very happy to have the crack, therefore a lot of mistakes happen XD
> 
> ok i will upload the cracked game ^^
> 
> only few minutes



You are not allowed to post the actual ROM file, only the patch (not the patched game!) or crack.


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I'll be the 4th to confirm that the patch does not work on the M3 Real / M3i0.  I tried both Sakura and TouchPod, latest versions for both.
> 
> @jdx777: I can't even get into the game.  It freezes at the white logo screen.  Disabling all universal settings did nothing.



Damn. =/

Seems to be one of them more annoying patches that are seemingly random. (Even though settings, firmware and console are the same)


----------



## Makato (Dec 4, 2009)

_It's also not running on SuperCard SD (with Passkey).
The group logo is glitchy and after pressing any button there's still the white screen of death._


----------



## Logan (Dec 4, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exact same situation on my iTouch2.


----------



## RDilus (Dec 4, 2009)

who said i had the crack cuz it was a lie i never said i got one :S
the person who wrote is can go to hell and is a sad mofo with no life so stop fucking pc me cuz i aint got it
got that


----------



## Darklink137 (Dec 4, 2009)

How to crack Zelda How to crack Zelda 

1. Download the file Zelda Crack (thanks to jajajbinx35 who had reupped it on prem-account)
2. Unrar the file
3. put the Rom in the directory,where u find the crack ( the crack is a xpa-zstc.bat file)  whre you can find this file, there must be the rom
4. patch the game and have fun


----------



## OmerMe (Dec 4, 2009)

For EZV users, I tried playing the game with a few kernels -

RC7 2.0 - w\o patch - white screen
RC7 2.0 - w\ patch - Xenophobia intro, then white screen
RC5 2.0 - w\ patch - Xenophobia intro, then white screen
RC4 2.0 - w\ patch - Xenophobia intro, then white screen
1.90 - w\ patch - Xenophobia intro, then black screen
1.86 stable - cheats on - w\ patch - Xenophobia intro, then black screen
1.86 stable - cheats off - w\ patch - Xenophobia intro - working


----------



## sl6an151 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just to confirm that it works fine on R4 original running YSMenu...saves fine.. train controls are there

enjoy

Xenophobia well great job you guys are geniuses


----------



## FestusArrestUs (Dec 4, 2009)

I just bought the game. I like owning all the games in the Zelda series.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 4, 2009)

RDilus said:
			
		

> who said i had the crack cuz it was a lie i never said i got one :S
> the person who wrote is can go to hell and is a sad mofo with no life so stop fucking pc me cuz i aint got it
> got that


Wow, you must've gotten hundreds of PMs in your inbox in a few hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel sorry for you, but it is pretty funny


----------



## jajajbinx35 (Dec 4, 2009)

re-listing crack to this page to help users find the crack quickly:

http://rapidshare.com/files/316144523/Zelda_Crack.rar


----------



## Logan (Dec 4, 2009)

Logan said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But confirmed working on the wife's R4 running YSMenu.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 4, 2009)

Normmatt you're a genius...cheers bud


----------



## jajajbinx35 (Dec 4, 2009)

Any news on Supercard DS One? I can't check it at the moment as I don't have the DS near me yet.


----------



## Auyx (Dec 4, 2009)

Please remember that your card must be able to run the unpatched rom up to the train section for this to make any difference. So if your card has issues anyway with the rom as reported for the M3 REAL and the itouch 2 this will not fix the rom for you in that respect. You will have to wait for a firmware update from your card manufacture. So again the saving issue and the non booting of the rom is a CARD issue not a rom issue.


----------



## PaRaLLeL22 (Dec 4, 2009)

anyone figured out how to remove the zenophobia image everytime the game boots up?


----------



## frostydrag0n (Dec 4, 2009)

Seems sorta strange to me that the cracked rom's size is less than that of the original. Oh well, but it works. Beggars can't be choosers I suppose. 

I wonder though, does this size difference have any effect on the entire gameplay?


----------



## damon666 (Dec 4, 2009)

M3 with latest firmware crashed after nintendogs logo, tried the firmware M3G6_DS_Real_v4.5_M54_Multi - works . passed the nintendogs logo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lets try if we have choo choo controls will report back


----------



## maglat (Dec 4, 2009)

PaRaLLeL22 said:
			
		

> anyone figured out how to remove the zenophobia image everytime the game boots up?



Just press a button.


----------



## Jinx Lumos Joke (Dec 4, 2009)

jajajbinx35 said:
			
		

> re-listing crack to this page to help users find the crack quickly:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/316144523/Zelda_Crack.rar


PLS someone how downloaded it, upload it to megaupload.com , it takes max. 1 minute... PLEASE!

Thanks.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 4, 2009)

So it now works on the R4? wow I was expecting more of a fanfare, maybe everyone posting "nice one" in unison?. Back on topic it looks like a great game from the short time I've been playing it and I can't wait to brag about getting it days before the release. Thank you everyone who worked on the patch and GBA Temp for keeping me informed plus the mods for attempting to keep this tread under control


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jinx Lumos Joke said:
			
		

> jajajbinx35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G8Y0EJZI

Enjoy !!


----------



## VenomTSH (Dec 4, 2009)

jacksprat1990 said:
			
		

> It looks like that on my M3 DS Simply but I can't get passed the Nintendo screen.



Same here, lock up on the Nintendo logo.


----------



## Darklink137 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it works on every card now isn't it????


----------



## frostydrag0n (Dec 4, 2009)

http://ifile.it/vzac4ny

I re-upped the crack I'm using. it's ifile so it should be universal.


----------



## damon666 (Dec 4, 2009)

so guys thats the solution for the m3 users , just use NOT the latest firmware - instead use M3G6_DS_Real_v4.5_M54_Multi and youre all set . no crashes no white screens and yes you can drive your choo choo ... enjoy and take care


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Jinx Lumos Joke said:
			
		

> jajajbinx35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just download this one: http://www.sendspace.com/file/yleywn
Credits to Chaykin @ds-scene


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Dec 4, 2009)

I managed to get it working with saves on M3 DS Simply. Turn off soft reset and you should be good to go. I turned it off and back on and still have my save.


----------



## Auyx (Dec 4, 2009)

frostydrag0n said:
			
		

> Seems sorta strange to me that the cracked rom's size is less than that of the original. Oh well, but it works. Beggars can't be choosers I suppose.
> 
> I wonder though, does this size difference have any effect on the entire gameplay?



Just trims the rom most likely, Normal stuff shouldn't affect the game.


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

frostydrag0n said:
			
		

> Seems sorta strange to me that the cracked rom's size is less than that of the original. Oh well, but it works. Beggars can't be choosers I suppose.
> 
> I wonder though, does this size difference have any effect on the entire gameplay?



When the ROM is patched, it will also be trimmed. You can trim your ROM normally for other games and they will still work. Its kinda like removing the data that is not needed.


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

damon666 said:
			
		

> so guys thats the solution for the m3 users , just use NOT the latest firmware - instead use M3G6_DS_Real_v4.5_M54_Multi and youre all set . no crashes no white screens and yes you can drive your choo choo ... enjoy and take care



But do the saves work OK?

Thats the other issue people are running into. =/


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 4, 2009)

damon666 said:
			
		

> M3 with latest firmware crashed after nintendogs logo, tried the firmware M3G6_DS_Real_v4.5_M54_Multi - works . passed the nintendogs logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, I have to use that unresponsive PoS...Oh well...better than waiting a month for a Sakura update I guess.


----------



## zlac (Dec 4, 2009)

jajajbinx35 said:
			
		

> Any news on Supercard DS One? I can't check it at the moment as I don't have the DS near me yet.



Train controls work but game freezes after beating the giant flying beetle. Don't know if it needs more cracking or it's Supercards fault though.
The spot is about 1h in the game (Yestarday I used emu to pass train parts and pipes song so I have the Ventilator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
We'll see if there's more whining in half an hour...


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Subtle Demise said:
			
		

> damon666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Jinx Lumos Joke (Dec 4, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> Jinx Lumos Joke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(I needed it because I'm downloading Guitar Hero for Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## frostydrag0n (Dec 4, 2009)

Auyx said:
			
		

> frostydrag0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright, thanks for the answers. Clears things up loads. Cheers for Zelda!


----------



## muusch (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank You so much, whoever did this is the greatest!!!! Where are alle the thank Yous. People should be greatful for such a quick and wonderful work (works on DSTT)
Again: Thank You


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Works on M3 Ds real patched on sakura 1.42


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Works on M3 Ds real patched on sakura 1.42



Saves too?!


----------



## jajajbinx35 (Dec 4, 2009)

zlac said:
			
		

> jajajbinx35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try starting the game from scratch (using new save file etc.) 

Some reports say that using the same save file after patching could cause a crash.

PS: Crack link again: http://rapidshare.com/files/316144523/Zelda_Crack.rar


----------



## nIxx (Dec 4, 2009)

I can´t believe the stupidity that shows up on gbatemp (again) because of a game :/.
Again peoples should learn how to read a NFO file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ______      _           _ _____________         _______  ..xenophobia
> _____|    /______)\___ _____/(_\____  \_   |_________\____  \_____________
> \    |   /   _/_____  \_ _____ \|  _)  |_  |   _____ \|  _\  \__________  \
> \__   _/__  __/__  \_  \    |  \_ \____/  ý   |   |  \  \____/    |_/ _)  \
> ...



Anyway thanks XPA for the quick fix.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 4, 2009)

Back in the days, these threads were basically here to talk about the game, if you bought it or not, they weren't filled with question like: "How to i make it work on my R4 !!1!!"


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Subtle Demise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't really matter...Doesn't work on that firmware either...:S


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooo! it doesnt DAMMIT!


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> jdx7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww!


----------



## eureca (Dec 4, 2009)

damon666 said:
			
		

> so guys thats the solution for the m3 users , just use NOT the latest firmware - instead use M3G6_DS_Real_v4.5_M54_Multi and youre all set . no crashes no white screens and yes you can drive your choo choo ... enjoy and take care



Just tried that specific firmware with the rom patched and still got stuck at the white nintendo screen.


----------



## pantelleria (Dec 4, 2009)

How can I install the crack on my flashcard??


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2009)

pantelleria said:
			
		

> How can I install the crack on my flashcard??


READ THE NFO PLEASE AND NO INSTALLATION


----------



## Ndzy (Dec 4, 2009)

jacksprat1990 said:
			
		

> I managed to get it working with saves on M3 DS Simply. Turn off soft reset and you should be good to go. I turned it off and back on and still have my save.


Works fine on M3-MiniSD with the same settings.


----------



## Jinx Lumos Joke (Dec 4, 2009)

Doesnt work on my R4, with the cracked one, too...


----------



## Logan (Dec 4, 2009)

Jinx Lumos Joke said:
			
		

> Doesnt work on my R4, with the cracked one, too...



100% confirmed working on official original R4 with YSMenu.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing is working for RC6 on my EZ Flash Vi


----------



## jasoneds (Dec 4, 2009)

Amazingly quick patch from xenophobia, brilliant game, can confirm fully working on supercard ds1i.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2009)

Logan said:
			
		

> Jinx Lumos Joke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same. saved and quitted, then rebooted(off and on), save is still where i last left.


this is gonna be awesome


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Testing on M3 Simply firmware 1.14 (Whatever the latest one at Linfox is)

Save works, train controls visible and working. =D
Don't have to get rid of my Sakura files either!

Still want a save fix for M3Real though. =/


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 4, 2009)

Aaaah geeze doesnt work on my Ez flash V plus 2.0 RC7 sigh it just says Exenophobia or something then i clcik A or some other buttom and still white screen.... sigh my bro can play it on his NDSTTi.


----------



## dalboy (Dec 4, 2009)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> Nothing is working for RC6 on my EZ Flash Vi



working on my ezflash vi after i downgraded to 1.90 bete2


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

with any luck it will be working on all cards by 2moro but now ill just enjoy mine.


----------



## olegnA51 (Dec 4, 2009)

Also, its works fine with R4YsMenu.


----------



## pantelleria (Dec 4, 2009)

Please someone can tell me how I can exactly use the crack??


----------



## DarkCamui (Dec 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Logan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got the same setup and I can confirm that it works


----------



## stormwolf18 (Dec 4, 2009)

pantelleria said:
			
		

> Please someone can tell me how I can exactly use the crack??



1) Unpack the content where your rom (xpa-lzst.nds) is
2) Run the .bat (xpa-zstc.bat) to generate a cracked rom


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Testing on M3 Simply firmware 1.14 (Whatever the latest one at Linfox is)
> 
> Save works, train controls visible and working. =D
> Don't have to get rid of my Sakura files either!
> ...


Is that running simply thru your m3real?


----------



## pantelleria (Dec 4, 2009)

stormwolf18 said:
			
		

> pantelleria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank's you for the reply, but where I can find the rom (xpa-lzst.nds)?


----------



## stormwolf18 (Dec 4, 2009)

In a search engine aka google.


----------



## Bart Lemming (Dec 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd confirm that the patch works well on the CycloDS with 1.55 firmware.  Saving still doesn't work but RTS seems to be a-ok.


----------



## pantelleria (Dec 4, 2009)

stormwolf18 said:
			
		

> In a search engine aka google.




Ok thank's you now I will try..


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> jdx7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Theres an M3 simply I passed on to my sister. Just thought I'd give it a shot.

Tried taking the save that it created and using it on the M3Real, but it freezes on N logo. =/


----------



## PaRaLLeL22 (Dec 4, 2009)

AK2i (AKAIO) users, just download the latest ak2i loaders from normatt and you get to play the clean rom just fine


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Ive given up getting this to wrok on m3 ds real so im going back to 1.44 firmware and waiting for update let me know if theres a fix people
- VV


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Ive given up getting this to wrok on m3 ds real so im going back to 1.44 firmware and waiting for update let me know if theres a fix people
> - VV



Likewise.

I'll probably finish of Saboteur for now, and check back after to see if there's been any progress.


----------



## s00pycan (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey guys

I have a M3 DS Real, and the game works fine with the patch but everytime I turn my DS off and on again, the save game is gone. Any ideas?

Edit: Looks like this is a widespread problem? I'll wait for the fix then.


----------



## Paulieo (Dec 4, 2009)

my only suggestion for m3 real users is to play until you have finished the game. That's what I'm gonna do for now. I don't mind starting again.


----------



## Syao4 (Dec 4, 2009)

Uh.. I put the new AK2 loader and I can't continue with the game?
First of all there's like no HUD in the first train section, and I can't blow the whistle to scare the animal


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 4, 2009)

PaRaLLeL22 said:
			
		

> AK2i (AKAIO) users, just download the latest ak2i loaders from normatt and you get to play the clean rom just fine



You are right AKAIO 1.5 and this AK loader
http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/index.html
Download the file for your card and unzip it to your "__aio/loaders" directory on your card

I'm playing it right now ^^ hate those other trains XD nearly in the casle "wrong wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## chr0m (Dec 4, 2009)

s00pycan said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> I have a M3 DS Real, and the game works fine with the patch but everytime I turn my DS off and on again, the save game is gone. Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: Looks like this is a widespread problem? I'll wait for the fix then.



What about using RTS instead?


----------



## s00pycan (Dec 4, 2009)

chr0m said:
			
		

> What about using RTS instead?




Hmm... never used it before. Guess there's a first for everything!


----------



## Paulieo (Dec 4, 2009)

When I tried RTS I got stuck on the Nintendo screen. Totally sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Here I am at 20 years old crying over a game!


----------



## Social0 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm gonna try on the G6 real tonight

card worked great in the past, didn't even need a fix for Bowser's inside story except for the problem where you could not select a file


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 4, 2009)

Works on Ez flash V plus (not Vi) you have to downgrade to version 1.86H you need the rom to be patched and you get past the white screen of death! and the train part works!


----------



## blopa (Dec 4, 2009)

does the multiplayer fixed?


----------



## zlac (Dec 4, 2009)

jajajbinx35 said:
			
		

> zlac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I passed the "crashing point" on emu so I don't think it's the save
It crashed on the same point even before patching.

Can anyone confirm that song and beetle part does/doesn't freeze on their flashcard?


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 4, 2009)

blopa said:
			
		

> does the multiplayer fixed?


YES! multiplayer works!


----------



## s00pycan (Dec 4, 2009)

Yah, RTS makes the game crash at the Nintendo logo


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 4, 2009)

Even the saving works so with Ez flash V plus downgraded to 1.86H it 100% WORKS! but lets hope the better versions get a fix i hate old version of ezflash it bad...


----------



## Chaykin (Dec 4, 2009)

Come on guyz! Let's get OVER 9000 in this topic!


----------



## zlac (Dec 4, 2009)

Can anyone confirm that song on pipes and beetle part does or doesn't freeze on their flashcard?


----------



## blopa (Dec 4, 2009)

@@tails100

thank you!
I'm on the tirth temple and i really need a break, so i'll just play the multiplayer mode!
Thanks


----------



## Egonny (Dec 4, 2009)

I really LOL'ed with Chancellor Cole, such a weird guy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I like his crazy face though.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Dec 4, 2009)

s00pycan said:
			
		

> Hey guys
> 
> I have a M3 DS Real, and the game works fine with the patch but everytime I turn my DS off and on again, the save game is gone. Any ideas?



What Firmware are you using?  Fails at Nintendo screen on Sakura 1.42 and 1.44, with rts on and off.  Please let me know.....I don't mind leaving my DS on until i finish the game not a big problem for me with the save.....


----------



## RODIFIRE (Dec 4, 2009)

it's to much the pages can someone please tell me if a fix have come up?
I am looking for acekard2i


----------



## morphirr (Dec 4, 2009)

Doesnt' work on Acekard, no controls for the train u hit an obstacle and can go no further, also the wifi battle mode is not working either, hope it is possible to have a fix for this game


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 4, 2009)

zlac said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that song on pipes and beetle part does or doesn't freeze on their flashcard?


If you are talking about the song to reveal the path to the forest dungeon, it doesn't crash on CycloDS. And if by flying beetle you mean the boss of the forest dungeon, no problem with CycloDS


----------



## dice (Dec 4, 2009)

I've just corrected the release number...


----------



## Depravo (Dec 4, 2009)

RODIFIRE said:
			
		

> it's to much the pages can someone please tell me if a fix have come up?
> I am looking for acekard2i
> QUOTE(morphirr @ Dec 4 2009, 01:55 PM) Doesnt' work on Acekard, no controls for the train u hit an obstacle and can go no further, also the wifi battle mode is not working either, hope it is possible to have a fix for this game


Use AKAIO and the latest loaders - http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/


----------



## s00pycan (Dec 4, 2009)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> s00pycan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



v 4.4a X version I think.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Surely one of the bleach games had the same issue, maybe the same fix could be applied for m3 users.

If someone could get the japanese rom, see if it saves, if it does, open with DSlazy take out Arm7 and put it in the american rom! Fixed.....maybe

EDIT: just realised there was no Jap ver.


----------



## pantelleria (Dec 4, 2009)

stormwolf18 said:
			
		

> In a search engine aka google.



First of all I am new on this forum and I can make a mistake. In second time I will say THANK YOU to Stormwolf18.
The game works very good on supercard dsone.


----------



## RODIFIRE (Dec 4, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> RODIFIRE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't run them With my acekard2i how can I run them? I try normaly play like a game nothing happent
I rename them akmenu4.nds it's freeze can you tell me the way?


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm glad to see it works.


----------



## welshmatt (Dec 4, 2009)

jacksprat1990 said:
			
		

> I managed to get it working with saves on M3 DS Simply. Turn off soft reset and you should be good to go. I turned it off and back on and still have my save.



You sir, are a legend!


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 4, 2009)

um, so there was a crack released? unfortunately mine didnt work for alot of people


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 4, 2009)

so it runs and saves perfectly well on cyclods?


----------



## morphirr (Dec 4, 2009)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> PaRaLLeL22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AKAIO Loaders Dated 04/12/2009 Notes: "Fixed #4492,#4499,#4500,#4510,#4512,#4513,#4527

Just got loader for AKAIO 1.5 on Acekard 2.1 still the same no controls for train, stops at obstacle and the battle mode still doesnt seem to be working either


----------



## humasect (Dec 4, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> so it runs and saves perfectly well on cyclods?



cyclods works with real time save =)


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> so it runs and saves perfectly well on cyclods?


so far it runs OK on my CycloDS EVO , apart from saving , RTS is the only way to play the game using a CycloDS EVO so far ...


----------



## Egonny (Dec 4, 2009)

morphirr said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just get the Xenophobia fix...


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Dec 4, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you guys have the latest CycloDS firmware?  Mine saves without a problem..


----------



## hubbas (Dec 4, 2009)

I just finished the beetle boss. I'm runing this on M3 Perfect *without* the crack.


----------



## humasect (Dec 4, 2009)

loserkidsblink182 said:
			
		

> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FW 1.56b3 likes to make a new save on each pass through the title screen (.sav files linked in this thread do not help)

EDIT: oh, except on loading a save from rebooting, the textures are black, so have link change areas and all is well =) (one may not want to have this situation during a boss fight perhaps)


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

humasect said:
			
		

> loserkidsblink182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FW 1.56b4 is exactly the same , the game saves OK but your save file is gone once you turn your DS off ...


----------



## RODIFIRE (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah a crack is out a The_Legend_of_Zelda_Spirit_Tracks_USA_READNFO_NDS-XPA.Crack is out and wirk fine to my acekard2i


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 4, 2009)

so after using fix on cyclo it still dont save in game as normal? only way is using real time save. but what if u want to play a different game... do you lose your save? hope someone reported this save bug to team cyclo so that in next beta firmware release it is fixed. the 2 guys who just posted on here are you using the latest beta firmware that was released the other day?


----------



## grb (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone know how to run this game on DSLINKER?


----------



## humasect (Dec 4, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> so after using fix on cyclo it still dont save in game as normal? only way is using real time save. but what if u want to play a different game... do you lose your save? hope someone reported this save bug to team cyclo so that in next beta firmware release it is fixed. the 2 guys who just posted on here are you using the latest beta firmware that was released the other day?



http://www.cyclods-evolution.com/how-to-use-cyclods/

An RTS file is seperate for each game, 4.7mb (see url)


----------



## damiussus (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Xenophobia team!!!! You guys are awesome! And fast!


----------



## Jinx Lumos Joke (Dec 4, 2009)

Logan said:
			
		

> Jinx Lumos Joke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have YSmenu... Is it the problem?


----------



## thieves like us (Dec 4, 2009)

the crack appears to defeat the piracy protection, however it does not correct save issues for the EDGE (latest firmware v1.6) or the Cyclo DS flash carts (unless you use RTS on the cyclo ds)


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 4, 2009)

so humasect.. we wont lose our save game using rts if we turn zelda off to play a different game?


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 4, 2009)

Did M3i works? anyone confirm?


----------



## stormwolf18 (Dec 4, 2009)

Does not run on my G6 lite, freeze @ Nintendo's logo


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 4, 2009)

can my mom use ysmenu on her r4? it usable on any r4?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Im going to try and fix it with an ARM7 Fix for the saving issues on M3 DS real and Cyclo and anyother cards having issues, ill post with results.


----------



## Altair (Dec 4, 2009)

oh c'mon its not workin on my SC min SD!! even after i cracked it


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Im going to try and fix it with an ARM7 Fix for the saving issues on M3 DS real and Cyclo and anyother cards having issues, ill post with results.


I tried that already and the patched ROM caused a black screen after Ninity's logo on CycloDS Evo ...


----------



## Kevin242 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just got ran the patch on the rom and get 2 white screens with DSTT with latest firmware, little logo doesn't even show up in menu.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have got to be joking.


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

where is the crack? i can see the title on the first page.

man they got that out fast. spirit tracks isnt even for sale here (Aus) till the 10th


----------



## Spidey_BR (Dec 4, 2009)

Holy ****, I'm heading to the snow mountains right now with no RTS and with a CycloDS Evo. Seems that I'll have to beat it at once.


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 4, 2009)

Did M3i works? anyone confirm?


----------



## humasect (Dec 4, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> so humasect.. we wont lose our save game using rts if we turn zelda off to play a different game?



correct =) (and now that i learned to use rts, there are other games i will use it for, like shiren=)


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

pg 85 for any1  else looking


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can always try it for yourself , and by the way , I am not joking ...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 4, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange thing...I swapped the arm7 and i got a black screen after the Nintendo logo too, but the sound still plays and I can control the game...But I can't see anything! If anyone involved in fixing M3 compatibility sees this, the fix is in the arm7 file!


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

Subtle Demise said:
			
		

> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id already figured that out, Bleach dark souls had the same issue.

WHat im thinking is maybe taking the Unpatched roms arm7 and replacing with the patched one. OR maybe if i put a new ARM7 in unpatched rom will solve our problem


----------



## Aquila (Dec 4, 2009)

Patched game confirmed to be working (including save function) with M3 Perfect SD (yes it's an oldie between the newer flashcarts, but most new games still work properly, it's amazing).  

Settings used in M3 Game Manager: no software reset, 4xDMA, No Trim Rom.

Thanks to the patchers!


----------



## breaktemp (Dec 4, 2009)

breaktemp said:
			
		

> _hello everybody...i'm a noob, and the only cure is the patch for:  _
> 
> ** DS #4507: The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (USA)  **
> 
> ...



alright...everything seems to be working !!

* using an R4 *

thanks for all of your hard work everyone !!


----------



## schraube (Dec 4, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Did M3i works? anyone confirm?



doesn't work on DSi with SYS 4.5 and 4.6


----------



## kohkindachi (Dec 4, 2009)

schraube said:
			
		

> kohkindachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about DSL?


----------



## cobleman (Dec 4, 2009)

I finaly got it to work past logo Itouch Ds now for saves and train lol


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(breaktemp @ Dec 3 2009, 03:53 PM)
> hello everybody...i'm a noob, and the only cure is the patch for:
> 
> * DS #4507: The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks (USA) *
> ...



edit: does google find this?


----------



## schraube (Dec 4, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> schraube said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doesn't work on DSL with 4.5, i didn't check with 4.6


----------



## Clookster (Dec 4, 2009)

morphirr said:
			
		

> Just got loader for AKAIO 1.5 on Acekard 2.1 still the same no controls for train, stops at obstacle and the battle mode still doesnt seem to be working either



Sorry dude, but you're obviously not intelligent enough to update your Akaio loaders then! -.-


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Subtle Demise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least we're kinda sorta making progress...I guess. Tried with different games, someone with more know-how in this area is going to actually patch the arm7 itself, since replacing does nothing.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Dec 4, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> Well, it usually takes some days (weeks) for the M3 team to take the Akaio fixes and implement them into their own firmware.


Not really. Days, not weeks.

And they make their fixes, they don't steal them.


----------



## Syao4 (Dec 4, 2009)

Erm.. What do I do in the part in the forest? I just get taken back outside every time.
I thought I need to follow the direction of the tree's branch before the trail switch, but it's not that.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2009)

Syao4 said:
			
		

> Erm.. What do I do in the part in the forest? I just get taken back outside every time.
> I thought I need to follow the direction of the tree's branch before the trail switch, but it's not that.


I got lost but I managed to get through by trial and error.


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> Subtle Demise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CycloDS EVO FW 1.56B4
arm7.bin from unpatched ROM into patched ROM = startup XPA logo + train controls + no saving 
arm7.bin from patched ROM into unpatched ROM = no startup XPA logo + no train controls + no saving

it looks like the arm9.bin is the patched file , just needs to be fixed properly to work OK with all cards ...


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DON'T ASK for ROMS
you can get banned for asking
it is somewhere on the internet


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Syao4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errr thats not the way you have to take the direction the tree points too


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 4, 2009)

zeldacracker said:
			
		

> Cracked it myself and here it finally is : [BALEETUHD]
> 
> U need WINRAR to extract this.


This isn't a rom-sharing website, get rid of it.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When i stuck ARM7 from unpatched into patched i still got the XPA startup


----------



## zeldacracker (Dec 4, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> zeldacracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg ppl want the crack so dont whine so much.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL WTF then how the hell did I make it through?


----------



## DAZA (Dec 4, 2009)

Tisk Tisk Zeldacracker shame on you, we do not share files on this site! lol


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 4, 2009)

zeldacracker said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People want the *crack*, not the cracked rom.
You actually have to type "there are no roms on gbatemp" to register on this bloody site.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were just lucky


----------



## zeldacracker (Dec 4, 2009)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> zeldacracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok let me post the crack


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Calam05 @ Dec 4 2009, 10:12 AM)
> QUOTE
> QUOTE(breaktemp @ Dec 3 2009, 03:53 PM)
> hello everybody...i'm a noob, and the only cure is the patch for:
> ...



dont mis-quote me


----------



## grb (Dec 4, 2009)

How to run this game on dslinker??


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> When i stuck ARM7 from unpatched into patched i still got the XPA startup



What about train controls and saving ?


----------



## DAZA (Dec 4, 2009)

Lol i got the patience of a saint to wait, its so funny watching some people scramble over eachother to get a working revision! there must be others thats willing to follow suit


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 4, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> Vincent Valentine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tried that saving, thats the main issue for us ATM. and it didnt save


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crack is working perfectly here on Cyclo DS (1.56 Beta4) (DS Lite.).

(Now lets get a rid of the foolish intro of the cracker, I mean respect to them, but it's not cool.)

(I also Pre ordered the game anyways, so I don't care really.)


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 4, 2009)

Confirmed working on R4DS PRO (lol) with AK2 fw after patching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (DSL)
(if you have an R4PRO you may wanna change your fw over hehe i find it better than the standard R4 one by miles)

**edited to include model of DS**


----------



## Rfire (Dec 4, 2009)

Two white screens after pressing A at a partially garbled XPA screen with the patch. Supercard CF.


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 4, 2009)

Syao4 said:
			
		

> Erm.. What do I do in the part in the forest? I just get taken back outside every time.
> I thought I need to follow the direction of the tree's branch before the trail switch, but it's not that.



Disregard the 4th tree. It's lying to you.


----------



## Goli (Dec 4, 2009)

schraube said:
			
		

> kohkindachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the latest TouchPod on my M3Real and it does work, only it doesn't save...


----------



## zeldacracker (Dec 4, 2009)

PATCH FOR LEGEND OF ZELDA!!!

ok , how to use this.

First u need the patch : http://www.mediafire.com/?yldgtnouhdi
when u got it u extract it at ur desktop
u ill see a couple of files .
now get ur Zelda game.nds at ur desktop too
and rename it to : xpa-lzst.nds
open the batch that u have extracted at ur desktop ( check step 2)
it ill say patching...
after its done there will be an file named : xpa-lzst-cracked.nds
that is ur cracked file! and done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope its all clear worked for me at r4ds whith YSmenu


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Dec 4, 2009)

Works for YSMenu now? Hmm..


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah that was the easy part...What most people are stuck on now is save support for lots of cards and getting the thing to run at all on M3/G6/etc. cards.


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 4, 2009)

saving works fine for me...


----------



## thieves like us (Dec 4, 2009)

piecake09: which flash cart are you using?


----------



## grb (Dec 4, 2009)

zeldacracker said:
			
		

> PATCH FOR LEGEND OF ZELDA!!!
> 
> ok , how to use this.
> 
> ...





works perfectly! thx man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 4, 2009)

Sweetnesss. I knew I made the right choice buying my Acekard 2. Thank the effing lord... Normatt, your the bomb. 

The AKAIO Loaders Page's description is from yesterday. I guess the loaders were updated just not the descriptions.

I updated from the AK2 anyway... Oh wowwwwwwwww I hit refresh on the loaders page while writing this, the descriptions were updated......

Thanks again Normatt, you sir are God.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Long Live AKAIO. 

~ Jon


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 4, 2009)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> piecake09: which flash cart are you using?



R4DS PRO with AKII firmware instead of the standard crap.


----------



## Mid123 (Dec 4, 2009)

zeldacracker said:
			
		

> PATCH FOR LEGEND OF ZELDA!!!
> 
> ok , how to use this.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Vincent Valentine said:
			
		

> When i stuck ARM7 from unpatched into patched i still got the XPA startup


You are correct , it looks like the patched file is arm9.bin, I will look at this further and confirm


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Dec 4, 2009)

Reporting Acekard 2i with Akaio new Loader fixes the Anti Piracy for Legend Of Zelda Spirit Tracks.I past the Train part and was able to see my Gearbox etc if i encounter any Bugs i let you know but so far its working.so people who have Acekard 2i update to the New Loader to be able to play Zelda.


----------



## Fekore (Dec 4, 2009)

After patching my Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks game file, I was still unable to load it on my DSTT (I have the most current firmware which is a1.17 or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..), but I am not using YSMenu with my DSTT. With regards to this patch, is it mandatory to have YSMenu on my DSTT card? Or is this patch not working altogether for DSTT users? Thanks for your great work!


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 4, 2009)

...meanwhile, nintendo's new head of anti piracy and flash cart removal wets his pinstripe suit pants in rage


----------



## blacksheep998 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just thought I would add my 2 cents.

Using an M3Real and I get the XPA logo on startup but it still sticks on the white nintendo screen. It would figure that my cart would be the one that doesn't work.


----------



## Metal Overlord (Dec 4, 2009)

IchigoUchiha13 said:
			
		

> Reporting Acekard 2i with Akaio new Loader fixes the Anti Piracy for Legend Of Zelda Spirit Tracks.I past the Train part and was able to see my Gearbox etc if i encounter any Bugs i let you know but so far its working.so people who have Acekard 2i update to the New Loader to be able to play Zelda.


Thanks for the info. I'm going to try it out on my Acekard 2i


----------



## alucard77 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just checking on the CycloDS Evolution.  From what I understand, this works but with only real time saves, is this correct?

Also, Why the hell does Nintendo even bother with this protection?  What, this game was cracked in a day?  Really, is this really going to stop anybody?


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

dam man. i follow instrucitons for patching and get a file 0kb in size


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 4, 2009)

blacksheep998 said:
			
		

> Just thought I would add my 2 cents.
> 
> Using an M3Real and I get the XPA logo on startup but it still sticks on the white nintendo screen. It would figure that my cart would be the one that doesn't work.



Say that anit so...Thats the same cart I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what firmware are you using im on the highest sakura ill test later today


----------



## zeldacracker (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> dam man. i follow instrucitons for patching and get a file 0kb in size


ehm mate? do u have ur NDS file at ur desktop and the patch too? u need to rename it to : xpa-lzst.nds
dont forget that!


----------



## blacksheep998 (Dec 4, 2009)

purechaos996 said:
			
		

> blacksheep998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tested with both the most recent sakura and touchpod. Same results on both. Guess we're stuck for a couple days until the M3 team releases their own patch.


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 4, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> dam man. i follow instrucitons for patching and get a file 0kb in size



The real patched file size is 92,025kb so something is up.


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ehm mate? do u have ur NDS file at ur desktop and the patch too? u need to rename it to : xpa-lzst.nds
> dont forget that!



yeh if its not there it says file not found, but for me it says patching file expected to be 234254345342535 (or sumthing) kb in size press any key to continue

and thats it.


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

CycloDS EVO FW 1.56B4 : The patched game works OK with RTS , normal saving does not work

arm7.bin from unpatched ROM into patched ROM = startup XPA logo + train controls + no saving 
arm9.bin from unpatched ROM into patched ROM = no startup XPA logo + no train controls + no saving 

arm7.bin from patched ROM into unpatched ROM = no startup XPA logo + no train controls + no saving
arm9.bin from patched ROM into unpatched ROM = startup XPA logo + train controls + no saving

This confirms that the current patch is located into arm9.bin ..
A proper arm9.bin is needed , or some work with arm7.bin is required to enable the saving functionality...


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 4, 2009)

ok i tried again with the 1st of the 3 patches i have acquired and it worked fine.

weird. 

im off guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





!!!!!!!!!!!!!! time to play

*Posts merged*

ok i tried again with the 1st of the 3 patches i have acquired and it worked fine.

weird. 

im off guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





!!!!!!!!!!!!!! time to play


----------



## DAZA (Dec 4, 2009)

Can confirm patch works on standard R4DS, train controls work and saves after you use the train


----------



## zeldacracker (Dec 4, 2009)

DAZA said:
			
		

> Can confirm patch works on standard R4DS, train controls work and saves after you use the train


my patch worked for u?


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Dec 4, 2009)

Fekore said:
			
		

> After patching my Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks game file, I was still unable to load it on my DSTT (I have the most current firmware which is a1.17 or something like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It could require YSMenu right now until they make the next unofficial/official firmware update.

They seem to be pretty quick about that for big Nintendo releases more than 3rd Party games.

For the record: same boat as you here.


----------



## DAZA (Dec 4, 2009)

i havnt gotten that far into the game only quick try, but yes, very well done on the patch!!!!!!!


----------



## zeldacracker (Dec 4, 2009)

PATCH FOR LEGEND OF ZELDA!!!

ok , how to use this.

First u need the patch : http://www.mediafire.com/?yldgtnouhdi
when u got it u extract it at ur desktop
u ill see a couple of files .
now get ur Zelda game.nds at ur desktop too
and rename it to : xpa-lzst.nds
open the batch that u have extracted at ur desktop ( check step 2)
it ill say patching...
after its done there will be an file named : xpa-lzst-cracked.nds
that is ur cracked file! and done 

hope its all clear worked for me at r4ds whith YSmenu


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 4, 2009)

zeldacracker said:
			
		

> DAZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too


----------



## zeldacracker (Dec 4, 2009)

PieCake09 said:
			
		

> zeldacracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad it worked


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 4, 2009)

zeldacracker said:
			
		

> PATCH FOR LEGEND OF ZELDA!!!
> 
> ok , how to use this.
> 
> ...



With the patch of Xenophobia:

*WORKS:*
-R4 y YSMENU pressing "select" in the logo of XPA.
-M3 Simply y YSMENU pressing "select" in the logo of XPA.
-TTDS con el firmware 1.17 a07 pressing "select" in the logo of XPA.
-Acekard 2/2i with AKAIO 1.5 pressing "select" in the logo of XPA.
-R4 i Gold pressing "select" in the logo of XPA.

*DON´T WORK:*
-M3 REAL/M3iZero  don´t save
-EZ-flash Vi Kernel 2.0 RC7
-CyCloDS
-Super Card Micro SD


----------



## Wizard298 (Dec 4, 2009)

Zelda cracker your patch works, but again does not save the game after shut off so when you return to your game NO save data 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got the edge card with the 1.6 OS


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 4, 2009)

--------------------
glad it worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--------------------

Yus, thankyou very much for your hard work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive been waiting all year for this game and was tearing my hair out when i hit that stupid mancowpig over and over

**edited cos i fail at spell and quote**


----------



## Wizard298 (Dec 4, 2009)

pie what card do you have? MY edge card plays it by does not save it


----------



## cobleman (Dec 4, 2009)

zeldacracker said:
			
		

> Cracked it myself and here it finally is : http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eyeyynomoif
> 
> U need WINRAR to extract this.


Thank you got it to work on my Itouch Ds past getting on the train got to castle woohoo only problem still no save after restart makes new save file but it does play


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wizard298 said:
			
		

> pie what card do you have? MY edge card plays it by does not save it



R4DS PRO with akII firmware


----------



## KyuubiNarut0 (Dec 4, 2009)

I still get a freezing nintendo logo at the start. Even though that I have applied the patch.
I got a M3 Real, I've tried it on Touchpod firmware and also on Sakura firmware, none of them works


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Dec 4, 2009)

o__o So now the new problem is the save file disappears after restarting?


----------



## cobleman (Dec 4, 2009)

I couldnt get it working with a SDHC 4gb micro sd But useing a standard 1gb micro sd it boots fine on my Itouch Ds


----------



## manoelpdb (Dec 4, 2009)

The patch works on R4 1.18!

I played it and I didnt get any problem at saving or the icons at the train (they are all there).

Someone who is playing on R4 1.18 got any problem?

Thanks for the patch!


----------



## JoyConG (Dec 4, 2009)

jonjon95 said:
			
		

> Sweetnesss. I knew I made the right choice buying my Acekard 2. Thank the effing lord... Normatt, your the bomb.
> 
> The AKAIO Loaders Page's description is from yesterday. I guess the loaders were updated just not the descriptions.
> 
> ...


So that means I can just update my loaders?


----------



## heartgold (Dec 4, 2009)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> jonjon95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yeah, simple as that =PPP


----------



## zeldacracker (Dec 4, 2009)

Wizard298 said:
			
		

> Zelda cracker your patch works, but again does not save the game after shut off so when you return to your game NO save data
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still working on tht error but have patient plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 patching was alrdy quiet hard


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 4, 2009)

Works fine and save file loads after DS restart on YSMenu (the one for mario and luigi 3) on R4 after patching.


----------



## Relentless88 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pre patched rom ( works with r4 + ysmenu)

http://www.romulation.net/forum/index.php?...92499#msg492499


----------



## KyuubiNarut0 (Dec 4, 2009)

Relentless88 said:
			
		

> Pre patched rom ( works with r4 + ysmenu)
> 
> http://www.romulation.net/forum/index.php?...92499#msg492499


That is still a rom... Moderators! Remove this link before people download this XD


----------



## crazyace (Dec 4, 2009)

just patched it and so when i try to load it it just freezes


----------



## Makato (Dec 4, 2009)

_Are there any patches for SuperCard SD?
I still got the white screen of death after running the xpa-patched rom file on my DS. :/_


----------



## KyuubiNarut0 (Dec 4, 2009)

crazyace said:
			
		

> just patched it and so when i try to load it it just freezes


Which card do you use crazyace?


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Dec 4, 2009)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> IchigoUchiha13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i forgot to say that you dont need to patch the Rom if your Using Acekard 2i with Akaio new Loader it works fine withote the Patch


----------



## tanukihat (Dec 4, 2009)

Works on AceKard 2 with latest AKAIO 1.5 and latest AK2loader.nds.  Even though it doesn't say it's fixed on the AK2loader page, it is.  I have train controls.  Excellent!


----------



## hrm316 (Dec 4, 2009)

Is it my flash card or the Xenophobia logo at startup is messed up? (the lower part of the image)


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2009)

hrm316 said:
			
		

> Is it my flash card or the Xenophobia logo at startup is messed up? (the lower part of the image)


The logo's messed up. They have great hacking skills but horrible photoshop skills.


----------



## crazyace (Dec 4, 2009)

KyuubiNarut0 said:
			
		

> crazyace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am using r4i


----------



## bastband (Dec 4, 2009)

Am I right in saying the original file is 128mb and the cracked file 89.8mb or have I screwed up somewhere?


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2009)

bastband said:
			
		

> Am I right in saying the original file is 128mb and the cracked file 89.8mb or have I screwed up somewhere?


No you didn't screw up, it's supposed to be like that.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Dec 4, 2009)

Well first I really thanks to normmatt and to XPA for cracked and it works on most flashcarts I really thanks to them for doing thier hardwork they are the best and keepgoing u too


----------



## DSStrider (Dec 4, 2009)

Odd, every time I turn off my DSLite and turn it back on, the game reinitializes the save Data. Anyone else having this issue on their CycloDS Evolution?

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I'm using Firmware 1.56 Beta 4


----------



## blacksheep998 (Dec 4, 2009)

Update for those with M3's. According to the official sakura page here on GBAtemp, the patched game will run on sakura 1.42 but still can't save.

I downloaded 1.42 to test it myself but still couldn't get past the nintendo screen. If anyone else with an M3Real wants to test this post back here if it works. Maybe I did something wrong. 

It would be nice to try out the game at least.


----------



## Austinz (Dec 4, 2009)

Damnit you win Nintendo, im buying the damn game, and throwing my SD Slot 2 in the bin where it belongs


----------



## too adlez (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a M3 DS Real and tried a lot of firmwares. The sakura too ( version 1.44 and 1.42) nothing worked for me. I can't get through the nintendo logo


----------



## crazyace (Dec 4, 2009)

me to, yep nintendo wins, im going to go buy the stupid game now, to gamecrazy!!!


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

blacksheep998 said:
			
		

> Update for those with M3's. According to the official sakura page here on GBAtemp, the patched game will run on sakura 1.42 but still can't save.
> 
> I downloaded 1.42 to test it myself but still couldn't get past the nintendo screen. If anyone else with an M3Real wants to test this post back here if it works. Maybe I did something wrong.
> 
> It would be nice to try out the game at least.



No you didnt do anything wrong, i did the same thing, and it still wont work for me.


----------



## blacksheep998 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like whoever updates the sakura FAQ page got some bad info.


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

blacksheep998 said:
			
		

> Sounds like whoever updates the sakura FAQ page got some bad info.



yeah some ppl say they can get it to work and then others it freezes on. so either, they actually got it to work, or someone's just lying to look good.


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

Im using the M3i Zero and have used multiple firmware and still cant pass the N logo.


----------



## alucard77 (Dec 4, 2009)

DSStrider said:
			
		

> Odd, every time I turn off my DSLite and turn it back on, the game reinitializes the save Data. Anyone else having this issue on their CycloDS Evolution?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention, I'm using Firmware 1.56 Beta 4



From what I read, this is normal.  You have to use Real Time Saves for the game until a better hack comes along.


----------



## Hoschi (Dec 4, 2009)

anyone with a supercard SD got this to work? :-/


----------



## Makato (Dec 4, 2009)

Hoschi said:
			
		

> anyone with a supercard SD got this to work? :-/



_Ah, that's also my problem. You also still get the white screen of death? :/_


----------



## Hoschi (Dec 4, 2009)

Makato said:
			
		

> Hoschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes white screen of death after the "screwed up" xenophobia logo :-(


----------



## Makato (Dec 4, 2009)

Hoschi said:
			
		

> Makato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Yeah, it's so frustrating.. I've tried every setting, but nothing worked. ._._


----------



## goodinfo (Dec 4, 2009)

For dsone user if you get the new ndspatch.dat the game will work perfectly!!!! Ive gotten pretty far in the game!


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 4, 2009)

Passed Nintendo screen on G6, will edit when I get to the Pig of Doom.
Edit: Train controls are there! Now to test for the save...
Edit 2: Save loaded! Consider the G6 DS Real fully compatible now


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

vengfulr3ap3r said:
			
		

> blacksheep998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't think this.

There was similar posts on the BIS release discussion, I'm using the latest Sakura, and it runs fine, but doesn't save. (Crashes at N logo with RTS enabled)

I don't know why mine works and others don't. Seems to be somewhat random with its playability.
Ifyou want proof of it running, I can try and record a vid of the entire Boot to Game process.


----------



## Shurebis (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank You, working in my R4-YSmenu, that's why I love you!


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 4, 2009)

is the patched game file supposed to be smaller then the unpatched game???


----------



## blacksheep998 (Dec 4, 2009)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Passed Nintendo screen on G6, will edit when I get to the Pig of Doom.
> Edit: Train controls are there! Now to test for the save...
> Edit 2: Save loaded! Consider the G6 DS Real fully compatible now



Care to tell us how you did this?


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> vengfulr3ap3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you upload your systems folder?? I cant seem to get it to work at all.


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tophalion said:
			
		

> jdx7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try...


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 4, 2009)

blacksheep998 said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used a rom I'd downloaded previously, removed it from my ds, ran the xenophobia patch and it was successful... The G6 and M3 Reals, although apparently the same, occasionally have different compatibility issues. For example, I still cannot run Pokemon SS or HG, but this works fine.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Dec 4, 2009)

Just for reference:

Played on M3 Real latest touchpod fw, have no issues playing got up to the forest saved powered off came back save is gone.


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> vengfulr3ap3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I ment no offense at all, just some what frustrated and i do know how sometimes ppl will lie to look good. you dont have to do a video or anything of that nature. i believe you! i apologize for my earlier statement. im just frustrated the thing wont work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but as another posted said. could you possibly upload your system folder?


----------



## Holden (Dec 4, 2009)

Works fine with the crack on my M3 DS Simply  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I can control the train)


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> blacksheep998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you give us a link to where you got G6 and m3 reals?


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 4, 2009)

Tophalion said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, what I mean is, the cartridges (The G6DS Real and the M3 Real) although they appear to be the same, (same OS etc.) do n fact have different compatibility problems. I am, however, running the latest firmware, if that helps at all. (V4.6X)


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, I uploaded my System folder for the M3 Real with Sakura's latest firmware.

Lets see if others can at least get it to run. =/

Oh, and if I'm breaking any sort of rule, please let me know. (It is JUST firmware tat is free to get hold of anyway)
M3DS REAL SYSTEM FOLDER


----------



## FlatFrogger (Dec 4, 2009)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Tophalion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed they do the G6 can link with the Wii for pokemon games, the M3Real can't.


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Okay, I uploaded my System folder for the M3 Real with Sakura's latest firmware.
> 
> Lets see if others can at least get it to run. =/
> 
> ...



kk thanks trying it now.


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Okay, I uploaded my System folder for the M3 Real with Sakura's latest firmware.
> 
> Lets see if others can at least get it to run. =/
> 
> ...




Im downloading now, will text when it finishs


----------



## Shinobi385 (Dec 4, 2009)

i patched the rom but still cant get past the nintendo screen and i am using R4DS


----------



## taken (Dec 4, 2009)

I got Edge cart 1.6 OS patched the rom but doesn't save.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Dec 4, 2009)

Shinobi385 said:
			
		

> i patched the rom but still cant get past the nintendo screen and i am using R4DS



Turn soft reset off and your good to go


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Okay, I uploaded my System folder for the M3 Real with Sakura's latest firmware.
> 
> Lets see if others can at least get it to run. =/
> 
> ...



Nope still freezes at N logo..


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tried jdx7777 system folder didnt work with my patched rom I get to the XENOPHOBIA screen but it crashed there


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tophalion said:
			
		

> Nope still freezes at N logo..



Damn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try deleting the SAV file too?


----------



## JonathanEyoon (Dec 4, 2009)

Any chance of a control hack coming out anytime soon?  In the works?  Sorry if repost






I LOVE THIS GAME!!!


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 4, 2009)

Guys,im playing this game with the crack with the R4 loader.NOT YSmenu. Download the 1.18 verson with trauma center fix.I have been using this one and can play most new games except for Mario and Luigi BIS.and Made in Ore(because of the sav)

NOTE THERE IS A CRACK FOR THIS GAME NOW!


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Tophalion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't work for me either, i deleted my saves before trying and tried a prepatched version i downloaded and one i patched manually. still didnt work for me. it just freezes at the nintendo screen. 

and btw nice theme, whats the name of it?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 4, 2009)

vengfulr3ap3r said:
			
		

> jdx7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've downloaded it - & sorry to say - It doesn't work with either a Clean ROM or a Cracked ROM

I'm also a little curious whether it could be Hardware related - I'm using a DSi with 1.4E firmware & M3i0 with the 1.4 Firmware Fix 
What is everyone else using to try & get it to work?? - there could be a common reason why 'jdx7777' got it to work yet no-one else has


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 4, 2009)

Again, it works PERFECTLY fine on Cyclo DS 1.56 B4. (RTS saving only though.)


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> vengfulr3ap3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Dsi with the 1.4 firmware and using the newest fcore.


----------



## Gnargle (Dec 4, 2009)

Using a DSL red.


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> vengfulr3ap3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im starting to think its hardware related as well, im using a DSlite, with a m3ds real with the 1.44x firmware. and a 2gb sd card haha. even thou it all says it in my sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but yeah. thats what im using.


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

vengfulr3ap3r said:
			
		

> jdx7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has it still got my background on it? If so, I made that from scratch.
And the theme is a Sakura Black and White theme I found. (Might have been in the Sakura FAQ on GBATemp)

It'll be in the root of the Sakura folder either way along with a few others.

Oh, and I'm using a Black DSLite with 2GB microSD. (Unknoown make, no name on it. =/)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 4, 2009)

vengfulr3ap3r said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see anyone signatures - I've turned them off as I find them distracting


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> vengfulr3ap3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, my mistake, i didnt mean to sound like a smart ass. But i've just learn to ignore them.


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

I wonder if people know that its not working for some M3s. lol


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 4, 2009)

Black DSL with m3real latest sakura and 4gb sandisk sd card (unpatched cant get pasted the nintendo logo) (Pactch cant get passed the xnophobia screen)


----------



## Shinobi385 (Dec 4, 2009)

jacksprat1990 said:
			
		

> Shinobi385 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, the crack hasn't fixed the saving issue for my Cyclo, but since the file size was cut I've got enough space left for an RTS file. Not got as far as the train yet, but I assume it works now. No more Doom Cows.

You know, I think I'm gonna add an enemy called the Doom Cow into my game project on my course, in memory of this rather feeble attempt at AP from Nintendo which has taken less than 24 hours to defeat. Might even make it one of those FFXII's Yiazmat style optional superbosses. Just so it takes longer to beat than the AP did.


----------



## s00pycan (Dec 4, 2009)

So some cards are working now, but M3 DS Real still has no save and can't use RTS.

Hmmmm


----------



## crazyace (Dec 4, 2009)

sooooooooo is there a fix for the saving issue


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought it was a spotted pig?

Though to be honest, I haven't really stared at it or anything. Just wanted it off the feckin' tracks.


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

Id be happy if i could see the main menu lol.


----------



## Phazon13 (Dec 4, 2009)

Next week I'm gonna see the train controls cause I've just ordered my limited edition


----------



## morphirr (Dec 4, 2009)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/up/blank.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesnt take intelligence to replace a loader, it just didn't work!! Anyway I got the crack now so train is working fine now, still not sure about the battle mode tho?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm at the part where you go meet the first Lokomo, said in different words: it works for me! I'm using the R4 with YSMenu DSTT firm. 1.17a07(the M&L:BiS version) It topped my expectations this game!


----------



## Jinx Lumos Joke (Dec 4, 2009)

YES! YES! YES! Finally it works! Thx for everyone how helped me. And thx for GOD!


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay, heres a video I took.

XaosWolf's YouTube Page


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Okay, heres a video I took.
> 
> XaosWolf's YouTube Page



Im guessing its still processing?


----------



## Shinta82 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just updated to the latest Loader for AKAIO Acekard 2 and got past the AP!!

I was wondering,  since I got past the AP with an unpatched rom is it safe to assume there won't be any other AP?


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tophalion said:
			
		

> jdx7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Is it not showing? This is my first time uplaoding to YT. =/


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Tophalion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a link to the actual video? It says you have no videos lol.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Tophalion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah page is black usually if its your first video it takes awhile to process. so just wait like 5-10min then it should work fine


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tophalion said:
			
		

> jdx7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats wierd. But sure thing.

Video of Spirit Tracks booting on M3 Real Sakura


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Video of Spirit Tracks booting on M3 Real Sakura



I didnt watch all of it.
Im guessing you cant see the train controls?


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> jdx7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can. And use them too.

Just no saving.


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 4, 2009)

*WORKS:*
*-Itouchds:* press select on the logo of XPA
*-R4 and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
*-M3 Simply and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
*-TTDS with 1.17 firmware a07:* press select on the logo of XPA
*Acekard 2 with AKAI-1.5*
*Gold-R4 i :* press select on the logo of XPA
*SuperCard DSONE:* press select on the logo of XPA
*-M3 Perfect with Passcard*
*-CycloDS firmware with the latest beta 4*

Just tested the 1st one 'itouchds 1) because i have it & the other were taken from my favorite "rom download site".

Can someone put it in the first page, please??

Thx everyone


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2009)

hellfire2081 said:
			
		

> *WORKS:*
> *-Itouchds:* press select on the logo of XPA
> *-R4 and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
> *-M3 Simply and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
> ...



Awesome, thanks for the update!


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

hellfire2081 said:
			
		

> *WORKS:*
> *-Itouchds:* press select on the logo of XPA
> *-R4 and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
> *-M3 Simply and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
> ...



Nvm it works for M3 simply, just had to turn off rts.


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 4, 2009)

how do you get it to work on m3DSREAL! i have the exact same system as you and mine just freezes on the 'nindie' screen!!!


play the game??? i wish!!


----------



## linkkie3 (Dec 4, 2009)

This doesn't work for me, I'm using an supercard sd and after the strange  Xenophobia screen it does nothing, it gives me 2 white screens.
I would like to know if I messed up, or what i have to do to make it work.


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tophalion said:
			
		

> hellfire2081 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think itouchds & M3 are from the same family. That means if it works for me then it is good for you, no??

Try pressing the select in the logo or try another clean rom.

In fact where it hangs for you??


----------



## s00pycan (Dec 4, 2009)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> how do you get it to work on m3DSREAL! i have the exact same system as you and mine just freezes on the 'nindie' screen!!!
> 
> 
> play the game??? i wish!!



You need a different firmware (i.e. a different SYSTEM folder on the card).

You will be able to play, but not save.


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 4, 2009)

it hangs on the nintendo screen!!
what is itouch? a variation of the firmware?

i have m3dsreal with normal firmware and m3sakura firmware, neither work!


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 4, 2009)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> it hangs on the nintendo screen!!
> what is itouch? a variation of the firmware?
> 
> i have m3dsreal with normal firmware and m3sakura firmware, neither work!



Itouch*ds* is a card (linker ds) not a variation

NO FUNCIONA:
-M3 REAL (no guarda)
-EZ-flash Vi Kernel 2.0 RC7
-M3iZero (no guarda)
-Super Card Micro SD

this is from the site also...

Sorry guys, but you have just to wait for a firmware update for those linkers :-(


----------



## fishykipper (Dec 4, 2009)

damn, guess we'll have to wait....! Serves us m3dsreal users right for having obsolete flash cards, lol!!
lack of zelda makes me cry!


----------



## asher (Dec 4, 2009)

Works on EZflash V with kernel 190ob2


----------



## luke_c (Dec 4, 2009)

Patched version works on Cyclo with Latest BETA until i save the game, when i turn off the console and go back to load it the save is gone.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 4, 2009)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> it hangs on the nintendo screen!!
> *what is itouch?* a variation of the firmware?
> 
> i have m3dsreal with normal firmware and m3sakura firmware, neither work!


iTouch You could have just searched it with Google instead of asking.


----------



## maglat (Dec 4, 2009)

hellfire2081 said:
			
		

> *WORKS:*
> *-Itouchds:* press select on the logo of XPA
> *-R4 and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
> *-M3 Simply and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
> ...




NO!!! Itouchds DOS NOT WORK!


----------



## jdx7777 (Dec 4, 2009)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> damn, guess we'll have to wait....! Serves us m3dsreal users right for having obsolete flash cards, lol!!
> lack of zelda makes me cry!



M3 Real is not the one thats obsolete. M3 Simply is the now obsolete/discontinued one.
M3i (Their latest brand) is effectively a fancier M3Real.


----------



## terminal_illness (Dec 4, 2009)

hellfire2081 said:
			
		

> *WORKS:*
> *-Itouchds:* press select on the logo of XPA
> *-R4 and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
> *-M3 Simply and YSMENU:* press select on the logo of XPA
> ...


i have itouchds and it still freezes at the nintendo screen even with this patch.... latest itouch firmware (3.5) and with rts turned off...


----------



## FlatFrogger (Dec 4, 2009)

TO EVERYONE SAYING ITS "WORKING":

Could you try something for me, save your game, turn your ds off, turn your ds on again and try playing and let me know if you can carry on your save as normal. Post your card and results.

Only reason I ask is because I think people are jumping the gun on saying its working.


----------



## cheshire_carper (Dec 4, 2009)

FlatFrogger said:
			
		

> TO EVERYONE SAYING ITS "WORKING":
> 
> Could you try something for me, save your game, turn your ds off, turn your ds on again and try playing and let me know if you can carry on your save as normal. Post your card and results.
> 
> Only reason I ask is because I think people are jumping the gun on saying its working.



Yes I can and I have.

Acekard 2i


----------



## Scathraax (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sure this reply will be looked over..
But, my game crashes when it tries to create the .sav file. Running CycloDS firmware 1.5B4.

How do I fix this?

[edit]
To clarify a bit, after I _Touch the screen!_ and the game says "Creating a save file..." it crashes and then says "Data could not be written. Turn the power off, then reinsert the Game Card."


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet it doesn't even work on my M3i but it does on my bros M3 simply.


----------



## lithium210 (Dec 4, 2009)

Patch working with Acekard 2 w/ Akaio 1.5!  Train Controls work and so does saving after turning off ds!


----------



## BloodRose (Dec 4, 2009)

Working fine on DSTT with latest menu.

I didn't press Select on the XPA splash, I pressed A, passed the train part, saved, rebooted the console and loaded the save without any problems.

Much thanks to XPA for their fast work on this, it's amazing how much the rom size decreases once the protection has been removed.


----------



## AitchDeeTee (Dec 4, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Patched version works on Cyclo with Latest BETA until i save the game, when i turn off the console and go back to load it the save is gone.



Okay.  To you and *TO ALL OTHER CYCLO USERS*, to get around this you have to use the Real Time Save function.  It's like a save state on an emulator.  It requires a few extra MB of space though, but the patched file should clear up some room.  When you  boot up the game, hold Select and then hit A.  Then to Save (and Load) just open the in-game Cyclo menu (ABXYLR) and select Real Time Save/Load.  Other than that the game works fine.


----------



## Law (Dec 4, 2009)

BloodRose said:
			
		

> Working fine on DSTT with latest menu.
> 
> I didn't press Select on the XPA splash, I pressed A, passed the train part, saved, rebooted the console and loaded the save without any problems.
> 
> Much thanks to XPA for their fast work on this, *it's amazing how much the rom size decreases once the protection has been removed.*



The ROM is about 90mb with or without the protection, patching it just trims the excess 38mb.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 4, 2009)

I used Xenophobia's patch and it works on my Acekard 2i. Now to check if the save file stays after rebooting.

Edit: The save file stays. Yay!


----------



## ether2802 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow talking about Zelda means more than 100 pages nowadays....!!!


----------



## FlatFrogger (Dec 4, 2009)

AitchDeeTee said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just for reference:

M3Real users RTS/Softreset causes the whitescreen so there is no work around as of yet for it.


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 4, 2009)

It works perfect on my R4DS card with YS Menu on


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 4, 2009)

I remember back in the day when the M3DS Real was the shit.  Now it's usually the cart that has the most problems (along with the R4 it seems).  I don't think it's that it's obsolete, I think that, because it's the most popular, companies like Nintendo model their AP protection to be most effective on the M3DS (so we all get hit the hardest).

I've tried almost every version of flashware for the M3DS, including Sakura and everything else with no results.  The game runs fine but you simply cannot save- which is kind of a huge deal.  I'm sure eventually the people at M3 will come out with an update so I'll just have to wait and play Might and Magic until that day comes.


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

Necromanson said:
			
		

> I remember back in the day when the M3DS Real was the shit.  Now it's usually the cart that has the most problems (along with the R4 it seems).  I don't think it's that it's obsolete, I think that, because it's the most popular, companies like Nintendo model their AP protection to be most effective on the M3DS (so we all get hit the hardest).
> 
> I've tried almost every version of flashware for the M3DS, including Sakura and everything else with no results.  The game runs fine but you simply cannot save- which is kind of a huge deal.  I'm sure eventually the people at M3 will come out with an update so I'll just have to wait and play Might and Magic until that day comes.



see i've yet to get the game to actually load.
I get to the nintendo screen and then poof it freezes.
and i've tried the newest sakura firmware, the one before it, and then 1.42x and i've tried to load it via sakura AND the touchpod firmware thats in it. and yeah.. it does the same thing in ALL of them.


----------



## s00pycan (Dec 4, 2009)

vengfulr3ap3r said:
			
		

> see i've yet to get the game to actually load.
> I get to the nintendo screen and then poof it freezes.
> and i've tried the newest sakura firmware, the one before it, and then 1.42x and i've tried to load it via sakura AND the touchpod firmware thats in it. and yeah.. it does the same thing in ALL of them.



you'll need to delete everything except the actual ROM everytime you change firmware. Some of the save files Zelda makes, and the config file in the NDS folder, can cause the initial crash.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 4, 2009)

EDGE released OS 1.6 and atm i'm playing zelda (untouched) on it without a problem

http://www.edge-ds.cn/download.html

*EDIT*
*Nevermind, it doesn't keep the save :/*


----------



## albel005 (Dec 4, 2009)

Really cause im useing the newest sakura firmware and the crack and i get past the nintendo screen and can play the game but once i save and turn off the game then turn it back on the save is gone


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess we have to wait till M3 releases something?


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

s00pycan said:
			
		

> vengfulr3ap3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and yes... really, why would i lie about it not working =/ that would just be retarded.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 4, 2009)

*To ALL M3 and M3i0 users - I think I cracked it (well partially anyway) !!! but I need comfirmation*

This may sound silly but using 'jdx7777' SYSTEM files(See post 1523)
which contains Sakura 1.44 and 4.6X - I've actually got the unpatched Zelda Spirit Tracks working on a DSi with 1.4E + M3i0
(& the trains controls DO appear so no patching required)

The bad news - Saves STILL don't work & it still locks up if you try to use RTS

*The solution* !! - Silly as it might seem, but DON'T USE SDHC cards !!!!! - Try using a standard MicroSD card (2Gb or less) seems to work

I've tried it on an 8gb SDHC & it wouldn't go pass the nintendo screen (unpatched AND patched version) so I tried the files on a standard 2Gb MicroSD & both versions (unpatched and patched) went pass the Nintendo screen. 

I played up to arriving @ the castle & Saved the game, switched off but switching on & it starts from the very beginning again, Still at least we know it CAN work on an M3i0 without patching - just a shame about the saving


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 4, 2009)

vengfulr3ap3r said:
			
		

> Necromanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had that problem at first, but it turned out the ROM was just bad.  I had downloaded it prepatched expecting it to work and I got the lock up at the Nintendo screen.  I downloaded the non-patched ROM and patched it myself with Xenophobia's patch and that's when I was able to get it to work fine, just without the save.  Try doing that if you haven't already, but it's not like it matters... I'm not going to play it if I can't save it.


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> *To ALL M3 and M3i0 users - I think I cracked it (well partially anyway) !!! but I need comfirmation*
> 
> This may sound silly but using 'jdx7777' SYSTEM files(See post 1523)
> which contains Sakura 1.44 and 4.6X - I've actually got the unpatched Zelda Spirit Tracks working on a DSi with 1.4E + M3i0
> ...



no the rom is fine. i've downloaded two differnet ones. a unpatched and then a prepatched. the prepatched works for alot of ppl. i mean he got over like 1200 downloads in an hour and something. so thats not my problem.


----------



## Elfeckin (Dec 4, 2009)

good to see that it can work unpatched on the M3 real =^)...just waiting for save support...keep up the good work guys and maybe girls? ha you never know who's behind the cracking =^D


----------



## linkkie3 (Dec 4, 2009)

For the Supercard sd, it ain't working you get an crazy (unnormal) group logo thingie and then it gives me 2 white screens, I would like to know if I'm doing something wrong and/or what I can do about it.


----------



## kitehimuro (Dec 4, 2009)

linkkie3 said:
			
		

> For the Supercard sd, it ain't working you get an crazy (unnormal) group logo thingie and then it gives me 2 white screens, I would like to know if I'm doing something wrong and/or what I can do about it.



Nothing for now.


----------



## cman1783 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just had a chance to test the patch on my YSMenu'ed M3 simply and it works perfectly.  I made it to the Spirit Temple.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 4, 2009)

linkkie3 said:
			
		

> For the Supercard sd, it ain't working you get an crazy (unnormal) group logo thingie and then it gives me 2 white screens, I would like to know if I'm doing something wrong and/or what I can do about it.


The "crazy group logo thingie" is Xenophobia's. Shouldn't bother you that much considering you get the game for free. It should work with the SuperCard DSOne. What firmware are you running?

Edit: Never mind. You're using the SuperCard SD.


----------



## vengfulr3ap3r (Dec 4, 2009)

Alrighty, sooo it DID WORK on my 2gb card, but wouldnt work on a sdhc card. idk about the controlls or anything else yet ill edit when i do.

controls work, no saving thou. props to the person above who told me about the whole 2gb thing


----------



## KyuubiNarut0 (Dec 4, 2009)

Works fine on my lil' sis' R4 flashcard (and yes, the original one)

Updating my M3 real to the latest m3 sakura firmware 1.44 and 4.6X.


----------



## cman1783 (Dec 4, 2009)

KyuubiNarut0 said:
			
		

> Works fine on my lil' sis' R4 flashcard (and yes, the original one)
> 
> Updating my M3 real to the latest m3 sakura firmware 1.44 and 4.6X.



So this works on the R4 original FW as well?


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 4, 2009)

Works past the train on my M3DS REAL, but Still no joy on my M3DS simply, ALSO BOTH HAVE THE ISSUE:
STILL CANNOT SAVE GAME! 

:'(


----------



## metal01 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm actually stuck i can't get the phantom to open the door after zelda takes control.


----------



## maglat (Dec 4, 2009)

It works @iTouch DS!!!!! But you need a non SDHC Micro SD Card!!!


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Dec 4, 2009)

MEANWHILE I go through the Temple of The Ocean King in Phantom Hourglass for the first time!

I actually was progressing when I first got it but i just stopped playing it, forgot about the story and started playing something else.

Now I restarted it to get a fresh start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FOUR WEEKS SHOULD BE ENOUGH FOR THE M3 TEAM TO RELEASE A FIRMWARE UPDATE RIGHT RIGHT


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

vengfulr3ap3r said:
			
		

> Alrighty, sooo it DID WORK on my 2gb card, but wouldnt work on a sdhc card. idk about the controlls or anything else yet ill edit when i do.
> 
> controls work, no saving thou. props to the person above who told me about the whole 2gb thing



K it works but like you no save.


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh My GOD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry all of you, but in the Itouchds i have the same problem of saving  when the nds is turned off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried many different way & ''roms'' but it is the same thing every time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da**!!!

For the itouchds user who said it doesen't work: try another ''clean rom''.

Also i have A 2go micro sd.


----------



## hellfire2081 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but can someone try this to confirm:

Please keep the name of the patched as it is : xpa-lzst-cracked.nd* & try the game.

Because i had put the same rom in the same dirctory: one with the above name & the other i have change it to zelda.nd*.

& surprise: only the first one worked the other one hanged in the NIN. logo!!!!


----------



## Blazekid3 (Dec 4, 2009)

please i have a question i downgrade to 1.90 beta 6 mine EZ Flash Vi to play this game its awesome i just want to ask cause i downgrade my EZ are games with anti piracy are goinng to work??


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 4, 2009)

Yay! A patch, finally!


...

...I realize I'm late to the party...

...Carry on.


----------



## kboutsider (Dec 4, 2009)

jdx7777 said:
			
		

> Okay, I uploaded my System folder for the M3 Real with Sakura's latest firmware.
> 
> Lets see if others can at least get it to run. =/
> 
> ...



Didn't work at all for me.  DS tells me "No system file found" "put system file in"


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

kboutsider said:
			
		

> jdx7777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Open the systems folder, inside is the real systems folder that you have to put in the sd.


----------



## dragster215 (Dec 4, 2009)

im using m3real, hangs on the nintendo logo. crack from rmlto


----------



## kboutsider (Dec 4, 2009)

Tophalion said:
			
		

> kboutsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I did!

Found what I did wrong but now it just hangs on a purplish/pink screen that says "NOW LOADING..." and on the bottom has M3 SAKURA Ver:1.44


----------



## Benighted (Dec 4, 2009)

For those using EDGE or CycloDS you can use this save,

http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz

Just rename it to the name of your rom and voala!

It was made using Desmume.

Enjoy, and thanks to all for their hard work

Ps. This is for the save problem not for the AP for that use the patch.


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

kboutsider said:
			
		

> Tophalion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delete the system folder and do it again, i think the same happened to me.


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

Benighted said:
			
		

> For those using EDGE or CycloDS you can use this save,
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz
> 
> ...


Thanks , looks like saving is working with this file on my CycloDS EVO 1.56B4
Thanks again ...


----------



## cb9983 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey i havent seen anyone really post back about ezflash v / vi . I think i saw one post about it . Hey quick question , will 1.86 stable will that work on the ezflash vi , i forget if 1.86 worked for my cart as well. Well tried patched version with ezflashvi and logo screen was scrambled and discolored , then after i hit a button white screen errors. Anyone had any luck with this card yet ? Im running 2.0 rc4 on easy flash v i with 0 luck so far with or without crack patch.


----------



## Shorue (Dec 4, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Posted Today, 09:44 PM
> For those using EDGE or CycloDS you can use this save,
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz
> ...


*M3 DS REAL USERS, SAVE WORKING: *
I know this is my first time on this site, but i usually watch over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 without an account..  
But for the M3 DS REAL USERS.
I belive, with the help of that link, by "Benighted"
Found the way to sort the Saving problem, 
Download that file.
And rename it to the same as your Legend of Zelda: Spirit tracks .nds file on your flash cart.
And start a new file on the game,
save it after the old mans finishes talking at the start of the game.
Turn your game off.
turn it back on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Play your game.
and your file should be there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im off to bed, to play it, it worked with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so yey!

I will check back in the morning, 
Thank you for the file, Benighted

Edit: Also, Im using the cracked file.
And the only reason i made the account it to share this information.
So i hope it works.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 4, 2009)

Benighted said:
			
		

> For those using EDGE or CycloDS you can use this save,
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz
> 
> ...


I don't understand, this completely fixes the save problem?


----------



## Benighted (Dec 4, 2009)

Shorue said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! it works with M3 too!
No problem dude! Just my 2 cents there.


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Benighted said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep it works.


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 4, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Benighted said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The patched ROM saves OK over this save file , again CycloDS EVO FW1.56B4


----------



## Benighted (Dec 4, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Benighted said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## haflore (Dec 4, 2009)

Benighted said:
			
		

> For those using EDGE or CycloDS you can use this save,
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the save Benighted!! As far as i can tell works on CycloDS Evo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (FW:1.56 Beta 4).
Been using RTS up to this point, when I loaded my old RTS and saved it the normal way it worked perfectly.
Thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## pcmanrules (Dec 4, 2009)

Just patched my ROM and tried it on my flash cards, M3i now stops at the logo but it works on my Acekard 2i so i'm sorted. I'll just wait till there's an update for the M3i Zero.


----------



## bmaster154 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm just gonna ask directly, because reading 109 pages might be hard; is there a way to currently pass the AP on AK2i?


----------



## ryuujin2788 (Dec 4, 2009)

So wait, what's the deal here? Was the Japanese version of this never dumped or something?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 4, 2009)

bmaster154 said:
			
		

> I'm just gonna ask directly, because reading 109 pages might be hard; is there a way to currently pass the AP on AK2i?



Check the NDS Forums - ROM Hacking and Translation section.

EDIT: Yes, I believe so that there is a fix for AK2i


----------



## bmaster154 (Dec 4, 2009)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> bmaster154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## Seicomart (Dec 4, 2009)

Can you use the D-pad this time around? Last one failed miserably due to this option not being available...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 4, 2009)

Seicomart said:
			
		

> Can you use the D-pad this time around? Last one failed miserably due to this option not being available...


Nope, only the touchscreen. The controls, imo are better than the one in Phantom Hourglass. It's more precise.


----------



## DJ91990 (Dec 4, 2009)

Working on Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.5 and the latest loaders (12/4/2009) go the the AKAIO website for the loaders!
The website can be found at this url: http://www.normmatt.com/forum/
Even though the list of ROM release numbers doesn't seem to match Zelda Spirit Tracks it fixes Spirit Tracks. I was blowing the whistle all the way to Hyrule Castle! Woo-wooo!!!


----------



## radders248 (Dec 4, 2009)

Got it working on m3ds real, saves too,  using save from earlier post and newest sakura


----------



## pcmanrules (Dec 4, 2009)

Acekard 2i is fine, it just needs the (The_Legend_of_Zelda_Spirit_Tracks_USA_CRACK_NDS-XPA) as stated at the start, you only need the folder with the patch. You'll know where to get it.


----------



## magicksun (Dec 4, 2009)

the patch in my r4 sdhc   is great , goes perfect =)


----------



## cb9983 (Dec 4, 2009)

Got it to work on my older easy flash v cart for ds / ds lite, with firmware version 1.86 from easy flash v's website. But still no luck on any firmware for the easy flash vi anyone know of a firmware for the efvi that the patched version of this game will work with ?? Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## regnad (Dec 4, 2009)

So in essence there is no way to run this on an EZ Flash Vi short of downgrading the kernel, which will potentially cause problems for other ROMs that the newest version of the kernel was created to fix. Do I understand correctly?

Should I hold out for a better solution do you think, or is this simply the way it is?


----------



## updowners (Dec 4, 2009)

.


----------



## radders248 (Dec 4, 2009)

Shorue said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With m3ds real running latest sakura, this work fine for me, train controls + game saves and loads


----------



## cobleman (Dec 4, 2009)

Benighted said:
			
		

> For those using EDGE or CycloDS you can use this save,
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz
> 
> ...


Its official Itouch ds with patch and this save works 100% on 1gb sandisk
And now i have it working on SDHC with this save file boots past LOGO


----------



## jink84 (Dec 4, 2009)

So I've started playing this game and it's amazing, the quality is great.

Then it dawned on me, this isn't the usual crap I download, play once, and feel guilt-free about 'stealing'.

I'm a poor as hell college student, but I'm gonna go out and buy this game the day it comes out.  It's such a great production and is well worth the money, even if I have to start a new save file...

Nintendo must be FURIOUS that this game is out AND cracked BEFORE they officially release it.
The people who worked on the game?  Well...  I just... feel bad...


----------



## pcmanrules (Dec 4, 2009)

Am I just doing it wrong with my m3i Zero? i have Sakura 1.44 and patcher 4.6 Beta X? Maybe it's just me?


----------



## deishido (Dec 4, 2009)

ryuujin2788 said:
			
		

> So wait, what's the deal here? Was the Japanese version of this never dumped or something?







Yeah... it seems that America somehow manages to get some games first! 
*gasp*
Lol... the same to Scribblenauts... it was word based... mabie this zelda came out here first because trains are more of a western-type thing...


----------



## s00pycan (Dec 4, 2009)

Awoooooooga, well done Benighted!


----------



## Wankare (Dec 4, 2009)

im already heading to the snow temple , i find the game pretty shorter than PH (you had to do a LOT of thing before heading to the 1st temple in PH )


----------



## too adlez (Dec 4, 2009)

m3 ds real works wth sakura 1.42 and the posted savegame !!!


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 4, 2009)

if you have the current firmware for m3 real you could just use the builtin quick save function


----------



## banchan (Dec 4, 2009)

Doesn't work on SuperCard SD 2-slot >_< 2 blank screens at start. how to do ?


----------



## nande (Dec 4, 2009)

too adlez said:
			
		

> m3 ds real works wth sakura 1.42 and the posted savegame !!!



stuck @ nintendo screen right at the beginning. what should i do?


----------



## too adlez (Dec 4, 2009)

ok . you need the sakura 1.42 firmware, the cracked rom-file and the savegame. you rename the savgame with the name of your nds-file ( "xpa-lzst-cracked" in my case) and start with the sakura firmware the cracked game and it should work.
btw some guys said, you have to disable soft reset !


----------



## cobleman (Dec 4, 2009)

Itouch working just use 1mb save posted earlier  both patch and  save file are needed  http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz


----------



## eureca (Dec 4, 2009)

radders248 said:
			
		

> Got it working on m3ds real, saves too,  using save from earlier post and newest sakura



Yeah this has now worked for me also with my M3 real and the Save posted by Benighted. I have the latest sakura and before on any firmware I tried with game cracked or not cracked it would get stuck at the nintendo white screen at the beginning. 

What im using is the latest sakura firmware using sakura not touchpod but probably would work on either with the game patched with the save posted and for the first time it gets passed the white screen. I haven't gone through the whole save process to test that for myself, but it lets me create a new game which it didnt before as it would get stuck at the beginning white screen.

Thanks Benighted for the save and Shorue for the info.


----------



## Makato (Dec 4, 2009)

banchan said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on SuperCard SD 2-slot >_< 2 blank screens at start. how to do ?



_There's no way to run it at the moment.
With a lil bit luck, we'll get an update for the firmware/software... Hopefully this year._


----------



## Gifted1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Shorue said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you soooooooooooo much! I was actually wondering if that might work for the M3 Real but never tried it. Thanks so much for confirming it works.


----------



## ImSoForKingBedS (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the save Benighted works like a charm been using RTS up to this point and after  6 hours of play was able to save without losing any progress on the CYCLO Evolution with the latest beta firmware


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 4, 2009)

YES!!!! .sav work on my M3 real latest sakura!!! thanks Benighted


----------



## monaug5 (Dec 4, 2009)

This is superb news going to get this game!


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 4, 2009)

that m3 real save + sakura is perfect


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm i cant seem to be able to get on the train, saving works though.


----------



## blacksoul (Dec 4, 2009)

The save doesn't remove the copy protection, for that you need to use the crack...
The save is just there to prevent some crash at creation (like on M3/iTouch) and to permit normal saving feature (like on CycloDS)


----------



## Tophalion (Dec 4, 2009)

Its not that i dont have the controls, it black screens.


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 4, 2009)

i know that.. theres a thing called reading the first page unlike some people


----------



## AitchDeeTee (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't get that save file to work.  I've been using Quick Time Save up until where you get the sword, and I can't get it to save normally.  The .save and .nds files are both have the same name, but I Quick Time load my game, save normally, and when I restart the game, it gives me a "Creating a new file" message and two blank save files.  What am I doing wrong?

Using CycloDS 1.56b4.


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 5, 2009)

That save file + M3 Sakura worked for me.  Unbelievable... I can't believe this ordeal is finally over (for me, anyway).  I'm almost so bitter about it I don't know if I'll even be able to enjoy the game now!

Thanks everybody for working so diligently on this, I totally appreciate the effort.


----------



## regnad (Dec 5, 2009)

We EZ-Flash Vi owners continue to languish unfortunately. All seven of us.


----------



## Elfeckin (Dec 5, 2009)

ok i have a karaoke gig in a little bit but im going to give the M3 real sakura + sav file a shot once a get a break...can't wait to play this =^)


----------



## taken (Dec 5, 2009)

AitchDeeTee said:
			
		

> I can't get that save file to work.  I've been using Quick Time Save up until where you get the sword, and I can't get it to save normally.  The .save and .nds files are both have the same name, but I Quick Time load my game, save normally, and when I restart the game, it gives me a "Creating a new file" message and two blank save files.  What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Using CycloDS 1.56b4.


AitchDeeTee You got to delete your old save file.  

Then you got to do is download the save file from benighted. http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz

Then you got to rename the save file that you downloaded into the rom you are using like xpa-lzst-cracked to xpa-lzst-cracked.sav then put that on your sd card with the patched rom ok. Works well on an edge card so it should work on your card cyclods evo.


----------



## wovva (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone know how to patch the game on a mac?


----------



## jink84 (Dec 5, 2009)

wovva said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to patch the game on a mac?




This may seem crazy (only because everyone else recommends bootcamp or virtual pc), but I use an app called Darwine, which lets you run some simple windows exe files.

It's how I was able to use RDCCE and patch my New Super Mario Bros. ISO


----------



## AitchDeeTee (Dec 5, 2009)

taken said:
			
		

> AitchDeeTee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind, figured it out.  Damn, I feel stupid.  

See, I had extracted the .sav file into my card's directory, but I had forgotten to rename it.  Instead, I mistook the bogus .sav file MY flashcard created for it, and of course had the same name.  Works great now.


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

Benighted said:
			
		

> For those using EDGE or CycloDS you can use this save,
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz
> 
> ...



By the way..what did you do to the .sav file to make it work?

Edit: first post on a new page, kool.


----------



## cb9983 (Dec 5, 2009)

regnad said:
			
		

> So in essence there is no way to run this on an EZ Flash Vi short of downgrading the kernel, which will potentially cause problems for other ROMs that the newest version of the kernel was created to fix. Do I understand correctly?
> 
> Should I hold out for a better solution do you think, or is this simply the way it is?





Well actually i only got it working on my ds lite with the older ezfv for the ds/ ds lite model ds. I still have tried other firmwares for the dsi / ezflash vi yet . Im using 2.0 rc4 ver firmware for ezfvi . Just white screen errors after xeno -whatever logo (cant remeber).


I just grabbed another small micro sd card i had laying around put the older firmware 1.86 on there and the game works havent tried to save yet though and restart so im not sure about saving but everything else worked fine , mind you this was on my ds lite bc apparently 1.86 stable isnt compatible with ezfvi crappy.


----------



## wovva (Dec 5, 2009)

jink84 said:
			
		

> wovva said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that was a decent suggestion. It didn't work unfortunately, so I had to dig out my ancient Dell laptop to sort it out.

Cheers for the reply nonetheless


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh man, I'd get the save file fix for M3 but I hate that stupid XPA logo at the beginning of the game

I'll just wait for a firmware update so it works with the clean ROM.


----------



## dalboy (Dec 5, 2009)

cb9983 said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.9 beta 2 works with ezflash vi on dsi


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 5, 2009)

LeonardoGolden said:
			
		

> Oh man, I'd get the save file fix for M3 but I hate that stupid XPA logo at the beginning of the game
> 
> I'll just wait for a firmware update so it works with the clean ROM.


Just deal with the XPA logo, its annoying yes but thats why when i start it i smash my A button


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 5, 2009)

LeonardoGolden said:
			
		

> Oh man, I'd get the save file fix for M3 but I hate that stupid XPA logo at the beginning of the game
> 
> I'll just wait for a firmware update so it works with the clean ROM.


Come on, XPA provided the ROM and the fix at the speed of light , they deserve to have their logo displayed on our screens , that's the least we can do for them ...


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 5, 2009)

I have an AceKard..with AKAIO 1.5..and the game runs fine, do I still need the crack or does it run fine with AKAIO without the crack?


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 5, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I have an AceKard..with AKAIO 1.5..and the game runs fine, do I still need the crack or does it run fine with AKAIO without the crack?


If the game is running fine on your machine , why would you need a crack ?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 5, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I had read how it will stop playing after the train..I havent really played the game yet, just started playing it and so far so good. saved a game, rebooted and i was able to open it..just wanted to be sure that the game will work because many had reported issues of it freezing..I dont want to start playing the game just to find out that it does not work


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 5, 2009)

If you have the newest loaders for akaio there is no problem. It should run fine since Norm fixed this game.


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 5, 2009)

save works on cyclo ds with latest firmware. i was using RTS, deleted old .sav file, renamed and put in new one on previous page, did real time load and saved. exited, came back in and its there. perfect. didnt lose any progress and can now save properly! extreme gratitude to all those involved!!!

noob Q: do i have to keep all the crack files together on my ds card? or can i just have the rom in there by itself?


----------



## bebopotaku (Dec 5, 2009)

The save file to fix the saving problem on Cyclods's isn't saving for me. I don't know if it's my crappy internet, but mediafire won't let me download the file. Could anyone host the file from http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz somewhere else, like rapidshare or megaupload or whatever?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 5, 2009)

Calam05 said:
			
		

> save works on cyclo ds with latest firmware. i was using RTS, deleted old .sav file, renamed and put in new one on previous page, did real time load and saved. exited, came back in and its there. perfect. didnt lose any progress and can now save properly! extreme gratitude to all those involved!!!
> 
> noob Q: do i have to keep all the crack files together on my ds card? or can i just have the rom in there by itself?


You only have to keep the patched ROM and the sav file ...


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 5, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> If you have the newest loaders for akaio there is no problem. It should run fine since Norm fixed this game.



Yeah I have AKAIO 1.5..thanks so much for the info


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 5, 2009)

bebopotaku said:
			
		

> The save file to fix the saving problem on Cyclods's isn't saving for me. I don't know if it's my crappy internet, but mediafire won't let me download the file. Could anyone host the file from http://www.mediafire.com/?yd2jtmymemz somewhere else, like rapidshare or megaupload or whatever?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here you go ...
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1U9UTQLI

Enjoy ...


----------



## cb9983 (Dec 5, 2009)

dalboy said:
			
		

> cb9983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thx for the tip ill give that firmware a shot then . Found a useful wiki for ezflash firmware , its conviennet Link :: Ez Flash firmware Wiki


----------



## Calam05 (Dec 5, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You only have to keep the patched ROM and the sav file ...



thx chan!!


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 5, 2009)

While iTouch may work with the patched version + sav, iTouch2 does not work with the provided sav (and you can't set save size on iTouch2)
Same for G6DS Real, patched version + sav does not work.


----------



## alucard4444 (Dec 5, 2009)

I dont know if this has been said before, but I am using a prepatched rom on an R4 with YSmenu and am having some trouble. Ive gotten passed the first dungeon but now I have to go through a cave on the train and fight some monster, but everytime I enter the cave, the screen goes black and stays black. anyone else have this problem, and how can I fix it?


----------



## bebopotaku (Dec 5, 2009)

masterchan777 said:
			
		

> bebopotaku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Worked perfectly.

One more thing: I tried the battle mode last night (before the AP fix was released) and it wasn't working. I'm pretty sure it's a local wireless mode, and not Wi-Fi, so I tried it with my other two DS's, as it said it only needed one cart to play. But when I tried it, it didn't work. Does anyone know if either the AP fix or the save fix file corrected this problem, or is this still a non-working feature of the rom?

Anyone else even TRIED the battle mode for that matter, or am I the only one?


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 5, 2009)

bebopotaku said:
			
		

> masterchan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some cards dont support local download play or don't support quite a few games through that method.


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks fpr the patch


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 5, 2009)

So much problems for this game... Hell I'm just gonna buy it.


----------



## pez2345 (Dec 5, 2009)

where are you guys even getting this game? i cant find it


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

pez2345 said:
			
		

> where are you guys even getting this game? i cant find it



Google is your friend, that said if you go to (sorry don't want to get banned) you can find it very easily.


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

Edit:BTW being vague and weird because i don't want to get banned.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 5, 2009)

haflore said:
			
		

> pez2345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know because your talking in riddles doesn't mean you aren't breaking the rules.


----------



## pez2345 (Dec 5, 2009)

umm
ok


NEW 2 dis


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 5, 2009)

pez2345 said:
			
		

> i still dont get it i mean ino what google is but still
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> wait umm is it _*snip*_


What are you, retarded? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*EDIT*
*Complete Spirit Tracks solution for M3 Real/M3i Zero users here**.*


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh no.. plz don't ban me, i was trying to be helpful..


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

pez2345 said:
			
		

> wait umm is it _*snip_



Reported!


----------



## pez2345 (Dec 5, 2009)

nope noting


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 5, 2009)

double post...


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

haflore said:
			
		

> Oh oh.. plz don't ban me, i was trying to be helpful..



You'll probably get a warn for that. 

And pez2345 might get suspended or... *BANNED*!


----------



## pez2345 (Dec 5, 2009)

HEY U SHUT UP! I DONT DO DIS STUF ALL THE TIME SO STFU!


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean it? No ban? oh thank you thank you!!
From now on no more of that stuff for me.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

pez2345 said:
			
		

> HEY U SHUT UP! I DONT DO DIS STUF ALL THE TIME SO STFU!
> 
> Hey n00b, shut up.
> 
> ...



I don't give warns or bans, so I don't know if you'll get banned or not. Moderators (and above) do that.


----------



## pez2345 (Dec 5, 2009)

report me all u want!


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't give warns or bans, so I don't know if you'll get banned or not. Moderators (and above) do that.



I realize this, but you have been here longer than me, so I figure you know better than me and trust your opinion.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

pez2345 said:
			
		

> report me all u want!



If you want to be banned or suspended, why not?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2009)

haflore said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down >.>


----------



## pez2345 (Dec 5, 2009)

uno if i could get some help on patches then ill stop


----------



## Dingler (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a save game from completion of the second temple (snow)? Suddenly the game just crashed, and I haven't saved once since i began the adventure


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 5, 2009)

pez2345 said:
			
		

> uno if i could get some help on patches then ill stop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about this?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

pez2345 said:
			
		

> uno if i could get some help on patches then ill stop



Read up here: #4507 - Zelda: Spirit Tracks Anti-Piracy Fix


----------



## cobleman (Dec 5, 2009)

pez2345 said:
			
		

> uno if i could get some help on patches then ill stop


You do need the patch just download that and the save file thats been put in the thread that is of course that your card saves it as .sav


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

pez2345 already banned?

*NOOOOOOOO!* I wanted to see more of his spam!


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> pez2345 already banned?
> 
> *NOOOOOOOO!* I wanted to see more of his spam!



He got banned?!? That fast?!

Edit: wow just checked..you're right!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

haflore said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, this was something very evil.


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True.. I gotta be more careful.
On topic, kinda, been playing this for a little while now, just got past the weird forest, it's quite good!


----------



## alucard4444 (Dec 5, 2009)

anyone with an R4 made it to the 2nd temple?  if so how?


----------



## Whodaimen (Dec 5, 2009)

Just Google the name of your console, followed by the plural form of the type of files you're looking for.

It's seriously not hard, check every link on the first page. You have to be diligent to find illegal stuff man, you can't expect the internet to be unfiltered. Give it a couple years or so and you won't be able to find anything in the search engines, heh.


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> pez2345 already banned?
> 
> *NOOOOOOOO!* I wanted to see more of his spam!
> 
> ...



not yet but on my way there. real life keeps interrupting me :| lol


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 5, 2009)

190k views... tht is totally crazy even after 3 days
infact some rom sites skipped around 25 releases but kept this one on... lol to zelda lovers (a fabuloooouuus game but i think kinda not deserving tht much hype)
am gonna get it from torrent to simplify cracking


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anybody know how to pass the third guard when getting zelda out of the castle?


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how to pass the third guard when getting zelda out of the castle?



Yeah.
Make him turn around by picking up a nearby rock and throwing it while you are behind him, then use the rocks behind him to distract him until Zelda gets across to the left up against the hedge.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 5, 2009)

i knew that but every time i do that he turns around and goes "HA GOT YOU!!!"


----------



## LobsterFancy (Dec 5, 2009)

I've been digging through the thread and I'm not sure if this has been addressed: I'm using CycloDS and as soon as the game begins I get a "Data cannot be written" error message. I've tried using some of the save files in this thread, but nothing seems to be working.


----------



## alucard4444 (Dec 5, 2009)

PieCake09 said:
			
		

> alucard4444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How far are you?  my game crashes when entering the cave to the snow sanctuary


----------



## Exbaddude (Dec 5, 2009)

The Crack works SO FAR


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> The Crack works SO FAR



They wouldn't release it if it didn't!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyway, now that we can STOP talking about crack, I think I would give some impressions from my playing.

- It's meh, honestly. I haven't gotten to any of the major dungeons yet, but it's basically a slightly better version of Phantom Hourglass (which wasn't all too amazing, even if it was a decent game).
- I'm sick of stylus controls, honestly. Couldn't you AT LEAST add a D-Pad/ABXY option. I mean, they aren't broken by any means, but I just really dislike the controls.
- Storyline is better (considering Hourglass had a downright pitiful one for a Zelda game). Did anyone see the Tetra stained glass portrait in the cutscene of the throne room?
- Maybe I'm just a Zelda snob, but it isn't a great game by any means. Not bad, but just not great.


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> i knew that but every time i do that he turns around and goes "HA GOT YOU!!!"



Wait about 2 seconds before you throw each rock that should do the trick.


----------



## alcab (Dec 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyway, now that we can STOP talking about crack, I think I would give some impressions from my playing.
> 
> - It's meh, honestly. I haven't gotten to any of the major dungeons yet, but it's basically a slightly better version of Phantom Hourglass (which wasn't all too amazing, even if it was a decent game).
> - I'm sick of stylus controls, honestly. Couldn't you AT LEAST add a D-Pad/ABXY option. I mean, they aren't broken by any means, but I just really dislike the controls.
> ...



Play a little longer, and please then post again your impressions. 
Game has a slow beginning, but it gets much better when you reach the first temple. It has managed to surprise me, though I had a not so good impression during the first hour of gameplay

BR,


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 5, 2009)

Crack works exalant!!

On this game,im at the point where you have to find linebeck the third's grandfather's treasure.Any idea where it is?


----------



## regnad (Dec 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyway, now that we can STOP talking about crack, I think I would give some impressions from my playing.
> 
> - It's meh, honestly. I haven't gotten to any of the major dungeons yet, but it's basically a slightly better version of Phantom Hourglass (which wasn't all too amazing, even if it was a decent game).
> - I'm sick of stylus controls, honestly. Couldn't you AT LEAST add a D-Pad/ABXY option. I mean, they aren't broken by any means, but I just really dislike the controls.
> ...



I wish _I_ could discuss the merits of the game. Instead, I own an EZ-Flash Vi. Oh well. Back to Picross I guess.


----------



## Siro (Dec 5, 2009)

RC8 Kernel is expected to be released sometime soon and as reported on the EZFlash USA forums Zelda Spirit Tracks works on it!


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

WTF!
I just had a close encounter with one of those "possessed" evil trains. It was right behind me, REALLY close, about to crash into me, but I was saved by a turn...


----------



## Klarkykat (Dec 5, 2009)

Basiaclly its phantom hourglass with a few tweaks here and there. For those happy that the ocean king dungeon is a thing of the past. well... it is, but there is somethere awfully like it except not quit SO repetetive. And for those saying this is built on a completely different engine than phantom hourglass.... please... just fook off. This is phantom hourglass rearranged.


----------



## regnad (Dec 5, 2009)

Siro said:
			
		

> RC8 Kernel is expected to be released sometime soon and as reported on the EZFlash USA forums Zelda Spirit Tracks works on it!



Hmm. I'm not going to hold my breath. It's been two months since the last kernel update.


----------



## asdf (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll be honest here. I fucking hated Phourglass. The sailing was boring, the Sea King Temple was bullshit, and the dungeons were uncreative. This game. Well... at least there's no Sea King Temple. The train riding sessions are total crap. the enemy trains move slightly faster than you, and your train is incredibly slow. As said earlier, the touch screen controls suck. The dungeons are short and boring. The bosses are easy, and I did not really have any fun with this game. But one good thing is now you can choose the floor you want to go to in the temple.


----------



## bebopotaku (Dec 5, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> bebopotaku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well duh. I've had mine preordered since it was first announced. I would HOPE people actually buy this game. Personally, I support games that I think are worth supporting. Of course I want to actually play through my games on my Cyclo so that I don't have to carry a bunch of cartridges around with me, but I've bought both Professor Layton games, Pokemon Diamond and Platinum, Phantom Hourglass, and many others, but the carts are still sitting in my room, practically new and unplayed. Call it stupid if you will, but I like supporting games that I would like to see more of in the future.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 5, 2009)

I have the AKAIO 1.5 and I am trying to ride the train in the beginning, and it says I have to blow the whistle and move the gear but I dont see that on the side like I do in the video..is this because I need to put in the crack in order to see these things because its not working for me and its going slow and I keep on getting hit by the cow


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 5, 2009)

I just reached the Forest Sanctuary and am stuck at the part, where you have to hit a switch to make a bridge appear and then bomb some blocks on the left. But I cannot reach the blocks before the bomb explodes. Any tips?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 5, 2009)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> I just reached the Forest Sanctuary and am stuck at the part, where you have to hit a switch to make a bridge appear and then bomb some blocks on the left. But I cannot reach the blocks before the bomb explodes. Any tips?



I cant get passed the beginning with him on the train where you have 300 seconds to go from one side to the other..it keeps on mentioning pulling the lever and blowing the whistle and I saw the youtube video of it but its not like that on mine and I dont see it at all


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> I just reached the Forest Sanctuary and am stuck at the part, where you have to hit a switch to make a bridge appear and then bomb some blocks on the left. But I cannot reach the blocks before the bomb explodes. Any tips?



Keep trying, took me a while to get it.Pick up the bomb first, you will make it eventually.

Edit: will add details.


----------



## funem (Dec 5, 2009)

haflore said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take first bomb and put it by the switch, dont throw it on the switch, run back for second bomb, first bomb will explode and set off the switch, and you will have time to run across bridge with second bomb and blow up the wall...  I got this from another thread, drove me mad for a while as well....


----------



## Pixel SWE (Dec 5, 2009)

I am using some cheap R4 clone..
"R4 Upgrade Revolution for DS"

I have tried lots of settings and different downloads of the patched rom, and I have tried to patch it myself..
I always get to the nintendo-screen at the startup, and it freezes instaneously..

Can anyone help me??

*Posts merged*

I am using some cheap R4 clone..
"R4 Upgrade Revolution for DS"

I have tried lots of settings and different downloads of the patched rom, and I have tried to patch it myself..
I always get to the nintendo-screen at the startup, and it freezes instaneously..

Can anyone help me??


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@SpaceJump:
Grab the first bomb and throw it at the switch, then grab the second bomb and run like mad across the bridge, then throw the bomb at the blocks.

@Laker:
Go patch your rom.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 5, 2009)

Did some testing on a few flashcarts last night and here's a short overview :

Played everytime till the castle and saved after the first train ride.

*Zelda ST clean/unpatched works on following carts:*
- AceKard 2.1 (AKAIO 1.5 and latest loader) http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/
- AceKard2i (AKAIO 1.5 and latest loader) http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/

*Zelda ST patched works on following carts:*
- CycloDS Evolution (use RTS if you wanna save (or look below for the sav option))
- Original R4 (with Ysmenu)
- R4-Ultra (original v1.55)
- R4-Ultra (AKAIO 1.4.1)
- R4iPro (1.27)
- Supercard DSONEi (3.0 SP8 and latest ndsrominfo.dat) (set save to 1M)
- DSTTi (1.17a07)

*Zelda ST clean/patched does not work on the following carts:*
- M3DS Real (hangs on Nintendo logo)
- G6DS Real (hangs on Nintendo logo)
- M3i Zero (hangs on Nintendo logo)
- iTouch2 (hangs on Nintendo logo)
- EZFlash V en EZFLash Vi (white screens)
- R6 Extreme 64 (Crashing when it tries to create a save)
- R6 Gold (Crashing when it tries to create a save)
- CycloDS Evolution (Save does not work (you can use RTS if you want))
- EDGE (Save does not work)




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Zelda ST patched works with a sav you download below:*
> *Download sav here (Thanks to (forgot his name, but thx  ))*
> - M3DS Real (used latest Sakura)
> - M3i Zero (used latest Sakura)
> ...


(Didn't tested it on my EZFlach Vi cause the cart didn't get recognized anymore by the ds :/ )


----------



## Pixel SWE (Dec 5, 2009)

Am I the only one using the R4-clone? I wanna play this game so bad! >_


----------



## TFDELTA (Dec 5, 2009)

Shorue said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gonna try it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 initiating transport *R4 --> M3 Sakura!*
--EDIT--
It works


----------



## hubbas (Dec 5, 2009)

Works with M3 Perfect SD slot-2, unpatched.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 5, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Did some testing on a few flashcarts last night and here's a short overview :
> 
> Played everytime till the castle and saved after the first train ride.
> 
> ...


does using the sav file on cyclo allow you to save normally in game? also how do you use it... do you load the save when you start game? or do you just start, play and save as normal?


----------



## Duobix (Dec 5, 2009)

I've just defeated the boss in Snow Temple and I'm in the tower. I'm on 10th floor, I've opened the gate and I can't open the gate that has big red square on it-I have to open it because the big keu is behind it. Can anyone help me?

BTW: I use patched Zelda and it works perfectly on SCDS ONE SDHC.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 5, 2009)

guys ive downloaded so many different versions, some work better than others on my M3DS REAL, 

But none of them SAVE! grr! NONE OF THEM SAVEEE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

and my MY M3DS simply, seems to be out of the question.

Somebody was talkin about YSmenu?

what does this do?


----------



## Akotan (Dec 5, 2009)

Hmmm... I was wondering: what are those creatures that jump when you whistle the train on rail tracks? So strange...

Did anyone noticed it?


----------



## Logan (Dec 5, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Did some testing on a few flashcarts last night and here's a short overview :
> 
> Played everytime till the castle and saved after the first train ride.
> 
> ...



I can confirm it works on iTouch2 with the following conditions:

- XPA patched ROM
- the 1mb save file


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 5, 2009)

I get save files on my DS, but it doesnt recognise them. and always says i have to start a new game


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 5, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Did some testing on a few flashcarts last night and here's a short overview :
> 
> Played everytime till the castle and saved after the first train ride.
> 
> ...



I can confirm on Supercard DS One i that you don't need the ndsrominfo.dat or the 1m save size.


----------



## DragonSageX (Dec 5, 2009)

I got the patched version to work on my R4 with the original FW for it. But I just got to the Forest Temple and am stuck with no sign for progress. There's two doors, one with a key-lock, another with no lock, but a switch behind it that looks like it can open. There's a hit-switch across a gap that i can't jump...and am starting to wonder if it's a switch that needs to be hit by a boomerang that I've yet to acquire. 

I'm just wondering, is there something I haven't done/have to do, or is it a compatibility issue between the rom/my cart?


----------



## KyuubiNarut0 (Dec 5, 2009)

cman1783 said:
			
		

> KyuubiNarut0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot to tell that I modified the R4 to YSmenu


----------



## hubbas (Dec 5, 2009)

Duobix said:
			
		

> I've just defeated the boss in Snow Temple and I'm in the tower. I'm on 10th floor, I've opened the gate and I can't open the gate that has big red square on it-I have to open it because the big keu is behind it. Can anyone help me?
> 
> BTW: I use patched Zelda and it works perfectly on SCDS ONE SDHC.





Spoiler



Click on the door then draw a Z on the door to open it


----------



## Benighted (Dec 5, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Did some testing on a few flashcarts last night and here's a short overview :
> 
> Played everytime till the castle and saved after the first train ride.
> 
> ...



Fixed***. LOL


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 5, 2009)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> I just reached the Forest Sanctuary and am stuck at the part, where you have to hit a switch to make a bridge appear and then bomb some blocks on the left. But I cannot reach the blocks before the bomb explodes. Any tips?
> 
> A.)Pick up first bomb
> B.)Run halfway across the bridge and throw the bomb next to (NOT ON) the crystal ball
> ...


----------



## spikelee010 (Dec 5, 2009)

It will work on R4 Clones like R4 III Revolution. all you have todo is to deactivate the soft reset (upper right corner of the game menu)


----------



## manueldelalas (Dec 5, 2009)

uuu, the game works on EZV, but only on the 1.86h (latest stable) kernel with cheats disabled.

This is the EZV chart (all with crack):

Kernel 2.0 - White Screen (after cracker logo)
Kernel 1.86h Cheats enabled - Black Screen (after cracker logo)
*Kernel 1.86h Cheats disabled - WORKS*


----------



## CrazyLexx (Dec 5, 2009)

Any chance for getting this thing to run on a *M3 Simply* card?


----------



## Xylexis (Dec 5, 2009)

Did anyone with a DS-X get it to work yet,
Tried clean rom. Got a data could not be read
Tried the old arm7 patch trick, then I got sound, no screen just black.
Other patch i got a weird intro screen of xeno something and then data could not be read.
I also tried using the savegame but that didnt work either.
Still getting the data could not be read error.
Did anyone have more luck on a DS-X?

Gr Xyl


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 5, 2009)

DragonSageX said:
			
		

> I got the patched version to work on my R4 with the original FW for it. But I just got to the Forest Temple and am stuck with no sign for progress. There's two doors, one with a key-lock, another with no lock, but a switch behind it that looks like it can open. There's a hit-switch across a gap that i can't jump...and am starting to wonder if it's a switch that needs to be hit by a boomerang that I've yet to acquire.
> 
> I'm just wondering, is there something I haven't done/have to do, or is it a compatibility issue between the rom/my cart?



Same here. I've gone everywhere, spoken to everyone, checked every building in every town, tried everything I know to find a solution to this. I've even tried using the Song of Healing in the foolish hope that it would help. It would seem I need a boomerang but I don't have one. Suggestions please, as I am starting to think this may be another AP issue. If it makes any difference, I'm using the patched game on a Cyclo DS Evo on firmware 1.56 beta 3, using the RTS feature. Aside from Link turning black when I load the RTS file (easily remedied, just go into the collection screen and out again and his usual green is restored) I'm experiencing no other issues. Except this bloody temple...


----------



## CrimsonFist (Dec 5, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> DragonSageX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There should be a brown nut thing near by, throw it at the switch


----------



## Ryupower (Dec 5, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> DragonSageX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i BEAT the Forest Temple using the  Cyclo DS (newest beta), NO boomerang 
you can pick up  something(seed plant by the switch) toss it at the switch

using RTS AND HARD SAVE(to use hard save you need a pre-made save file)
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ylrtrs


----------



## cman1783 (Dec 5, 2009)

CrazyLexx said:
			
		

> Any chance for getting this thing to run on a *M3 Simply* card?



I have it working on my M3 Simply.  You just have to install YSMenu.


----------



## Linkrlz (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm stuck in the part of Linebeck's treasure. Something about 4 north and 6 west where the light meet. I found the crystals but there's no light if there's supposed to be some and do I need a shovel or something? If yes, where do I get it? Help plz.

N/m I forgot about the song of discovery


----------



## hubbas (Dec 5, 2009)

Linkrlz said:
			
		

> Anybody beat the Ice Temple yet? I'm stuck in the part where I have to ring all three bells but my boomerang runs out before I can it all three of them three times each. Any help?





Spoiler



You should hit the big one first, then the middle one twice, then the small one 1 time and lastly the middle one 1 time. if you don't understand what I just said, there should be a chart, if you go down south-east and out in the snow, use your boomerang to clear out the snow to see the chart.

hope this helps, i'm not good at explaining stuff


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Dec 5, 2009)

Wait. The instructions for the crack file confused me. So... I take my ROM and extract it. I extract the crack.  I have xpa-zstc.rar along with the ROM. For organization's sake, I put both in the same folder.  I extract xpa-zstc.rar and drag-drop the ROM onto xpa-zstc.bat but I get the error that xdelta.exe is not recognized as an internal or external command. The cmd.exe patches anyway... But I don't get xpa-lzst-cracked.nds anywhere.
Is it the same file or... is there supposed to be another file?
Am I doing it right?


----------



## Deathstryker (Dec 5, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Wait. The instructions for the crack file confused me. So... I take my ROM and extract it. I extract the crack.  I have xpa-zstc.rar along with the ROM. For organization's sake, I put both in the same folder.  I extract xpa-zstc.rar and drag-drop the ROM onto xpa-zstc.bat but I get the error that xdelta.exe is not recognized as an internal or external command. The cmd.exe patches anyway... But I don't get xpa-lzst-cracked.nds anywhere.
> Is it the same file or... is there supposed to be another file?
> Am I doing it right?



Should be another file generated. Try just double clicking the bat file instead and see if that is the reason.


----------



## Lockmaster24 (Dec 5, 2009)

what do i use to patch with an original R4 with YSMenu??? I can't see the train stuff


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 5, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Wait. The instructions for the crack file confused me. So... I take my ROM and extract it. I extract the crack.  I have xpa-zstc.rar along with the ROM. For organization's sake, I put both in the same folder.  I extract xpa-zstc.rar and drag-drop the ROM onto xpa-zstc.bat but I get the error that xdelta.exe is not recognized as an internal or external command. The cmd.exe patches anyway... But I don't get xpa-lzst-cracked.nds anywhere.
> Is it the same file or... is there supposed to be another file?
> Am I doing it right?



just double click the .bat, it will search for the rom in the same dir as it is in


----------



## Yokimari (Dec 5, 2009)

Played it..dislike it, too much gimmick and not enough content.. :/


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 5, 2009)

Lockmaster24 said:
			
		

> what do i use to patch with an original R4 with YSMenu??? I can't see the train stuff



Yus you will need to patch matey.. you will find what you need earlier in this thread... (before page 100 or so)


----------



## Lockmaster24 (Dec 5, 2009)

that was fast and thanks i'm trying again

Edit:

So far so good


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 5, 2009)

Im done the second temple this game is great definetly my ds game of the year


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2009)

I played the first dungeon. It was pretty underwhelming. Puzzles were incredibly obvious, and it felt a lot more linear than Zelda should (even for a first dungeon). It was still fun.

Once I play more I'll write a review.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 5, 2009)

This game is turning out to be a major disappointment for me.  As a long time Zelda fan, I have welcomed each new game with it's uniqueness.  Spirit Tracks feels awkward to me.  Riding around on a train, blowing in the mic, and the stylus controls feel inaccurate. 

I went back to Phantom Hourglass to cross compare and I feel that PH was much more superior.  I will, however, play Spirit Tracks thoroughly, and hope to get a better impression later on.  So far it's looking mediocre.

By the way, how do you add a spoiler to a post?


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 5, 2009)

does using the sav file on cyclo
allow you to save normally in
game? also how do you use it...
do you load the save when you
start game? or do you just start,
play and save as normal?


----------



## taken (Dec 5, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> does using the sav file on cyclo
> allow you to save normally in
> game? also how do you use it...
> do you load the save when you
> ...



You put the save file on you sd card rename it to your rom name like xpa- izt to xpa-izt.sav
Then start the game like normal.
save as normal aswell.


----------



## laker12 (Dec 5, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I played the first dungeon. It was pretty underwhelming. Puzzles were incredibly obvious, and it felt a lot more linear than Zelda should (even for a first dungeon). It was still fun.
> 
> Once I play more I'll write a review.



Yeah first was not that good .. but the later puzzles ar ereally tricky and creative


----------



## Dragoon709 (Dec 5, 2009)

Benighted you are my hero....I have been agonizing over this game since it was released and realized that being an M3 user we were given the shaft again.....Thanks for your cracked save....it works like a charm on my M3 Real.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrates to all those who manage to figure it all out

Just got back from shopping & found it's been solved

I can confirm it fully works on a M3i0 + Dsi + 8Gb SDHC card (Traind Controls & Save works)
[Just would LOVE to not have the 'Xeno' splash screen]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 5, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> This game is turning out to be a major disappointment for me.  As a long time Zelda fan, I have welcomed each new game with it's uniqueness.  Spirit Tracks feels awkward to me.  Riding around on a train, blowing in the mic, and the stylus controls feel inaccurate.
> 
> I went back to Phantom Hourglass to cross compare and I feel that PH was much more superior.  I will, however, play Spirit Tracks thoroughly, and hope to get a better impression later on.  So far it's looking mediocre.
> 
> By the way, how do you add a spoiler to a post?


To add a spoiler to your post use these tags write [spoiler- than add the symbol / to the end of that. Then write that again but with a slash in the beginning eg. (/)


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 5, 2009)

Lockmaster24 said:
			
		

> that was fast and thanks i'm trying again
> 
> Edit:
> 
> So far so good



lol... same timezone so it figures hehe


----------



## ether2802 (Dec 5, 2009)

I never saw a Zelda advertise on TV......so this must be a bad game then..!!


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 5, 2009)

This game is getting on my nerves.
I should be enjoying it, I really enjoyed Phantom Hourglass, but something about this...well every damn element feels recycled, and then dumbed down.

The music score is just less invigorating than before, the storyline is a bit absurd.
The Locomo's? Anjean? Gage? Train demons? REALLY?
I don't even get why you play songs to rocket-ships and unlock things, "thanks for playing this song! Enjoy a free recovery in every dungeon by playing this song!"

The sailing in Phantom hourglass was exciting because you could freely navigate the space and interact with a number of things, but they managed to reduce what little that mode had into singular paths and scaring things away from you. Now train rides just exist to pad out dungeons and towns it seems, but maybe this will change after I beat the forest temple.

Also, Nintendo have deemed it necessary to blow into the microphone even more, not one, but the first TWO items you get require you to blow into the mike.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't care for having to do this, I always get dry lips from this, but it's even worse when I'm suffering from mouth ulcers, which is often. (Right now it physically hurts to play Zelda, lol)

There was also a stupid part where I ended up being killed by bees, I mean how the fuck is it I can kill bees in Phantom Hourglass, but not in Spirit Tracks?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dunno, the more I play this, the more disappointment I encounter.


----------



## InuYasha (Dec 5, 2009)

taken said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it a blank save? and if not what does it skip?


----------



## themuddaload (Dec 5, 2009)

so does this not work on m3 real? i tried it on touchpod, itouch, and sakura, and it all froze at the nintendo screen after the xenophobia screen (the xenophobia screen was kinda glitched looking at the bottom of the screen)


----------



## taken (Dec 5, 2009)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> taken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It a bigger save most cards like Edge and Cyclo ds evo save 512kb or less. But the blank save is 979kb Plus it bypass the creating save that the card does
before you get to the new game menu.


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 5, 2009)

I suggest everyone have an Acekard on hand.  It may not be your favorite, but hell they're dirt cheap and blow past AP in a snap. Use it as a last resort for all of you who have different flashcarts if you don't want to use it as a primary. I researched flashcarts heavily prior to buying my Acekard and I'm damn glad I did.  So far Acekard has proven to have upgradeable internal firmware and plays everything without a hitch.  I think many other flashcarts have better features and a better looking GUI, but if we get down to to it, they're for games and homebrew, Acekard delivers. 

The reason I bring this up is because Acekard is the only flashcart right now that has a loader than can play a clean unpatched rom of Spirit Tracks.  Everyone else has to run the XPA crack first, which a lot are having problems with.  It was the same with Mario and Luigi BIS.  Do yourself a favor and drop 13 bucks on a Acekard so that when other games come out you can be the first to play them too.


----------



## 5% (Dec 5, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> I suggest everyone have an Acekard on hand.  It may not be your favorite, but hell they're dirt cheap and blow past AP in a snap. Use it as a last resort for all of you who have different flashcarts if you don't want to use it as a primary. I researched flashcarts heavily prior to buying my Acekard and I'm damn glad I did.  So far Acekard has proven to have upgradeable internal firmware and plays everything without a hitch.  I think many other flashcarts have better features and a better looking GUI, but if we get down to to it, they're for games and homebrew, Acekard delivers.
> 
> The reason I bring this up is because Acekard is the only flashcart right now that has a loader than can play a clean unpatched rom of Spirit Tracks.  Everyone else has to run the XPA crack first, which a lot are having problems with.  It was the same with Mario and Luigi BIS.  Do yourself a favor and drop 13 bucks on a Acekard so that when other games come out you can be the first to play them too.



I had to switch from R4 TO Ak2i when I bought the DSi & I must say it's a been doing a fine job at running roms & the like


----------



## taken (Dec 5, 2009)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> so does this not work on m3 real? i tried it on touchpod, itouch, and sakura, and it all froze at the nintendo screen after the xenophobia screen (the xenophobia screen was kinda glitched looking at the bottom of the screen)


This what somebody said:-  Benighted Thanks for your cracked save....it works like a charm on my M3 Real.


----------



## DarkMind (Dec 5, 2009)

the easiest Zelda i have ever played. Done with Ocean Temple and i havent stuck/died not even once. PLEASE nintendo stop been so easy !!!


----------



## kitehimuro (Dec 5, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Did some testing on a few flashcarts last night and here's a short overview :
> 
> Played everytime till the castle and saved after the first train ride.
> 
> ...



Supercard SD ( the old slot2 one ) -> Doesn't even convert properly, double white screens after the XPA logo.


----------



## Linkrlz (Dec 5, 2009)

For the ocean temple, I can't figure out what symbol to draw on the damn board. I follow all the statues' gazes and looks like I have to make some kind of W but it won't take it.


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where linebeck's treasure is?im at the spot with it but it shows up nothing.

Another piracy check maby?


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where linebeck's treasure is?im at the spot with it but it shows up nothing.
> 
> Another piracy check maby?


I'm not that far into the game yet, but try the song of discovery. Dunno if it will work though.


----------



## leosfr (Dec 5, 2009)

I have patched the rom with the Xenofobia patch, then I open the rom in my r4i gold, everything was very nice, but when I enter in Hyrule castle, the game freeze and everything become black. I didn`t have any idea about what happen, did I do something wrong? Someone is having the same problem?

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 5, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where linebeck's treasure is?im at the spot with it but it shows up nothing.
> 
> Another piracy check maby?



Doubt it's an AP check, they already fully tested it.


----------



## hoxlund (Dec 5, 2009)

firmware 1.55 beta 4 plays zelda just fine on the cyclo, no .sav patch needed


----------



## alidsl (Dec 5, 2009)

leosfr said:
			
		

> I have patched the rom with the Xenofobia patch, then I open the rom in my r4i gold, everything was very nice, but when I enter in Hyrule castle, the game freeze and everything become black. I didn`t have any idea about what happen, did I do something wrong? Someone is having the same problem?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english


Have you Tried again?


----------



## luke_c (Dec 5, 2009)

hoxlund said:
			
		

> firmware 1.55 beta 4 plays zelda just fine on the cyclo, no .sav patch needed


Are you sure? Try saving the game, turning off the DS then loading it.


----------



## Logan (Dec 5, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> I suggest everyone have an Acekard on hand.  It may not be your favorite, but hell they're dirt cheap and blow past AP in a snap. Use it as a last resort for all of you who have different flashcarts if you don't want to use it as a primary. I researched flashcarts heavily prior to buying my Acekard and I'm damn glad I did.  So far Acekard has proven to have upgradeable internal firmware and plays everything without a hitch.  I think many other flashcarts have better features and a better looking GUI, but if we get down to to it, they're for games and homebrew, Acekard delivers.
> 
> The reason I bring this up is because Acekard is the only flashcart right now that has a loader than can play a clean unpatched rom of Spirit Tracks.  Everyone else has to run the XPA crack first, which a lot are having problems with.  It was the same with Mario and Luigi BIS.  Do yourself a favor and drop 13 bucks on a Acekard so that when other games come out you can be the first to play them too.



I use the iTouch2.  However I have just ordered an Acekard 2i simply because it seems to be the cart that has the best community support and regular, fast updates at present.


----------



## DarkMind (Dec 5, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where linebeck's treasure is?im at the spot with it but it shows up nothing.
> 
> Another piracy check maby?



Wait a bit, I had the same problem and i just droped it. Move on the main game quest and you will understand whats going on there.


----------



## Taik (Dec 5, 2009)

Stop thinking there is a piracy check just because you can't find how to do something XD

You know sometimes, you've got to think/search a little !


----------



## Piratejack (Dec 5, 2009)

Taik said:
			
		

> Stop thinking there is a piracy check just because you can't find how to do something XD
> 
> You know sometimes, you've got to think/search a little !


PLEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IM NEARLY DIEING HERE I DON'T UNDERSTAND 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  IS THERE A SPADE OR SOMETHING


----------



## omnipotentorion (Dec 5, 2009)

Piratejack said:
			
		

> Taik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One person says it's too easy, another loses their marbles.  

Stages of frustration when playing a Zelda video game:





 Wow! This game rocks, I'm so excited!





 Hmm, just a small challenge, I'll get this before bedtime. 





 Where the hell is that key!?





 This puzzle looks odd.





  Been walking in circles, tapping walls, blowing shit up, still no luck!





 Oh screw it, I'm going to bed, screw this game and damn you Nintendo!
....





 Drank it off!





 Checked out a forum and game guide





 That was it?  I must be a dumb ass to have missed such an obvious solution





 Cool, got my treasure, killed the boss, and got my ~heart~





 I love you again Nintendo!
....
Lather, Rinse, Repeat!

BTW, you'll never cry over another Zelda dungeon after you've played through the water temple in Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Piratejack (Dec 5, 2009)

omnipotentorion said:
			
		

> Piratejack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeahhhhh but there aren't any guides out yet 
I've looked for ages


----------



## Law (Dec 5, 2009)

Piratejack said:
			
		

> Yeahhhhh but there aren't any guides out yet
> I've looked for ages



What exactly is your problem?


----------



## Piratejack (Dec 5, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Piratejack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who me 
i was only asking for a piece of advice 
I'm sorry if  i offended someone


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

Piratejack said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just asking you what problem you have encountered lol.


----------



## DarkMind (Dec 5, 2009)

PirateJack an advice about ???? what ?


----------



## Piratejack (Dec 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Piratejack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o thanks         sorry i overacted
I'm actually stuck where you have to find linebecks regal ring 
i stood on the spot but nothing happens
i already have one in my inventory if that makes a difference


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 5, 2009)

Did someone test the multiplayer ?


----------



## DarkMind (Dec 5, 2009)

have you found the song of Discovery ? (look at your colection tap)


----------



## Law (Dec 5, 2009)

Piratejack said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried playing the Song of Discovery (Orange, Yellow, Orange, Blue)?


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 5, 2009)

where is the guy that lives on the plateau next to anouki village?


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 5, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that may be it.Thanks.Where do you get the song of discovery?


----------



## erothrax (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a save file just after the Snow Temple before returning to the Tower of Spirits.

I would really appreciate it if anyone could upload and post it.


----------



## Piratejack (Dec 5, 2009)

[/quote]

Have you tried playing the Song of Discovery (Orange, Yellow, Orange, Blue)?
[/quote]
where can you get this song
Thanks very much for the help


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 5, 2009)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Did someone test the multiplayer ?


i did,it works


----------



## erothrax (Dec 5, 2009)

Piratejack said:
			
		

> where can you get this song
> Thanks very much for the help


At the Anouki village before the Snow Temple. You learn it from the rocket shaped rock there.


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> where is the guy that lives on the plateau next to anouki village?


He's somewhere at the area where the "evil" train is roaming around. You'll find him eventually, just search that area.


----------



## Piratejack (Dec 5, 2009)

erothrax said:
			
		

> Piratejack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all very much guys 
I Should be all right from here on in now i think.........................


----------



## gregoryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Couldn't find a complete walkthrough (for those that are stuck), this walkthrough will help people up to about half way (i guess).

http://www.zeldainformer.com/15-spirit-tra...walkthrough.php


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 5, 2009)

CrimsonFist said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seriously cannot believe I never thought of that. I just facepalmed so hard it knocked my teeth out through my underpants.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 5, 2009)

gregoryh said:
			
		

> Couldn't find a complete walkthrough (for those that are stuck), this walkthrough will help people up to about half way (i guess).
> 
> http://www.zeldainformer.com/15-spirit-tra...walkthrough.php


thanks i needed this


----------



## errtu (Dec 5, 2009)

this game is so awesome, it is even better than hourglass which i loved. i only played like 10 mins but it was awesome! ill take my time with it, like the rest of the zelda games. i dont wanna rush it.

fck guides


----------



## FIX94 (Dec 5, 2009)

Does someone know how to open the door of friendship in the fire sanctuary?

edit: ok i've found the way!!!


----------



## gregoryh (Dec 5, 2009)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> gregoryh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not my site, but glad if it helps some people beyond the (very grateful) help from here.


----------



## nasune (Dec 5, 2009)

FIX94 said:
			
		

> Does someone know how to open the door of friendship in the fire sanctuary?
> 
> edit: ok i've found the way!!!



Mind telling how?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 5, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Did some testing on a few flashcarts last night and here's a short overview :
> 
> Played everytime till the castle and saved after the first train ride.
> 
> ...



I know this may sound like a stupid question, but I have the AceKard 2.1 with AKAIO 1.5..do I download the second file. I already replaced it..or do I have to download all three files..sorry kinda new at this


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 5, 2009)

Download the file for the card you have, so just the one. I'm using the latest loader on my AK2 and I still can't see the train controls.


----------



## Rankio (Dec 5, 2009)

http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/041209/ak2loader.zip

Just that one.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 5, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Download the file for that card you have, so just the one. I'm using the latest loader on my AK2 and I still can't see the train controls.



Yeah I downloaded the AK2/AK2i loader cause I have the AceKard 2.1 and I replaced the file..so I guess I am just gonna have to go with the Crack version of this game since u say you still cant see the train controls


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 5, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It seems to work for alot of people but for some reason it doesn't help for a few of us, I don't know why because I know for a fact I did everything right.


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 5, 2009)

CrazyLexx said:
			
		

> Any chance for getting this thing to run on a *M3 Simply* card?



i would also love this!


----------



## haflore (Dec 5, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is far better than what I was going to tell him, will come in handy for future runs!


----------



## DarkMind (Dec 5, 2009)

Cemrok said:
			
		

> CrazyLexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im playing it atm with my M3 Simply. Try Ysmenu. Random crashes happens but not too many. Saves perfectly.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 5, 2009)

now it works perfectly..the loader for the AceKard 2.1 made it work fine, now I can see the levers


----------



## Ian10234 (Dec 5, 2009)

Not trying to soung like a noob or anything but I hope this patch either gets updated or a better one will come along because I lost my gameplay data.


----------



## Xokes (Dec 5, 2009)

for those stuck on the fire sanctuary, play the song of light between the middle statue and the one on its right side.. a light crystal will appear and send a beam to the door, thus opening it :3


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 5, 2009)

The song of discovery worked for the part i was on.But now im stuck in the village in the ocean where this guy is asleep and a bird has him.This old ladie keeps saying something about a lonley tree with a hidden stone.What does she mean?Sorry for asking so much.Ive been doing good in the game but im not good in riddles and puzzles like this.


----------



## deloreandude (Dec 5, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> The song of discovery worked for the part i was on.But now im stuck in the village in the ocean where this guy is asleep and a bird has him.This old ladie keeps saying something about a lonley tree with a hidden stone.What does she mean?Sorry for asking so much.Ive been doing good in the game but im not good in riddles and puzzles like this.



Go left from the Wise One's hut and there will be tree on a patch of sand.  Stand below the tree and play the Song of Discovery, and a new song rock will pop up to give you the Song of Birds.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Dec 5, 2009)

Rankio said:
			
		

> http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/041209/ak2loader.zip
> 
> Just that one.



Thank you so much! Worked beautifully. I am getting a Nintendo DSi, that loader will work on the DSi correct? Thanks again game works..its awesome!


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 5, 2009)

deloreandude said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.Hasnt worked yet but ill keep trying.]]EDIT: It worked.Thanks,man.How do you find out this stuff?=p

Guess i should use the song of discovery alot.


----------



## Nixol (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey, is there any patch for M3 Real please ? Thx ^^


----------



## Cemrok (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok Typical Noob Alert! 

People have been saying that to get this game to work on an M3 Simply, you have to try YSmenu.
(am i right in saying YSmenu is a user interface of some sort?)

Ive downloaded YSmenu, but i dont know what files to keep on the card, and which to remove.

Is there a tutorial or somthing i could follow?

Cheers guys


----------



## Retal (Dec 5, 2009)

I guess this is a spoiler thread now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 5, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> I guess this is a spoiler thread now.





Spoiler



About what? All I see is mainly hints and stuff.


----------



## bebopotaku (Dec 5, 2009)

I am using a Cyclo DS Evolution, using the patched rom and the save file that fixes the save error and I can confirm that trying to go into battle mode at the beginning of the game crashes the game. Has anyone been informed of this so someone can fix it? Can anyone else confirm either if they're having similar problems, or if their battle mode is working fine?

I really want to try battle mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Everything else so far is working fine though.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2009)

Nixol said:
			
		

> Hey, is there any patch for M3 Real please ? Thx ^^Have you tried the fix shown on this post ??
> QUOTE(download the Patch & Save file)
> 1. Extract the contents of lzst-fix.rar.
> 2. Copy the ROM into the xpa-zstc folder.
> ...


It works for the M3i0 so should work for the M3 Real


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 5, 2009)

hoxlund said:
			
		

> firmware 1.55 beta 4 plays zelda just fine on the cyclo, no .sav patch needed




it dont m8... you lose save once turn off ds... going on what people saying.
you need the modded save file for it to work... which you get on here


----------



## gregoryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> hoxlund said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's because it seems you have to use the RTS (RealtimeSave) function on the CycloDS.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 5, 2009)

gregoryh said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




or use the save file that you can get on here and then it saves normally... so ive been told. Im gonna try it out for myself in a min


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 5, 2009)

*Facepalm*

Sorry to bug you guys,but im confused on this AGAIN and i couldnt find any walkthroughs. .-.

Im in the tower of spirits after the ocan timple. floor 15.Im stumped on the part after you do all the switches,you get a key,but theres a door that requires a switch before the door that requires a key.But the switches are with quicksand but the phantom cant go through quicksand.Theres no more switches for bridges eather.What do i do?

EDIT: Im at floor 16 now.Cant figure out the platforms to make the simbol.


----------



## chaseincats (Dec 5, 2009)

has anyone gotten this working on a supercard sd slot-2 yet?


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 5, 2009)

I think the crack works for that also.


----------



## DragonSageX (Dec 6, 2009)

CrimsonFist said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh f*** me...I feel like such a Zelda noob. Just did that and it worked. Thanks tons, was getting frustrated with this game, assuming it was the AP...but that was less obvious than what to do in the water temple of OOT. And this was only the first temple!


----------



## concealed identi (Dec 6, 2009)

Is the Spirit Flute part not working for anybody else? I'll line up the note and blow into the mic, but it seems totally sketchy in deciding whether or not a note is being played, even if I blow really hard into the mic. At first I thought maybe my mic was broken, but I just tested it with Electroplankton and it worked fine there...anybody know what's going on?


----------



## Sil3n7 (Dec 6, 2009)

chaseincats said:
			
		

> has anyone gotten this working on a supercard sd slot-2 yet?



I'd really like to know this as well.


----------



## m2pt5 (Dec 6, 2009)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> Is the Spirit Flute part not working for anybody else? I'll line up the note and blow into the mic, but it seems totally sketchy in deciding whether or not a note is being played, even if I blow really hard into the mic. At first I thought maybe my mic was broken, but I just tested it with Electroplankton and it worked fine there...anybody know what's going on?


Are you lining up the flute, lifting the stylus, and blowing? Don't lift the stylus.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Sil3n7 said:
			
		

> chaseincats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll just test it now...
It works on my Supercard SD Slot-2.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Sil3n7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot! What was the process?


----------



## Austinz (Dec 6, 2009)

Sil3n7 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded

Please tell us how you got it to work, I still get nowhere with Slot-2 and am pretty much ready to leave the house and go buy an R4


----------



## Hoschi (Dec 6, 2009)

Austinz said:
			
		

> Sil3n7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea what did you do? I didnt manage to get it to work on my Supercard SD Slot-2 :-( Please help us!!!

and @ all others plz dont turn this into a spoiler thread...  there are other places on the forums to discuss this.... sucks to get spoilered all time when you are just desperately trying to get the game running... thanks!


----------



## Austinz (Dec 6, 2009)

I think we should just throw our supercard slot 2's away, theyve been good for nothing for the past 6 months or so, i've missed out on a few good games thanks to it not running them


----------



## Syfe (Dec 6, 2009)

I would also love to find out how you managaed to get it to work on Supercard SD.....if you did manage to get it to work.


----------



## nextnomura (Dec 6, 2009)

wow.. it works for supercard sd?
i use supercard sd too, would someone tell me how to do it?
i have tried the xenophobia crack, it doesn't work, the xenophobia splash screen is corrupted, stuck in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



please tell me how to do it...


----------



## Sil3n7 (Dec 6, 2009)

nextnomura said:
			
		

> wow.. it works for supercard sd?
> i use supercard sd too, would someone tell me how to do it?
> i have tried the xenophobia crack, it doesn't work, the xenophobia splash screen is corrupted, stuck in there
> 
> ...



Same thing happens to me :'(


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 6, 2009)

This thread already has 126 pages?!

Not checking through that. So does anyone know if this game will work on a CycloDS Evolution, or will I have to find a fix?


----------



## m2pt5 (Dec 6, 2009)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> This thread already has 126 pages?!
> 
> Not checking through that. So does anyone know if this game will work on a CycloDS Evolution, or will I have to find a fix?


It works with the patch (see: last line of the first post and google it), but saving doesn't unless you use the pre-started save found a page or two back. (You can safely save your own game over it, it just won't properly initialize a save.) Or you can just RT save.

Edit: Now it has 127 pages.


----------



## moonprince67 (Dec 6, 2009)

hey guys, can anyone upload a save file anywhere from snow temple to end of ocean temple I lost all my save data by accident and i really dont want to spend another 5+ hours playing through it all D:
thanks


----------



## Austinz (Dec 6, 2009)

Damnit why did someone say it works on SD slot 2 . . then heaps of people ask how, then it just gets ignored


----------



## concealed identi (Dec 6, 2009)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I'm keeping the stylus held down on the note...it just seems totally weird and random when it wants to respond to me blowing and in general won't register anything other than short bursts.


----------



## Syfe (Dec 6, 2009)

Austinz said:
			
		

> Damnit why did someone say it works on SD slot 2 . . then heaps of people ask how, then it just gets ignored



Because that's how it has always been, I guess they just don't care. I think the guy was just lying too.


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 6, 2009)

This game is TOO EASY.

THIS IS WHY I PIRATE YO SHIT NINTY ITS NOT WORTH $80 

i could stimulate my brain more for free (o wait, i do)

PH took me at least a while to get through, now i have 2 rail maps already????


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 6, 2009)

------------------------------------
Edit: Now it has 127 pages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-------------------------------------

lol i thought it would have broke around 100 but we cant break the internets


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 6, 2009)

m2pt5 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx a ton! this helped me so much.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone confirm this works in Supercard DS One? Haven't seen it mentioned in this thread yet.


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 6, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Does anyone confirm this works in Supercard DS One? Haven't seen it mentioned in this thread yet.



if you have one, you could always test and post results


----------



## chaseincats (Dec 6, 2009)

PieCake09 said:
			
		

> ------------------------------------
> Edit: Now it has 127 pages.
> 
> 
> ...



its people like you who are to blame for this thread being this long...


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 6, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Does anyone confirm this works in Supercard DS One? Haven't seen it mentioned in this thread yet.



Yep I've been playing it since the crack came out. I'm past the snow temple.


----------



## bebopotaku (Dec 6, 2009)

bebopotaku said:
			
		

> I am using a Cyclo DS Evolution, using the patched rom and the save file that fixes the save error and I can confirm that trying to go into battle mode at the beginning of the game crashes the game. Has anyone been informed of this so someone can fix it? Can anyone else confirm either if they're having similar problems, or if their battle mode is working fine?
> 
> I really want to try battle mode
> 
> ...



Still no word about a battle mode fix? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can other people at least confirm whether battle mode is or is not working for them and what hardware they're using?


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 6, 2009)

Seems to be working so far (10 min) on original R4 with 1.18 firmware (not ysmenu) and a patched rom, no save file and soft reset off.


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 6, 2009)

Im at the sand santuray now.But i dont know where to bomb.


Where do i bomb?What do i do?


----------



## PieCake09 (Dec 6, 2009)

chaseincats said:
			
		

> PieCake09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



people like me? i jumped in at page 100 so it was going on loooong before i showed up thanks


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

PieCake09 said:
			
		

> chaseincats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means people that are wasting posts on meaningless comments (like you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Bakuchris (Dec 6, 2009)

For some reason, i cannot get* The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks*? to work with my R4DS? i patched the game (from the instructions on page 127),the game
loads the Xenophobia Splash Screen, i then click select button and it's stuck at the Nintendo Logo? and it will not continue?


----------



## TheHunted1 (Dec 6, 2009)

PieCake09 said:
			
		

> This game is TOO EASY.
> 
> THIS IS WHY I PIRATE YO SHIT NINTY ITS NOT WORTH $80
> 
> ...




I already have 3 railmaps and right now i am getting my forth one. Its to short.


----------



## Jiggah (Dec 6, 2009)

TheHunted1 said:
			
		

> PieCake09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, if you've played ANY Zelda games, you know why there are only 4.


----------



## Tecra (Dec 6, 2009)

Bakuchris said:
			
		

> For some reason, i cannot get* The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks*? to work with my R4DS? i patched the game (from the instructions on page 127),the game
> loads the Xenophobia Splash Screen, i then click select button and it's stuck at the Nintendo Logo? and it will not continue?


you need to use YSmenu and then try playing it.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 6, 2009)

Bakuchris said:
			
		

> For some reason, i cannot get* The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks*? to work with my R4DS? i patched the game (from the instructions on page 127),the game
> loads the Xenophobia Splash Screen, i then click select button and it's stuck at the Nintendo Logo? and it will not continue?


Disable soft reset


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 6, 2009)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> TheHunted1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i have played up to getting my 4th one, im guessing its like OoT and many other zelda games, where you collect one set of things, something happens then you have to collect more.


----------



## RetroGamer (Dec 6, 2009)

So, I've got a CycloDS, I've downloaded and patched the rom and loaded up the sav file, and I'm still getting "Data could not be written" when I try to start the game.

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## your name here (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there a fix for G6 lite yet?


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 6, 2009)

im on the part where you have to blow your horn at the three statues and for some reason when i got the
last one my DS blacks out! iI didn't even save after the first two


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anyone got to the sand santuary yet?I dont know where to bomb.I know its outside where you bomb because thats where the statues are.If no one can help me,all i really need is a walkthrough but no walkthroughs online yet.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 6, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Has anyone got to the sand santuary yet?I dont know where to bomb.I know its outside where you bomb because thats where the statues are.If no one can help me,all i really need is a walkthrough but no walkthroughs online yet.


http://www.zeldainformer.com/15-spirit-tra...ree-page-10.php


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 6, 2009)

GUYS HELP! ELARIER I WAS JOKING AROUND WITH CHEATS AND TURNED ON THE ALL RAIL MAP CHEAT AND SAVED IT BY ACCADENT! NOW I CANT PLAY THE SONG TO GET THE NEW TRACKS


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 6, 2009)

Well i think i messed up my file..Im done with this game now..;\


----------



## gregoryh (Dec 6, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Well i think i messed up my file..Im done with this game now..;\


Just start a new game. You've enjoyed it so far, right ?


----------



## Chanser (Dec 6, 2009)

RetroGamer said:
			
		

> So, I've got a CycloDS, I've downloaded and patched the rom and loaded up the sav file, and I'm still getting "Data could not be written" when I try to start the game.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?



If you read through the pages, you would find your solution.


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 6, 2009)

I fixed my file now.Im in the tower of spirits for the final time!

And i am going to do a secand file anyway after this.Its worth playing again!

Im finding the golden compass now.Its hard.


----------



## Mairuzu (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure if this has been asked before, it is a long thread, I looked througha  lot of it though.
I have Spirit tracks working fine on my R4 with the xenophobia patch, but want to know if tag mode works, when I click it it just loads, wanna be able to trade treasures to get new trains.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Dec 6, 2009)

Ganon is a tank engine, your argument is invalid


----------



## RyuKakashi (Dec 6, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> RetroGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to find the solution for this guy but it ain't easy sifting through all the bs pages. 
As far as I can tell, no one is having the same problem as him since the "solution" is to load up the patched rom and sav file, which is exactly what he did.

The only other thing I can see is maybe firmware version? Try updating to beta4 found on the teamcyclops forums once you register.

It would be nice if you would actually explain the solution instead of just telling him to go on a goose chase.


----------



## Helix94 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi. I'm having a similar problem. I patched my game and it worked, even past the train part, so I know that the patched game is working. I used that save game that is supposed to work and I renamed them to the same thing and it doesn't create a new .sav when I start the game so I know I spelled it correctly. It keeps telling me the data for both slots are corrupt. I am using an Acekard with AKAIO 1.5. Thanks.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Dec 6, 2009)

My copy has an Intro! Oh boy, I love Intros!

THAT WAS A LIE!

God damn, I hate intros....and please hold the "groups deserve credit" stuff, that's what NFOs are for.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2009)

Chanser said:
			
		

> RetroGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot of pages to read, lol, but yeah it's in here or at least on some other forum here.


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 7, 2009)

I just beat this game! Ending was alot more epic than PH!!


----------



## lasred (Dec 7, 2009)

its work for m3ds real tested and aprouved by me


----------



## ericling (Dec 7, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I just beat this game! Ending was alot more epic than PH!!



What the hell?!!!
You finish the game??!!
Unbelievable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ..
I even haven start the game LOL
Still busy with my M&L BiS..
SO many game tooo play.. grrr....
Still got kingdom heart..etc insane..


----------



## geminisama (Dec 7, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> GUYS HELP! ELARIER I WAS JOKING AROUND WITH CHEATS AND TURNED ON THE ALL RAIL MAP CHEAT AND SAVED IT BY ACCADENT! NOW I CANT PLAY THE SONG TO GET THE NEW TRACKS



Protip: Don't cheat with easy games.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2009)

geminisama said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly. well the bomb trains arent exactly easy though.


----------



## tjas (Dec 7, 2009)

Intresting, I will try this one, dust of my ds... Wasn't that into PH.. see how this one is.


----------



## Öhr (Dec 7, 2009)

oh god. the story sucks! stupid, childish dialogues and the characters/creatures: i just met Anjean - urgh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and what happened to the faces? why are they all so stupid looking?

first zelda game im not going to buy! (except for the cdi zeldas^^ dont have those either!)

sayonara zelda rom thingy!


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope it works with an original R4 (once patched)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game is a Multi 3 right ? So i assume it has French option langage.

But which one ? I mean the US version of Zelda Phantom Hourglass had a canadian french which is different from the "France french" of the Euro version.

Which one is it ?


----------



## blacksoul (Dec 7, 2009)

No way to know it for the moment.
Anyway, like Phantom Hourglass I suppose it is the "canadian french" used in it.
Some word seems a little unusual for European French users.


----------



## Logan (Dec 7, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> My copy has an Intro! Oh boy, I love Intros!
> 
> THAT WAS A LIE!
> 
> God damn, I hate intros....and please hold the "groups deserve credit" stuff, that's what NFOs are for.



I bought an Acekard2i to replace my iTouch2 JUST* so I didn't have an intro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* as it happens, turns out I prefer the Acekard2i anyway


----------



## Altair (Dec 7, 2009)

Austinz said:
			
		

> Sil3n7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a lie!! it doesn't work on sc mini sd!! i think i'm gonna throw mine!! i sent many messeges to sc support and they didn't answer !! i won't buy any kind of sc


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 7, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> My copy has an Intro! Oh boy, I love Intros!
> 
> THAT WAS A LIE!
> 
> God damn, I hate intros....and please hold the "groups deserve credit" stuff, that's what NFOs are for.



I love intros.  The only thing I love more than intros is watching ungrateful babies cry about them.  There used to be scenes where releases without intros weren't considered valid releases at all.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 7, 2009)

Well... on No$gba + patched ROM i see the Xeno-intro but not the train controls...

Seem to me i have to wait for my copy + figures from amazon. Can't wait till friday.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Dec 7, 2009)

Then go back to that scene. Perhaps in those scenes they actually put some effort into the intros. Thanks for labeling me "ungrateful" though, even though I've been nothing but grateful during the long time I've been pirating. I suppose we should let the sites we find the games at put intros in too? Mass-storage sites? Torrent sites? P2P sites? Usenet servers? IRC servers? How many people do we have to thank to not be considered ungrateful? (Obviously the thanks stop somewhere before the game developers.)

I guess if not wanting to stare lame, badly done "art" is ungrateful, then I guess I am.

(Observe how this post was made without resorting to name-calling. Is that tact or what?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 7, 2009)

The group that hacked the game has every right to put an intro on it in my opinion.  They've already released a clean, completely untouched rom. The crack was released separately from the clean release and is entirely optional. if you don't like it, don't apply it to your ROM

As for your rhetoric about P2P sites putting intros on, aside from the fact that most sites and most release groups for that matter wouldn't have the skills to be able to do it anyway, look at it this way - the developers deserve their logo at the start of a game, the shop you bought it from does not.

What I'm talking about in terms of ungrateful is people going "OMG, Xenophobia have released Zelda early.  Waaaah, it's got piracy protection, someone crack it, why isn't it cracked yet, when will it be cracked, why can't I play"

Followed by, when it's cracked

"Waaah, it's got an intro on it, I have to press A before I play this $40 game for free before the release date that someone's just spent hours of their spare time removing the AP checks from for me, waaaah"

Just shut up and play it, or even better, remove the checks yourself or update your loader.  Yes, it would be nicer if the intro had animation or music, but from my limited understanding of DS architecture it's difficult to access the sound hardware when you're loading code before the game boots.


----------



## NextStep (Dec 7, 2009)

so, skipping 130 pages of text, if i can get to the main menu screen, and the "name your character" screen, it should work for the rest of the game, right? 

or is there some point in the future that will determine if it works for me or not?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Piratejack (Dec 7, 2009)

hi does anyone know where i might be a ble to get a ruto crown 
im itching to get one for a new train bit thingy


----------



## tiedtkes2 (Dec 7, 2009)

Any info on the supercard lite micro SD slot 2 solution or should we all just forget about supercard and there lack of customer service?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Does the current crack fix the save issues for CycloDS by chance, or is RTS still required?

Thanks


----------



## RyuKakashi (Dec 7, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Does the current crack fix the save issues for CycloDS by chance, or is RTS still required?
> 
> Thanks



Cracked rom + sav file = no more save issues on cycloDS

it's about 3 or 4 pages back for the links


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 7, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The group that hacked the game has every right to put an intro on it in my opinion.  They've already released a clean, completely untouched rom. The crack was released separately from the clean release and is entirely optional. if you don't like it, don't apply it to your ROM
> 
> As for your rhetoric about P2P sites putting intros on, aside from the fact that most sites and most release groups for that matter wouldn't have the skills to be able to do it anyway, look at it this way - the developers deserve their logo at the start of a game, the shop you bought it from does not.
> 
> ...



I agree with you 100%.  Anybody that complains about a 1 second intro as the price to play a $40 game FOR FREE needs to be shot.  Okay, maybe not shot... perhaps just gelded.


----------



## erick18209 (Dec 7, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> guys im sorry but i just came
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant download from filetrip!!!! Does anyone know where I can get the download somewhere else please!!!


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 7, 2009)

erick18209 said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've uploaded it to Mediafire for you. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?l1c0znmnamm


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 7, 2009)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> I just reached the Forest Sanctuary and am stuck at the part, where you have to hit a switch to make a bridge appear and then bomb some blocks on the left. But I cannot reach the blocks before the bomb explodes. Any tips?



there are two bombs placed left of that switch:. take one of them, place it beside the switch, now you have some time to get the other bomb and return to where the bridge appears before that placed one explodes:.

btw don't have any probs with that game, the xeno-patch works perfect':. thx to  the team:.


----------



## Bojack316 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm using an Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.5 and up til today I've never had any problems with any of the games on my card. I downloaded the Xenophobia fix for Spirit Tracks today and thought everything was going good but it froze in the first cutscene with the Zelda just after she gives you the letter. After restarting my DS and loading the game it froze again in the beginning of the game's title scene. I loaded it once more and made it to the beginning of the Spirit Tower (Saving every 2-3 minutes) and shut it off. Then I loaded up Phantasy Star Zero (coincedentally it is also the Xenophobia version) and in the span of playing for 10 minutes it froze twice in random spots (didn't freeze at all in the first 70-80 hours I put into the game). Then I tried deleting Spirit Tracks and it's related files but Phantasy Star Zero froze again. 

Anyone else having this problem?

I'm going to clear my card and re-load AKAIO and only PSZ and see what happens.


----------



## jowan (Dec 8, 2009)

hey can anyone tell me where to find the man from the sand part? (thats when you beat all of the floors from the spirit tower)


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 8, 2009)

Bojack316 said:
			
		

> I'm using an Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.5 and up til today I've never had any problems with any of the games on my card. I downloaded the Xenophobia fix for Spirit Tracks today and thought everything was going good but it froze in the first cutscene with the Zelda just after she gives you the letter. After restarting my DS and loading the game it froze again in the beginning of the game's title scene. I loaded it once more and made it to the beginning of the Spirit Tower (Saving every 2-3 minutes) and shut it off. Then I loaded up Phantasy Star Zero (coincedentally it is also the Xenophobia version) and in the span of playing for 10 minutes it froze twice in random spots (didn't freeze at all in the first 70-80 hours I put into the game). Then I tried deleting Spirit Tracks and it's related files but Phantasy Star Zero froze again.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I'm going to clear my card and re-load AKAIO and only PSZ and see what happens.




I thougt as Ak2i user u don't need any fix. Only the latest loader. There is a Link in this threat.


----------



## Bojack316 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ahh, nice ^^. Ty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Didn't really want to go through 131 pages searching for something I'm not sure is going to be there lol.


----------



## Bakuchris (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm having trouble, Compiling YSMenu, to Run* Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks*, the Command Prompt Freezes at the *"patch DLDI:  0x152B0"*, and does not continue, i read a guide how to  compile YSmenu. and everything worked out, until this step.


----------



## Hoschi (Dec 8, 2009)

ok i was away for the last few days... any news on getting this to run on a Supercard SD Slot2?


----------



## Yummy BBQ (Dec 8, 2009)

*Hi, I`m new here!
Ok I have everything tried but I still have this Save Issue problem.

I have patched the Zelda rom with the Xenophobia Crack and I have a Savegame from the Internet downloaded.
Nothing have functionated I have many savegames tried nothing of them allowed me to play the rom I still got the message: "The Save file could not be written."

What have I do wrong.

And also can anyone uploade the cracked rom with the savefile so that I does not have to rechristen the Rom or the Savefile?*

Sry for my bad englisch...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Yummy BBQ said:
			
		

> *Hi, I`m new here!
> Ok I have everything tried but I still have this Save Issue problem.
> 
> I have patched the Zelda rom with the Xenophobia Crack and I have a Savegame from the Internet downloaded.
> ...


Did you name the save the same as the patched rom? And what card are you running as well?
Also we can't upload the rom file to GBAtemp, it's against the rules of the site.
And as for the English part, don't sweat it, my English sucks as well. ^-^


----------



## Soplox (Dec 8, 2009)

too bad i can't try it cuz my Acekard died 3 days ago


----------



## Yummy BBQ (Dec 8, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Did you name the save the same as the patched rom? And what card are you running as well?
> Also we can't upload the rom file to GBAtemp, it's against the rules of the site.
> And as for the English part, don't sweat it, my English sucks as well. ^-^



Oh sry I have forget to tell that I have a CycloDS flashcard firmware 1.55
About the Save game, I`m not so sure if I download the right, in other forums were many users that mean they have the right save file for the Save issue problem, never of this savegames fix my problem.

And yes I have The Save file and the cracked Rom the same name given.
The message (The Save file could not be written.) came as well when i played with a unpatched rom.
I think that`s my only problem


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2009)

Yummy BBQ said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, well I know how to fix M3 Real and iTouch DS, but I think there is a fix somewhere in this forum, check around.
Or try the patched rom


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 8, 2009)

Yummy BBQ said:
			
		

> Hi, I`m new here!
> Oh sry I have forget to tell that I have a CycloDS flashcard firmware 1.55
> About the Save game, I`m not so sure if I download the right, in other forums were many users that mean they have the right save file for the Save issue problem, never of this savegames fix my problem.
> 
> ...


Ah ha he's using a Cyclo

I think you'll need the Save file from Post #459 (You will still need to patch the game)
or you could try the suggestion from Post #420


----------



## aragon (Dec 8, 2009)

Just noticed that the manual is online at nintendo.com. 
Nice!

Nintendo Game Manuals


----------



## Yummy BBQ (Dec 8, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Yummy BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I think I have my problem a little wrong describe, after the Intro the Screen goes Black with the Message:"Data could not be written. Turn the power off, then reinsert the Game Card."
You see, I haven`t a problem to saving the game.
I couldn`t get this shit away I have almost everything tried.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 8, 2009)

Yummy BBQ said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I see - sorry, can't really help as I don't have a Cyclo, It seems as though the Cyclo can't create a suitable sav file (have you enought space on the memory card ??)

- also have you tried putting the sav file I've mentioned onto your card (renaming it to the same as the game) & seeing what happens. 
It's possible that the Cyclos MIGHT see the sav file & doesn't bother trying to write one, & therefore allowing you pass the Intro screen (On M3i0 it wouldn't go pass the Intro screen until I placed a suitable sized sav file on the card) It might work for you


----------



## Piratejack (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anybody know where or how to get a ancient gold picec i
i cant seem to find it anywhere -__-


----------



## Yummy BBQ (Dec 8, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> - also have you tried putting the sav file I've mentioned onto your card (renaming it to the same as the game) & seeing what happens.
> It's possible that the Cyclos MIGHT see the sav file & doesn't bother trying to write one, & therefore allowing you pass the Intro screen (On M3i0 it wouldn't go pass the Intro screen until I placed a suitable sized sav file on the card) It might work for you



Ok I have it tried, again.
It`s still don`t functionate, I do not know why.

BuI have a R4 too I must only buy a new microSD does anybody know if it works with R4 and cracked rom?


----------



## Piratejack (Dec 8, 2009)

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SOMEBODY TELL ME WHERE CAN I GET A GOLD PIECE


----------



## taken (Dec 8, 2009)

Yummy BBQ said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you deleted the save file that the cyclos created by itself then you use the empty save file that bypasses the create save in the begining.


----------



## Yummy BBQ (Dec 8, 2009)

taken said:
			
		

> Yummy BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I have all Savegames for Spirit Tracks before deleted and I used the Savefile in CannonFoddr post, but it come still the same Message as if nothing have change


----------



## nintenduh (Dec 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is an update of the cheats.dat file (for the DSTT) for spirit tracks?

I'm a n00b when it comes to googling for that file...I always spend hours searching for the right one...so I figured this is a lot faster


----------



## lolzed (Dec 9, 2009)

nintenduh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is an update of the *usrcheats.dat* file (for the DSTT) for spirit tracks?
> 
> I'm a n00b when it comes to googling for that file...I always spend hours searching for the right one...so I figured this is a lot faster


GBATemp has the largest NDS cheat database.it just so happens that yesterday has an update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 enjoy


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 9, 2009)

Öhr said:
			
		

> oh god. the story sucks! stupid, childish dialogues and the characters/creatures: i just met Anjean - urgh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not as kiddish as PH...

If you think this is kiddish,play the first kingdom hearts.Worth buying,but the story in the secand one is better IMO.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2009)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Öhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest with you, I am enjoying this game, might not be the perfection as all the others, but it sure beats some of the other game Nintendo is farting out


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 9, 2009)

Please for the love of god.

remove/ Delete  this topic > http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=195...p;#entry2447465

I was on vacation and I thought GBATEMP missed this release...

they have in the past...


----------



## LordTyroxx (Dec 9, 2009)

I need some help.  Yesterday, I played this game until I beat the snow temple.  Today I turned it on and realized it didn't save.  I was playing this game on my Cyclods with my friend who has an acekard 2i.  He was at the same place I was when we turned it off.  His save went through.

Is there any way to transfer the save file from the acekard to my cyclo and it work?  

Specs and info:

I have:
Ds lite
Cyclods  v1.56 BETA 4
8 GB Kingston

He has:
DSi
Acekard 2i
Akaio (will ask him to stop playing if you need to know the version)
8 GB sandisk


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2009)

LordTyroxx said:
			
		

> I need some help.  Yesterday, I played this game until I beat the snow temple.  Today I turned it on and realized it didn't save.  I was playing this game on my Cyclods with my friend who has an acekard 2i.  He was at the same place I was when we turned it off.  His save went through.
> 
> Is there any way to transfer the save file from the acekard to my cyclo and it work?
> 
> ...


There is something in this massive forum about that...just look around


----------



## JohnnyC4 (Dec 9, 2009)

LordTyroxx said:
			
		

> I need some help.  Yesterday, I played this game until I beat the snow temple.  Today I turned it on and realized it didn't save.  I was playing this game on my Cyclods with my friend who has an acekard 2i.  He was at the same place I was when we turned it off.  His save went through.
> 
> Is there any way to transfer the save file from the acekard to my cyclo and it work?
> 
> ...



If you can't transfer directly, try this site: http://www.shunyweb.info/convert.php


----------



## jovix (Dec 9, 2009)

Help! When I patch the rom I don't get an error but I do get a 0kb file that is suppossed to be the cracked rom. Would someone give me a link to a working rom.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2009)

jovix said:
			
		

> Help! When I patch the rom I don't get an error but I do get a 0kb file that is suppossed to be the cracked rom. Would someone give me a link to a working rom.


You can't request links to ROMS - it's against the rules of the forum

It sounds as though you either didn't rename the Clean ROM to the correct name OR the ROM you have is the wrong size to start with

It MUST be called 'xpa-lzst.nds' (make sure your extension are not hidden otherwise it'll be called "xpa-lzst.nds.nds") and be 128KB (134,217,728 bytes) in size


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2009)

jovix said:
			
		

> Help! When I patch the rom I don't get an error but I do get a 0kb file that is suppossed to be the cracked rom. Would someone give me a link to a working rom.


Do not request rom sites, read the rules
Also rename the rom xpa-lzst.nds and it will work


----------



## jovix (Dec 9, 2009)

The rom has the right name but the size is wrong.

But I don't need it anymore. Someone gave me a link.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 9, 2009)

jovix said:
			
		

> The rom has the right name but the size is wrong.
> 
> But I don't need it anymore. Someone gave me a link.
> if the size was wrong you trimmed it. DONT TRIM BEFORE HAND THE PROGRAM WILL DO THAT FOR YOU
> ...


LOVE YOU


----------



## jimmytran1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm encountering some problems. I tried patching my rom with the xdelta thingy, but it doesn't open up. Is there another program to patch my rom? xdelta doesn't seem to open. I really want to play this game. Please help me D:   Thanks!


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 9, 2009)

I think you're opening the wrong program.  Don't open xdelta.exe, open xpa-zstc.bat


----------



## jimmytran1 (Dec 10, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I think you're opening the wrong program.  Don't open xdelta.exe, open xpa-zstc.bat



omg lol .... =.=    Thanks, and hmm, now that I patched, is it normal that I get a smaller file? I used Xeno's patch


----------



## outgum (Dec 10, 2009)

Sure is, Thats supposed to happen


----------



## jimmytran1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Alright! Thanks a bunch! Now it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I can save ^^  What a nice community here hehe :]


----------



## nintenduh (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok
So I have a funny situation for you guys

[warning spoilers up ahead]

I used cheats. 
I hate (YES HATE) sidequests...so that's WHY I cheated.

I used the "get all train parts {select}" cheat...

now when I meet the Goron up on the mountain, and then return to the village, the screen goes black (probably because I already have the cargo platform thingy, the 4th traincart).
Luckily I saved just BEFORE talking to the goron, so as long as I don't talk to him, I don't trigger the cargo-cart-quest, and I can get to the village without any trouble.

My questions:

-Can I 'erase' the 4th cart? (without having to start over that is)
-Can I go around the triggers of talking to him and obtaining said cart?
-Anyone else faced this problem and found a solution?

thanks for your help


----------



## Enter_Shikari (Dec 10, 2009)

nintenduh said:
			
		

> Ok
> So I have a funny situation for you guys
> 
> [warning spoilers up ahead]
> ...



ohhh i have the same problem! if anyone could help


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 10, 2009)

Your probley gonna have to restart.I messed up myself for joking around with cheats because i was at the end of the game,and couldnt play the song for the last timple.I was lucky though.I mannaged to use a few other cheats so i would have the items i needed for the final place(wich were the ones you get in the last timple,and was able to continue my file to the part after that.(And get back to the last timple later)


----------



## RetroGamer (Dec 10, 2009)

Updating the Firmware fixed the problem, thanks.  I must have missed that I needed an update when I was sifting through the pages earlier.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nintenduh (Dec 10, 2009)

Warning spoiler alert!!

So, I tried going to the snowvillage anyhow and got the anouki guy on the train, took him to the springs and now when I want his Ice, I can only pick "No" and "don't" ....in other words...the game doesn't recognize the fact that I already have the freight cart.


So now my question to you:

Does anyone have a (link to a) save file for me?

What I'm looking for is anything between the 4th visit of the spirit tower (with the warp phantoms) and the goron who gives you the freight cart

if you have a savefile that passes those criteria (or a savefile near those points in the game) please let me know

Thanks a lot!

ps. Should it matter. I have a DSTT with the (hacked) US version of spirit tracks


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2009)

Man18 said:
			
		

> jovix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I know you do
(yay I have fans, lol)


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 10, 2009)

Daaaamn, nearly, two thousand posts. I think the only way this topic could possibly have gone any further would be if we discovered that Ocarina Of Time was an unlockable extra upon completing the game. In which case this topic would be full of posts making liberal use of the word 'awesomesauce' and would be large enough to break the internet.

Cue another thousand posts about how awesome that would have been and another thousand on top of that from people suffering from terminal noobitis who now think it might actually be unlockable.


----------



## nintenduh (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok, I found 2 save files,

I tried them both (renamed them after my original save file) and they won't load ("creating new file")
But when I place my original save file on my microSD card again, it WILL load:s

Why?>.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2009)

nintenduh said:
			
		

> Ok, I found 2 save files,
> 
> I tried them both (renamed them after my original save file) and they won't load ("creating new file")
> But when I place my original save file on my microSD card again, it WILL load:s
> ...


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Dec 10, 2009)

nintenduh said:
			
		

> Ok, I found 2 save files,
> 
> I tried them both (renamed them after my original save file) and they won't load ("creating new file")
> But when I place my original save file on my microSD card again, it WILL load:s
> ...


----------



## nintenduh (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm using a DSTT

Also, I don't have any problems saving, I just can't use save files from another (downloaded saves).


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 10, 2009)

nintenduh said:
			
		

> I'm using a DSTT
> 
> Also, I don't have any problems saving, I just can't use save files from another (downloaded saves).


Hmmm, I have no idea how to work that, surf through this massive forum, someone is bound to have the fix


----------



## nintenduh (Dec 10, 2009)

Done that, but apart from this topic, there's only 1 topic that is about savefiles and DSTT...I'm following both

The only thing that really bugs me is that the start of EVERY zelda game takes soo long before you can actually play the game-.-'


----------



## Deathstryker (Dec 10, 2009)

New M3 system software out that fixes compatibility with this game (except they list the game number as 4527). No M3 Sakura version yet though.


----------



## Hoschi (Dec 10, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Sil3n7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anyone else annoyed by that Hatsu guy still claiming that it works on his Supercard SD Slot-2? I messaged him and he still claims that he got it running on his Supercard SD Slot-2 with "useing the XPA patch". I call this BULLSHIT... he seems to be the only guy on the whole internets to have achieved that. People like him should just get permabanned.... dont know why i wasted my time with that idiot!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 11, 2009)

Deathstryker said:
			
		

> New M3 system software out that fixes compatibility with this game (except they list the game number as 4527). No M3 Sakura version yet though.


But there's still problems with latest touchpod

1) If you use a SDHC card >2Gb you will STILL need the hacked save file, otherwise it will still lock up on the Nintendo screen
2) You can only run the Clean ROM through Touchpod, as you've mentioned - trying to run through Sakura 1.44 & it locks up (if you don't supply a sav file), & it will run if you supply the hacked sav file BUT it locks up once you get on the train


----------



## RiKShaw (Dec 11, 2009)

I am using an EDGE card. As far as I can tell it functions like a Cyclo but cant do all the fancy stuff it can (eg realtime save).

I got a Xenophobic patch for the game and I used it and I also have a save file said to work for EDGE. 

When I play the game on my card it has a name of Gibberish. When I play it it freezes at the "Xenophobia" screen.

The only lead I have is that as it patches it has sort of an error message. 

Something about a checksum validation failure.

I can give a screenshot if thatd be easier.


----------



## gumbyscout (Dec 11, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have a savefile right before you get the 4th rail map? I saved while in the tower of spirits and somehow deleted my save :/. I would rather just play the game from the same general spot rather than replay through all that mess to get back to where I got :/. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mariosonic (Dec 11, 2009)

Well i have a completed sav if you want everything completed.


----------



## nintenduh (Dec 11, 2009)

Since there were more people who were searching for a save file between the 4th spirit tower visit and the part where you get the freight cargo, I just started  second game.

This is the .sav

(there are 2 saves, use the 2nd one, this is the one without a freight cargo cheat, so it wont give you a black screen)



hope it works

ps. 

I use US zelda (hacked) and I have a DSTT

have fun


----------



## gumbyscout (Dec 11, 2009)

nintenduh said:
			
		

> Since there were more people who were searching for a save file between the 4th spirit tower visit and the part where you get the freight cargo, I just started  second game.
> 
> This is the .sav
> 
> ...


Thanks for attempting to help, but I can't get the save to work. I have EZV (the original) and on RC8 it creates a new file, on RC9 un-patched with the tool it freezes on the nintendo screen, patched it creates a new file :/.


----------



## AitchDeeTee (Dec 12, 2009)

Is anyone else getting slowdown when fighting enemies on the train?  It just happens when there's a bunch of stuff at once; like the pirate ships, tanks, or the boar-riding guys...

It's not game-breaking, but a little annoying...


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

AitchDeeTee said:
			
		

> Is anyone else getting slowdown when fighting enemies on the train?  It just happens when there's a bunch of stuff at once; like the pirate ships, tanks, or the boar-riding guys...
> 
> It's not game-breaking, but a little annoying...


I get it too. But it can't be helped. Which DS game doesn't lag when there are many 3D objects on the screen?


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

I vote this game best of 2009. Maybe thats because im a die-hard zelda fan!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> AitchDeeTee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you guys talking about..?
I dont feel any lag


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Rockstar's right. No lag to bb found....


----------



## Raika (Dec 12, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It occasionally lags when too many enemies appear on the screen at once.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

What are you guys talking about..?
I dont feel any lag
[/quote]
Yeah, Rockstar's right. No lag to bb found.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]
It occasionally lags when too many enemies appear on the screen at once.
[/quote]
Not really.. Ive never seen it happen yet..


----------



## AitchDeeTee (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, I've been getting lag in certain areas, most notably on the train when there's two or three enemies at once.


Also, Battle mode does not work for me, at all.  It just goes to a black screen when I try to create or join a group.  Using CycloDS with 1.56B4 and the patch by Xenophobia, by the way...


----------



## qwertyman123 (Dec 13, 2009)

on the ds one with the cracked game and the patch it crashes after i match teams for the snow town and when i head into the tunnel with monsters it gives me the black screen any fix??


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 13, 2009)

gumbyscout said:
			
		

> Thanks for attempting to help, but I can't get the save to work. I have EZV (the original) and on RC8 it creates a new file, on RC9 un-patched with the tool it freezes on the nintendo screen, patched it creates a new file :/.


Hi gumbyscout. Why not asking help on sosuke forum about your EZ5.
Use this converted save file with  k2.0 RC9 and you are done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The_Legend_of_Zelda_Spirit_Tracks_cracked.sav - 1.00MB

Also be sure to use a clean rom under this kernel. No need any crack for both USA and EUR.


----------



## gumbyscout (Dec 13, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> gumbyscout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still doesn't work. Just freezes at the nintendo screen :/. I have a clean rom and I'm on rc9.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 13, 2009)

gumbyscout said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm ... i'm currently using this save (thanks Patrick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on my ez5v2. Can you delete the content of the romdat folder and see if it helps ?


----------



## biffen12 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've gotten to Embrose and I'm having problems getting past the Lokomo duel, he always constantly says that I fail even though I don't. Now I've done some researching and some few people have this problem and I've tried oh so many times to get past but just doesn't work. Does anybody have a save file past him? like just past him or something, don't want to miss too much of the gameplay but I'm really stuck with this bug. And it also seems like this is a mic problem with the DSi (which I'm using).


----------



## evok (Dec 14, 2009)

Xylexis said:
			
		

> Did anyone with a DS-X get it to work yet,
> Tried clean rom. Got a data could not be read
> Tried the old arm7 patch trick, then I got sound, no screen just black.
> Other patch i got a weird intro screen of xeno something and then data could not be read.
> ...



I Have Exactly the same problem with a "DS-Xtreme 4gb"
The DS-X Forums are closed now...
I have to look for the solution on the net but nothing...

HELP ME PLEASE...Thank you


----------



## miketh2005 (Dec 15, 2009)

Williamh85 said:
			
		

> Wish I still had my DS. I HATE THIEVES! Not that I would even do something like that....



hey, someone stole my old DS phat right outta my back pack on the bus the last freakin day of school!!! no zelda phantom hourglass fun that summer! lol!


----------



## OSW (Dec 15, 2009)

evok said:
			
		

> Xylexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to tell you, but either

1. Get a new flashcard, they're under 10 bucks.
or
2. Buy the original game.

Theres onl so long you can use hackish methods to get new games to work


----------



## biffen12 (Dec 15, 2009)

biffen12 said:
			
		

> I've gotten to Embrose and I'm having problems getting past the Lokomo duel, he always constantly says that I fail even though I don't. Now I've done some researching and some few people have this problem and I've tried oh so many times to get past but just doesn't work. Does anybody have a save file past him? like just past him or something, don't want to miss too much of the gameplay but I'm really stuck with this bug. And it also seems like this is a mic problem with the DSi (which I'm using).



Bump, please help me. Won't be able to play the game any further before I get past that part. Need a save file.


----------



## gumbyscout (Dec 15, 2009)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> gumbyscout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for really slow reply, I have finals to do :/. It still doesn't even when I deleted the romdat folder.


----------



## zeldaNOW (Dec 18, 2009)

i'm sorry, i know i'm like the hundredth person to ask this.. but HOW do i get past the white screen? i have an r4 and i was able to run the cracked game (it is cracked, right? if' i'm able to use it on my r4) , cheat option orange, etc. i was able to use the train, stuff like that but it wasn't until i was trying to leave the Snow Temple on the Train that both screens turn white?

I was wondering of using the "YS menu" or wtvr will fix it for me too or is that just to run the game? and how do you know if your r4 is clean or not? people are saying it needs to be clean (whatever that means) and others are saying just the YSMENU is fine?

i'm sorry for being SUCH a noob =(


----------



## CharmingLugia (Dec 21, 2009)

Man, the USA version doesn't have codes yet, and the UK came out later and they already have some, maybe we of America are lazy...


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 22, 2009)

IamUrGod said:
			
		

> 1. Man, the USA version doesn't have codes yet *(Wrong.  Look harder.)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 22, 2009)

There are codes for the US version.  But you have the patched ROM probably, so you'll need to edit the cheats file so the Game ID matches that of the patched ROM.


----------



## CharmingLugia (Dec 22, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> There are codes for the US version.  But you have the patched ROM probably, so you'll need to edit the cheats file so the Game ID matches that of the patched ROM.


No i dont have the patched one, i got the Acekard 2 loader that fixed the problem. And i tried the game ID for the patched one and unpatched one but the codes dont work.


----------



## RiKShaw (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok I went and got the game AND the patch and I patched it. No problems. I renamed the files as the readme said and it also went to the correct filesize. Now I put the game into my DS using an EDGE card and the "XENOPHOBIA" screen comes up and then when I make it go away the game starts. After I skip the cutscene it starts to make a game save and crashes. I have already got a save file for the game with the same name. Also I could already get this far without the patch.


----------



## YueFairchild (Jan 29, 2010)

Slayer408 said:
			
		

> Attention:THERE IS A PATCHED VERSION. [removed because I'm not an idiot]
> muahahahahhaha!!!!!



Cool direct link to a rom bro. Hope you like being in trouble! D:


----------



## Dragynbane0292 (Mar 24, 2011)

this is probably old news, but I have a rom working that isn't likely prepatched with AP, (at least I don't think it is, didn't say it was) and it's working on R4i Gold 2.0 with AKAIO from www.r4ids.com

Like I said, this is probably old news, now to see if it gets past the first Zelda cutscene it always freezes on, the one where you are having an audience with here about a train certificate. (now why, when I was typing "certificate" did I think of a Wii's "certs.bin" file???)

AAAANNNNDDD... It freezes.... at Zelda's face, too.

and upon some investigating, it WAS a cracked rom..... damn.... Should have figured, CRC + DAT-o-MATIC helped figure that out.


----------

